# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  الاحاديث الصحيحة ممَّا ورد في المخترعات الحديثة ..!!

## محمد المبارك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




المساعي الحثيثة 
ممَّا ورد في السنة النبوية الصحيحة من اشارة الى المخترعات الحديثة ..!  




السيارات:

روى مسلم في صحيحه عن أبي هريرة أنَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال( و لتُترَكنَّ القلاص فلا يُسعى عليها ) .
و هذا اخبارٌ من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنَّه سيأتي زمنٌ لا تستخدم فيه الإبل للمواصلات و التنقل و حملالأمتعة .
و الجمال هي أقدر الحيوانات على أعباء السفر في الصحراء و أصبرها . ولذلك فلا يُتصوَّر عدم استخدام الجمال في الاحمال و المواصلات مع وجودها إلاَّ عند توفُّر وسيلة أحسن، و هي السيارات .
و قد رأينافي هذا الزمان تعطل الجمال عن حمل الأمتعة و استخدام الناس للسيارات بدلاً عنها ، و هذا هو الواقع الملموس اليوم . 
و يوضِّح ذلك أيضاً قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام فيما رواه أحمد و الحاكم عن ابن عمر: ( يكون في آخر الزمان رجال يركبون على المياثر حتى يأتون أبواب المساجد ) رواهأحمد في مسنده و الحاكم و ابن حبان في صحيحه عن ابن عمر.

و المياثر : كمافسرها أهل العلم هي السروج العظام ،قلت : و العامَّة تسمِّي السيارات : المواتر ، فاعجب لتشابه اللفظين و تواردهما على نفس الموضع.
و في لفظٍ آخر : ( سيكون فيآخر أمتي رجال يركبون على السروج كأشباه الرحال ينزلون على أبواب المساجد) 
فتلك السروج العظام ليست رحالاً بلفظ النبي ـ ـصلى الله عليه وسلم ، و إنما كأشباه الرحال ؟ التي هي جمع رحل .
و لذلك فإنَّ قوله "كأشباه الرحال " فيه اشارة الى انها مركوبات جديدة لم يرها النبي ، ألا و هي السيارات و التي يركبعليها الناس إلى أبواب المساجد .
و لم يعرف عن المسلمين أنهم شدوا البغال و الجمال أوالخيول و وضعوا علها السروج العظيمة ، ليذهبوا بها إلى المساجد. فلا شك أن هذهالوسيلة للمواصلات غير هذه .
و الحديث يصف أن الركوب يكون على السروج لا على الخيول أوالجمال أو غيرها من الحيوان. حيث نجد أنَّ هذا الوصف ينطبق اليوم على السيارات ذات المقاعدالتي تشبه السروج العظيمة و التي يركب الناس عليها إلى أبواب المساجد.


وسائل الاتصال الحديثة:
1ـ الجوال و البيجر

عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( والذي نفسي بيده لا تقوم الساعة حتى تكلِّم السباع والإنس ، وحتى تكلِّم الرجل عذبة سوطه وشراك نعله ، وتخبره فخذه بما أحدثه أهله ) . رواه الترمذي و قال حسن غريب ، و صححه ابن حبان و الحاكم .
و المعلوم أن الجوال او البيجر إنما يُوضعان في الجيب الملاصق للفخد .


2ـ الفضائيات و الانترنت :

رَوَىُ البُخَارِيُّ عن سمرة بن جندب رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قال: كان رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم مما يكثر أن يقول لأصحابه: <هل رأى أحد منكم رؤيا؟> فيقص عليه من شاء اللَّه أن يقص، وإنه 
قال لنا ذات غداة: <إنه أتاني الليلة آتيان، وإنهما قالا لي: انطلق، وإني انطلقت معهما، وإنا أتينا على رجل مضطجع وإذا آخر قائم عليه بصخرة وإذا هو يهوي بالصخرة لرأسه فَيَثْلَغُ رأسه فيتدهده الحجر ها هنا، فيتبع الحجر فيأخذه فلا يرجع إليه حتى يصح رأسه كما كان، ثم يعود عليه فيفعل به مثل ما فعل المرة الأولى!> قال: <قلت لهما: سبحان اللَّه! ما هذان؟ قالا لي: انطلق انطلق، فانطلقنا فأتينا على رجل مستلق لقفاه وإذا آخر قائم عليه بِكَلُّوبٍ من حديد وإذا هو يأتي أحد شقي وجهه فيشرشر شدقه إلى قفاه ومنخره إلى قفاه وعينه إلى قفاه ثم يتحول إلى الجانب الآخر فيفعل به مثل ما فعل بالجانب الأول فما يفرغ من ذلك الجانب حتى يصح ذلك الجانب كما كان، ثم يعود عليه فيفعل مثل ما فعل في المرة الأولى> قال: <قلت: سبحان اللَّه! ما هذان؟ قال: قالا لي: انطلق انطلق، فانطلقنا فأتينا على مثل التنور> فأحسب أنه قال: <فإذا فيه لغط وأصوات، فاطلعنا فيه فإذا فيه رجال ونساء عراة، وإذا هم يأتيهم لهب من أسفل منهم فإذا أتاهم ذلك اللهب ضَوْضَوُوا. قلت: ما هؤلاء؟ قالا لي: انطلق انطلق، فانطلقنا فأتينا على نهر (حسبت أنه كان يقول أحمر مثل الدم) وإذا في النهر رجل سابح يسبح وإذا على شط النهر رجل قد جمع عنده حجارة كثيرة، وإذا ذلك السابح يسبح ما يسبح ثم يأتي ذلك الذي قد جمع عنده الحجارة فيفغر له فاه فيلقمه حجراً فينطلق فيسبح ثم يرجع إليه كلما رجع إليه فغر له فاه فألقمه حجراً، قلت لهما: ما هذان؟ قالا لي: انطلق انطلق، فانطلقنا فأتينا على رجل كريه المرآة أو كأكره ما أنت راءٍ رجلاً مرأى فإذا هو عنده نار يحشها ويسعى حولها. قلت لهما: ما هذا؟ قالا لي: انطلق انطلق، فانطلقنا فأتينا على روضة معتمة فيها من كل نَور الربيع، وإذا بين ظهري الروضة رجل طويل لا أكاد أرى رأسه طولاً في السماء وإذا حول الرجل من أكثر ولدان رأيتهم قط، قلت: ما هذا وما هؤلاء؟ قالا لي: انطلق انطلق، .
فانطلقنا فأتينا إلى دوحة عظيمة لم أر دوحة قط أعظم منها ولا أحسن قالا لي: ارق فيها. فارتقينا فيها إلى مدينة مبنية بلبِن ذهب ولبِن فضة، فأتينا باب المدينة فاستفتحنا ففتح لنا فدخلناها فتلقانا رجال شطر من خلقهم كأحسن ما أنت راء، وشطر منهم كأقبح ما أنت راء، قالا لهم: اذهبوا فقعوا في ذلك النهر، وإذا هو نهر معترض يجري كأن ماءه المحض في البياض، فذهبوا فوقعوا فيه ثم رجعوا إلينا قد ذهب ذلك السوء عنهم فصاروا في أحسن صورة> قال: قالا لي: <هذه جنة عدن، وهذاك منزلك، فسما بصري صعداً فإذا قصر مثل الربابة البيضاء. قالا لي: هذاك منزلك! قلت لهما: بارك اللَّه فيكما فذراني أدخله، قالا: أما الآن فلا وأنت داخله، قلت لهما: فإني رأيت منذ الليلة عجباً فما هذا الذي رأيت؟ قالا لي: أما إنا سنخبرك: أما الرجل الأول الذي أتيت عليه يثلغ رأسه بالحجر فإنه الرجل يأخذ القرآن فيرفضه، وينام عن الصلاة المكتوبة. وأما الرجل أتيت عليه يشرشر شدقه إلى قفاه ومنخره إلى قفاه وعينه إلى قفاه فإنه الرجل يغدو من بيته فيكذب الكذبة تبلغ الآفاق. وأما الرجال والنساء العراة الذين هم في مثل بناء التنور فإنهم الزناة والزواني. وأما الرجل الذي أتيت عليه يسبح في النهر ويلقم الحجارة فإنه آكل الربا. وأما الرجل الكريه المرآة الذي عند النار يحشها ويسعى حولها فإن مالك خازن جهنم. وأما الرجل الطويل الذي في الروضة فإنه إبراهيم. وأما الولْدان الذين حوله فكل مولود مات على الفطرة> وفي رواية البرقاني: <ولد على الفطرة> فقال بعض المسلمين: يا رَسُول اللَّهِ وأولاد المشركين؟ فقال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم: <وأولاد المشركين. وأما القوم الذين كانوا شطر منهم حسن وشطر منه قبيح فإنهم قوم خلطوا عملاً صالحاً وآخر سيئاً تجاوز اللَّه عنهم> رَوَاهُ البُخَارِيُّ.
وفي رواية له: <رأيت الليلة رجلين أتياني فأخرجاني إلى أرض مقدسة> ثم ذكره وقال: <فانطلقنا إلى نقب مثل التنور أعلاه ضيق وأسفله واسع يتوقد تحته نار، فإذا ارتفعت ارتفعوا حتى كادوا أن يخرجوا، وإذا خمدت رجعوا فيها، وفيها رجال ونساء عراة> وفيها: <حتى أتينا على نهر من دم> ولم يشك <فيه رجل قائم على وسط النهر وعلى شط النهر رجل وبين يديه حجارة، فأقبل الرجل الذي في النهر فإذا أراد أن يخرج رمى الرجل بحجر في فيه فرده حيث كان، فجعل كلما جاء ليخرج جعل يرمي في فيه بحجر فيرجع كما كان> وفيها: <فصعدا بي الشجرة فأدخلاني داراً لم أر قط أحسن منها، فيها رجال شيوخ وشباب> وفيها: <الذي رأيته يشق شدقه فكذاب يحدث بالكذبة فتحمل عنه حتى تبلغ الآفاق فيصنع به ما رأيت إلى يوم القيامة> وفيها: <الذي رأيته يشدخ رأسه فرجل علمه اللَّه القرآن فنام عنه بالليل ولم يعمل فيه بالنهار فيفعل به إلى يوم القيامة، والدار الأولى التي دخلت دار عامة المؤمنين. وأما هذه الدار فدار الشهداء، وأنا جبريل وهذا ميكائيل، فارفع رأسك، فرفعت رأسي فإذا فوقي مثل السحاب، قالا: ذاك منزلك. قلت: دعاني أدخل منزلي. قالا: إنه بقي لك عمر لم تستكمله فلو استكملته أتيت منزلك> رَوَاهُ البُخَارِيُّ.
قوله <يثلغ رأسه> هو بالثاء المثلثة والغين المعجمة : أي يشدخه ويشقه.
قوله <يتدهده> أي يتدحرج.
و <الكَلُّوب> بفتح الكاف وضم اللام المشددة وهو معروف.
قوله <فيشرشر> : أي يقطع.
قوله <ضوضووا> وهو بضاضين معجمتين: أي صاحوا.
قوله <فيفغر> هو بالفاء والغين المعجمة: أي يفتح.
قوله <المرآة> بفتح الميم: أي المنظر.
قوله <يحشها> وهو بفتح الياء وضم الحاء المهملة والشين المعجمة: أي يوقدها.
قوله <روضة معتَمَّة> هو بضم الميم وإسكان العين وفتح التاء وتشديد الميم: أي وافية النبات طويلته.
قوله <دوحة> وهي بفتح الدال وإسكان الواو والحاء المهملة وهي: الشجرة الكبيرة.
قوله <المحض> هو بفتح الميم وإسكان الحاء المهملة والضاد وهو: اللبن.
قوله <فسما بصري> : أي ارتفع.
و <صُعداً> بضم الصاد والعين: أي مرتفعاً.
و <الربابة> بفتح الراء والياء الموحدة مكررة وهي: السحابة.

_ سئل فضيلة الشيخ محمد المنجد حفظه الله عن الإنترنت هل هي من أشراط الساعة 
فأجاب الشيخ محمد المنجد حفظه :
(.أيها الإخوة فإن موضوع شبكة العنكبوت التي يسمونها بالإنترنت من الموضوعات العصرية العجيبة الإنترنت وما أدراك ما الإنترنت لشيوعها وعظمها حتى عدها بعضهم أعظم اختراع في القرن العشرين وإنني كلما تأملت هذه الشبكة لا ينقضي عجبي وأنا أقارنها بحديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي رواه الإمام أحمد رحمه الله تعالى في مسنده حيث قال حدثنا عثمان بن عمر أخبرنا ابن أبي ذئب عن سعيد بن سمعان عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله على الله عليه وسلم قال "لا تقوم الساعة حتى تظهر الفتن ويكثر الكذب وتتقارب الأسواق ويتقارب الزمان ويكثر الهرج قيل وما الهرج قال: القتل "قال الهيثمي رحمه الله رجاله رجال صحيح عن سعيد بن سمعان وهو ثقة كما في مجمع الزوائد ويلفت النظر في هذا الحديث قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام ويتقارب الزمان وفي لفظ همام عند أحمد ويقترب الزمن هذا التقارب المذكور في الحديث فسره العلماء بحديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تقوم الساعة حتى يتقارب الزمان فتكون السنة كالشهر والشهر كالجمعة والجمعة كاليوم ويكون اليوم كالساعة وتكون الساعة كإحتراق السعفة قال ابن حجر رحمه الله الذي تضمنه الحديث قد وجد في زماننا هذا فإن نجد من سرعة مر الأيام مالم نكن نجده في العصر الذي قبل عصرنا هذا وإن لم يكن هناك عيشٌ مستلذ والحق أن المراد نزعة البركة من كل شئ حتى من الزمان وذلك من علامة قرب الساعة ،وكذلك قال النووي رحمه الله المراد بقصره أي الزمان عدم البركة فيه وإن اليوم منلاً يصير الإنتفاع به بقدر الإنتفاع بالساعة الواحدة وقد قيل في تفسير قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام يتقارب الزمان قصر الأعمال بالنسبة إلى كل طبقة فالطبقة الأخيرة أقصر أعماراً من الطبقة التي قبلها ومثل تقارب أحوال أهل الزمان في الشر والفساد والجهل ، هذا ما قاله بعض العلماء السابقين عن موضوع تقارب الزمان أما ماقاله علمائنا المعاصرون فقد ذكر الشيخ العلامة عبد العزيز بن عبدالله بن باز نفع الله بعلومه…قال: في تعليقه على فتح الباري التقارب المذكور في الحديث يفسر بما وقع في هذا العصر من تقارب ما بين المدن والأقاليم وقصر المسافة بينها بسبب اختراع الطائرات والسيارات والإذاعة وما إلى ذكل والله أعلم فعبارته غفر الله له ونفع بعومه يقول اختراع الطائرات والسيارات والإذاعة هذا الذي قرب الزمان وفي تقارب الأسواق الوارد في الحديث في حديث أحمد السابق وتتقارب الأسواق قال الشيخ العالم حمود بن عبدالله التويجري .. في كتابه إتحاف الجماعة بما جاء في الفتن والملاحم وأشراط الساعة وأما تقارب الأسواق فالظاهر والله أعلم أن ذلك إشارة لما وقع في زماننا من تقارب أهل الأرض بسبب المراكب الجوية والأرضية والآلات الكهربائية التي تنقل الأصوات كالإذاعات و التلفونات الهوائية التي سارت أسواق الأرض متقاربة بسببها فلا يكون تغير في الأسعار في قطر من الأقطار الإويعلم به التجار أو غالبهم في جميع أرجاء الأرض فيزيدون في السعر أن زاد وينقصون إن نقص ويذهب التاجر في السيارات إلى أسواق المدائن التي تبعد عنه مسيرة شهر فأكثر فيقضي حاجته منها ويرجع في يومٍ أو بعض يومٍ فقد تقاربت الأسواق من ثلاثة أوجه سرعة العلم بما فيها، وسرعة السير ،ومقاربة بعضها بعضاً في الأسعار فهذه أيها الإخوة أدلة بينة على أن اختراع الإنترنت من أشراط الساعة لأن تقارب الزمن حصل فيه بشكل مذهل على التفسير الذي ذكره علمائنا المعاصرون وكذلك تقارب الأسواق لا يوجد وسيلة حصل فيها تقارب للأسواق مثل هذه الشبكة التي تربط بين أسواق العالم قاطبة في جميع البلدان على هذه الشبكة فيتم البيع والشراء من قبل الشخص الجالس عند الشاشة في لحظة واحدة يشتري ويبيع في أسواق الأرض فهذه الشبكة قربت الأسواق تقريباً ليس بعده تقريب ولذلك فليس من المبالغة أن نقول أن الإنترنت من أشراط الساعة لقد حصل تقارب الزمان وتقارب الأسواق بهذه الشبكة التي ربطت العالم بعضه ببعض ومن الإشارات الموجودة في الأحاديث التي لها علاقة مباشرة بهذه الشبكة حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن بين يدي الساعة ذكر من العلامات فشو التجارة وظهور القلم رواه الإمام أحمد وقال الشيخ أحمد إسناده صحيح وكذلك علاقة أيضاً ماجاء في أشراط الساعة في رواية البخاري ويظهر الزنا وفي رواية الحاكم تشيع الفاحشة وما على شبكة الإنترنت الآن من الدعوة إلى الفاحشة وعرض صورها لا شك أنه من إفشاء الفاحشة وشيوعها التي ذكرها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله ويظهر الزنا ومما يرتبط أيضاً من الأحاديث بشبكة الإنترنت أن من أشراط الساعة إنتشار الربا كما جاء في حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين يدي الساعة يظهر الربا رواه الطبراني وقال المنذري رواته رواة الصحيح ولا شك أنه تجري على شبكة الإنترنت معاملات ربوية كثيرة ببطاقة الفيزا وغيرها وقد ساهمت هذه الشبكة إذاً في فشوا الربا وكذلك من الإشارات الموجودة في الأحاديث لهذه الشبكة التي تشملها وتشمل غيرها من الوسائل الإعلامية أنه يمكن استغلالها لنشر الكذب وقد حصل وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في أشراط الساعة ويكثر الكذب رواه ابن حبان وهو حديث صحيح ولعلنا كنا أو كان البعض يستغرب في حديث الذين يعذبون في قبورهم أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام ذكر رجلاً يشرشر شدقه إلى قفاه ومنخره إلى قفاه يميناً وشمالاً يفعل به هكذا إلى قيام الساعة وهو الرجل الذي يكذب الكذبة تبلغ الأفاق كنا نقول كيف يكذب الرجل كذبة تبلغ الأفاق ولا شك أن الآن القيام بهذا في شبكة الإنترنت كذبة تبلغ الأفاق أمرٌ واضح جداً وبذلك يمكن أن نعرف أن الإشارة إلى هذه الشبكة قد ورد في عدد من الأحاديث التي تشمل بمعناها هذه الشبكة الموجودة الآن……) .
عن شريط "الإنترنت مالها وما عليها " للشيخ محمد المنجد حفظه الله .

الانفاق الارضية: 
روى ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف حدثنا غندر عن شعبة عن يعلى بن عطاء عن أبيه قال: (كنت آخذا بلجام دابة عبد الله بن عمرو فقال: كيف أنتم إذا هدمتم البيت فلم تدعوا حجرا على حجر؟! قالوا: ونحن على الإسلام؟! قال: وأنتم على الإسلام. قال: ثم ماذا؟ قال: ثم يبنى أحسن ما كان. فإذا رأيت مكة قد بعجت كظائم ورأيت البناء يعلو رؤوس الجبال فاعلم أن الأمر قد أظلك).
اخرجه ابن ابي شيبه و الأزرقي في أخبار مكة ، و له عدة طرق وهو خبر جيد .

وقوله: (بعجت كظائم)، أي: حفرت قنوات. ذكره ابن الأثير, وابن منظور, وغيرهما من أهل اللغة. 
وهي تلك الأنفاق الأرضية في جبال مكة وتحت أرضها، وكذلك الأنابيب الضخمة لتمرير مياه زمزم، والتبريد الهوائي ، فمثل هذا الغيبيات التي أخبر بها الصحابي الجليل لا يمكن أن تصدر إلا عن توقيف، لا عن رأي شخصي، أي أنه سمعها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. ..
كما في الحديث ارتفاع البناء على غير المعهود من قبل ، و الله أعلم

----------


## طالب الإيمان

> ـ الجوال و البيجر
> 
> عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( والذي نفسي بيده لا تقوم الساعة حتى تكلِّم السباع والإنس ، وحتى تكلِّم الرجل عذبة سوطه وشراك نعله ، وتخبره فخذه بما أحدثه أهله ) . رواه الترمذي و قال حسن غريب ، و صححه ابن حبان و الحاكم .
> و المعلوم أن الجوال او البيجر إنما يُوضعان في الجيب الملاصق للفخد .


فيها تعسّف !

----------


## عدنان البخاري

بارك الله فيكم..
الفخذ هي الفخذ على الظاهر، كعذبة السوط وشراك النعل، ومن أول الفخذ بالجوال أوالبيجر! يحتاج إلى دليل صارف عن هذا الظاهر.

----------


## محمد المبارك

لا أظن ذلك اخي الفاضل
و لعلي انقل كلام الشيخ ابن سعدي في اخبار الشارع عن غير معهود من قبل .
و هو في أحد رسالتيه :
رسالته  عن "الدجال" 
أو رسالته عن "يأجوج و مأجوج" 
و أظن أنه نسبهُ الى شيخ الاسلام 
وسأرجع اليه ان شاء الله .

----------


## محمد المبارك

> بارك الله فيكم..
> الفخذ هي الفخذ على الظاهر، كعذبة السوط وشراك النعل، ومن أول الفخذ بالجوال أوالبيجر! يحتاج إلى دليل صارف عن هذا الظاهر.


بارك الله فيك
نعم هذا هو الأصل إذا لم يوجد صارف
و كذلك السروج في الحديث الآخر .

----------


## محمد المبارك

قال الشيخ العلاَّمةعبدالر  حمن السعدي رحمه الله في مقدمة رسالته عن الدجال : 
( * المقدمة الرابعة: أن الأمور التي شاهدها الناس أو شاهدوا 
نظيرها، إذا أخبرهم بجنسها ([1]) بين لهم الشارع ما يعرفون، وأرشدهم إلى الأمر الذي يفهمونه. وأما الأمور التي لم يشاهد الناس لها نظيراً، فإن الشارع يضرب لهم فيها الأمثال، ويدخلها في العمومات اللفظية أو المعنوية. فإن أنواع المخترعات الحادثة التي لا يعرف الناس لها نظيراً فيما سبق، قد دلهم الشارع عليها وأخبرهم بها خبراً عمومياً، من دون أن يعين أعيانها وأوصافها الحادثة، لما في ذلك من بيان الحقائق، وهدى الخلائق، فإدخالها في عمومات الكتاب والسنة ليعلم الموفقون أن الله لم يهمل شيئاً، ولم يفرط في الكتاب من شيء. وأما عدم تعيينها بأوصافها الخاصة، فإنه لا يحصل بذلك، في ذلك الوقت، كبير فائدة. بل ربما حصل فيه مضرة على بعض الناس، كما ذكرنا هذا المعنى على قوله تعالى: {{وَمَا جَعَلْنَا الرُّؤْيَا الَّتِي أَرَيْنَاكَ إِلاَّ فِتْنَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَالشَّجَرَةَ الْمَلْعُونَةَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ}} ([2]) في التفسير ([3])، وفي بعض الرسائل التي كتبناها ) انتهى بلفظه ...

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



3ـ قال الشيخ العلاَّمة عبدالرحمن السعدي رحمه الله في التفسير: (والمعنى: إذا كان هذان الأمران قد صارا فتنةً للناس حتى استلج الكفار بكفرهم، وازداد شرهم، وبعض من كان إيمانه ضعيفاً رجع عنه، بسبب أن ما أخبرهم به من الأمور التي كانت ليلة الإسراء، ومن الإسراء من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى، كان خارقاً للعادة، والإخبار بوجود شجرة تنبت في أصل الجحيم أيضاً من الخوارق، فهذا الذي أوجب لهم التكذيب. فكيف لو شاهدوا الآيات العظيمة، والخوارق الجسيمة؟! أليس ذلك أولى أن يزداد بسببه شرهم؟ فلذلك رحمهم الله، وصرفها عنهم.
ومن هنا تعلم أن عدم التصريح في الكتاب والسنة بذكر الأمور العظيمة التي حدثت في الأزمنة المتأخرة، أولى وأحسن، لأن الأمور التي لم يشاهد الناس لها نظيراً، ربما لا تقبلها عقولهم، لو أخبروا بها قبل وقوعها، فيكون ذلك ريباً في قلوب بعض المؤمنين، ومانعاً يمنع من لم يدخل الإسلام، ومنفراً عنه. بل ذكر الله ألفاظاً عامة، تتناول جميع ما يكون. والله أعلم). تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان 2/928.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> الانفاق الارضية: 
> روى ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف حدثنا غندر عن شعبة عن يعلى بن عطاء عن أبيه قال: (كنت آخذا بلجام دابة عبد الله بن عمرو فقال: كيف أنتم إذا هدمتم البيت فلم تدعوا حجرا على حجر؟! قالوا: ونحن على الإسلام؟! قال: وأنتم على الإسلام. قال: ثم ماذا؟ قال: ثم يبنى أحسن ما كان. فإذا رأيت مكة قد بعجت كظائم ورأيت البناء يعلو رؤوس الجبال فاعلم أن الأمر قد أظلك).
> اخرجه ابن ابي شيبه و الأزرقي في أخبار مكة ، و له عدة طرق وهو خبر جيد .
> وقوله: (بعجت كظائم)، أي: حفرت قنوات. ذكره ابن الأثير, وابن منظور, وغيرهما من أهل اللغة. 
> وهي تلك الأنفاق الأرضية في جبال مكة وتحت أرضها، وكذلك الأنابيب الضخمة لتمرير مياه زمزم، والتبريد الهوائي ، فمثل هذا الغيبيات التي أخبر بها الصحابي الجليل لا يمكن أن تصدر إلا عن توقيف، لا عن رأي شخصي، أي أنه سمعها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. ..
> كما في الحديث ارتفاع البناء على غير المعهود من قبل ، و الله أعلم


أخرج الفاكهي بإسناده من طريق مجاهد قال قال عبدالله بن عمر رضي الله عنه: "يا مجاهد !" إذا رأيت الماء بطريق مكة ، ورأيت البناء يعلو أخشابها ، فخذ حذرك!" ، وفي رواية : "فاعلم أن الأمر قد أظلك". [1].

وقفـات:

 = "إذا رأيت الماء بطريق مكة" ، ألسنا نرى باعة الماء (زمزم) على طرق مكة من هنا وهناك عند خروجنا منها ؟ حتى أنك تصل الهدا وباعة ماء زمزم عن يمينك من حين خروجك من الحرم ، وهذا مثال وإلا فلفظ الحديث أعم ، فهو يشمل هذا وغيره.

وفي صحيفة "المدينة"،  الخميس 19 شوال 1430، خبر بعنوان: (شكاوى من بيع ماء زمزم المغشوش على الطرق السريعة) !!

   = المراد بـ "يعلو أخشابها" ، أي يعلو جبالها كما في منى وما حول الحرم وغير ذلك ، وأعظم تمثيل لهذا الوصف الأنموذج التجسيدي للحرم وما حوله بعد بضع سنين من الآن ، انظر الشكل أدناه وانظر مستوى البناء كيف جاوز ارتفاع الجبال المحيطة بشكل ملفت : 


= = = = = = = = = = = = = =  = 
[1] نقلاً عن "العراق في أحاديث وآثار الفتن" - بتصرّف يسير -  للشيخ مشهور حسن سلمان ، (1/354).

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> الفخذ هي الفخذ على الظاهر، كعذبة السوط وشراك النعل، ومن أول الفخذ بالجوال أوالبيجر! يحتاج إلى دليل صارف عن هذا الظاهر.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وممَّا يدلُّ على عدم صِحَّة هذا التأويل أنَّ لفظ الحديث: (وتخبره فخذه بما أحدثه أهله) يدلُّ على نوع استطلاع وتجسُّسٍ حال غيبته، وهذا ليس حال الجوَّال أوالبيجر، فلا يُخبران بما يخفيه الناس، بل بما يريدون إخباره.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولو فُسِّرت بالكاميرات التجسُّسيَّة مثلًا لكان (بهذا المعنى) أقرب من الجوال والبيجر مع بُعده أيضًا.

----------


## محمد المبارك

اخي الفاضل الشيخ عدنان ماذكرته ليس لازماً بالضرورة .
فالاخبار قد يكون عن إذنٍ من المخبر عنه فلا يكون تجسساً

----------


## عدنان البخاري

بارك الله فيكم. كلامكم صحيح.
لكنِّي أقصد عمَّا يفهم من سياق الحديث، وأنَّ المتبادر منه كونه إخبارًا بما يحدثه الأهل في غيبة الرجل ممَّا قد يخفونه عنه.

----------


## خالد المرسى

كذلك قال الشيخ الزندانى فى الجوال والبيجر كما قال  الاخ محمد المبارك 
واستأنس الشيخ بكلام لا أذكره كله الان من نحو حرارة الفخذ وشئ من هذا 
لعله قال ان البيجر كما ينقل الكلام بالحرارة والاشارات المترددة فى الجو فكذلك الفخذ وما فيه من حرارة يعنى شئ من هذا 
فلو احدكم يعلم الموضوع فليذكرنى به

----------


## طالب الإيمان

> كذلك قال الشيخ الزندانى فى الجوال والبيجر كما قال الاخ محمد المبارك


الشيخ الزنداني - حفظهُ الله - لأنهُ دائماً ينظر من منظور ( الإعجاز العلمي ) سيميل إلى هذا الرأي ، و رأي الشيخ عدنان أتقن و لا شك ...
و عندما أصبحَ وضع المسلمين ميؤساً منه ، أصبحنا - نفسياً - نميلُ إلى أحاديث آخر الزمان ، و الفتن و الملاحم ، و ليسَ هذا بطريقٍ علمي ، و لا يمكن أن نُثبت هذا أياً كان ، فمن سنوات قال البعض : أن صدام حُسين هوَ السفياني ، و قد مات السُفياني ! ، و قالوا : إنَّ طالبان هُم أصحاب الرايات السود ، و قد تكسرت الرايات .. فالعجلة في تفسير النصوص على هذا النحو قادحٌ في النصوص عند الجهلة ، و طريقُ نقد للعلمانيين - هداهم الله أو قاتلهم - .. و الله أعلم ..

----------


## محمد المبارك

رسالتان في:


فتنة الدجال و يأجوج ومأجوج




تأليف


الشيخ العلامة عبد الرحمن بن ناصر بن عبد الله السعدي


رحمه الله تعالى (1307هـ 1376هـ)



تحقيق وتعليق


د. أحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن عثمان القاضي



دار ابن الجوزي


www.islamhouse.com
أول موقع ينشر مواد دعوية بأكثر من سبعين لغة.





جميع حقوق الطبع محفوظة


الطبعة الثانية


1427هـ 2006م










بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم










الرســـالــة الأولــــى


فتنـــة الدجال




مقدمة التحقيق
إن الحمد لله، نحمده، ونستعينه، ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا، ومن سيئات أعمالنا. من يهده الله فلا مضل له. ومن يضلل فلا هادي له. وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، الذي يبلو عباده بالشر والخير فتنة، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، الذي ما ترك خيراً إلا دل أمته عليه، ولا شراً إلا حذرها منه.
أما بعد:
فلقد كان الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي (1307 ـ 1376هـ) رحمه الله، من العلماء الربانيين، والدعاة العاملين، الذين يمسِّكون بالكتاب، وينوّرون به البصائر والألباب، في فترة من أحلك فترات الأمة الإسلامية ظلمة، وأشدها فتنة، حيث عصفت بها أعاصير الفتن والشبهات في القرن الرابع عشر الهجري، الذي شهد انحلال عقد الخلافة، وتفرق المسلمين إلى دويلات، واحتلال النصارى لعامة بلدانهم بالسيف والسنان، ولعقول بعض أبنائهم بالشبه والافتتان.
فكان رحمه الله منار هدى، وعيبة نصح لأهل الإسلام؛ بالوعظ والتعليم، والإفتاء والتأليف. ولم يكن مقتصراً على أهل بلدته «عنيزة» وما حولها، بل كان على صلةٍ وثيقة بقضايا الأمة العامة، يتسقط أخبارها، ويكاتب علماءها، ويخطب في منبر الجامع الكبير بشؤونها ومجرياتها.

ولعل من أسباب هذا الانفتاح في ثقافته، وسعة اطلاعه، تتلمذه على ثلةٍ من العلماء الذين طوفوا في بعض حواضر المسلمين، وحدثوه بأحوالها، فمنهم:
1 ـ الشيخ صالح بن عثمان القاضي (1282 ـ 1351هـ) رحمه الله، الذي طلب العلم في مصر والحجاز سبع عشرة سنة. وقد لازمه ملازمة تامة إلى أن توفي رحمه الله.
2 ـ الشيخ إبراهيم بن حمد بن جاسر (1241 ـ 1338هـ) رحمه الله، الذي طلب العلم في الشام، ورحل إلى العراق، وأقام بها بضع سنين.
3 ـ الشيخ محمد الأمين بن عدي الشنقيطي (1289 ـ 1351هـ) رحمه الله، الذي طوَّف البلاد الإسلامية، وجاهد الإنكليز في البصرة، وأقام في عنيزة أربع سنين.
4 ـ الشيخ علي بن ناصر أبو وادي (1273 ـ 1361هـ) رحمه الله، الذي طلب علم الحديث في الهند، ورجع بإجازات في كتب السنة، وأجاز رهطاً من أهل بلده، منهم الشيخ.
ولا شك أن هذا أثَّر في سعة أفقه، وعلو هِمَّتِه، واهتمامه بأمر المسلمين. وكان حريصاً على قراءة مجلة المنار، التي يصدرها الشيخ «محمد رشيد رضا» (1282 ـ 1354هـ) رحمه الله، في القاهرة، ويراسل صاحبها. ومجلة «الفتح» التي يصدرها الشيخ «محب الدين الخطيب» (1303 ـ 1389هـ) رحمه الله، في القاهرة أيضاً. فكانتا نافذتين
له، يطَّلع منهما على أحوال العالم الإسلامي، وينقل عنهما في بعض 
كتاباته.
وهذه الرسالة التي بين أيدينا، وتطبع لأول مرة! خير شاهد لما



أسلفنا من كون الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي، رحمه الله، من علماء الملة الذين يعنيهم أمر الدين في كافة المعمورة، ويسعون في إصلاح أمر المسلمين، وجهاد الملحدين والفتانين. وقد عالج فيها قضية عقدية مهمة، من أشراط الساعة، وعلامات النبوة، عظَّم النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم شأنها، وحذَّر أمته من خطرها، ألا وهي «فتنة المسيح الدجال»، حتى قال: (ما بين خلق آدم إلى قيام الساعة خلقٌ أكبر من الدجال) رواه مسلم. وأفاض، بأبي هو وأمي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم في بيان صفته، وذكر أحواله وأيامه، وإنذار أمته من فتنته، 
بما لم يسبق إليه نبي قبله، كما قال: (ألا أحدثكم حديثاً عن الدجال، ما حدث به نبي قومه؟ إنه أعور، وإنه يجيء بمثال الجنة والنار، فالتي يقول: إنها الجنة: هي النار. وإني أنذركم به كما أنذر به نوح قومه) متفق 
عليه.
ومع هذا البيان والتحذير النبوي من الدجال، فعموم الأمة لا يرون فتنته إلا مقتصرة على زمن خروجه! ولكن الشيخ رحمه الله، تبعاً لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله، وسَّع مفهوم هذه الفتنة لتشمل فتنة الدجال المعيَّن، وجنس الفتنة من الدَّجل والتمويه، ولَبْس الحق بالباطل، مما يحتاج كل أحد، في كل زمان ومكان، إلى كشفه، والاستعاذة بالله من فتنته، كما سيتضح في ثنايا الرسالة.
وقد زاد الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي على ما قرره شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أن أوقع ذلك على نوازل عصره، وحوادث دهره، التي سقط 
بفتنتها فئامٌ من الناس، وتحديداً، كما يتضح جلياً من هذه الرسالة، ثلاث 
فتن:
إحداها: فتنة الإلحاد والشبهات المضلة.
الثانية: فتنة المادية والانبهار بالمخترعات الحديثة.

الثالثة: فتنة يهود، وسعيهم لإقامة دولة إسرائيل على أرض فلسطين.
وهي فتن متزامنة، يرفد بعضها بعضاً، نزلت بساحة المسلمين الفكرية والجغرافية، عاصر الشيخ رحمه الله فوعتها وشِرَّتها، وأبصر آثارها على أهل الإسلام، وأبلى بلاءً حسناً في دفعها وجهاد أهلها.
فتنة الإلحاد والشبهات المضلة:
شهد القرن الرابع عشر الهجري قيام الثورة الشيوعية في روسيا سنة 1337هـ/1917م، وامتدادها إلى بلدانٍ كثيرة في العالم بفلسفتها الإلحادية التي تقوم على إنكار وجود الله سبحانه وتعالى، وأصاب دخانها عمق العالم الإسلامي، فاعتنقها بدرجات متفاوتة بعض المفتونين. كما أن الفلسفات الأوروبية «العقلانية» الحديثة حملتها رياح الاحتلال الأوربي إلى حواضر المسلمين، وتلوثت أفكار كثير من الطبقة المتعلمة تعليماً حديثاً بأمشاجٍ من الشبهات المضلة التي أوهت معاقد الإيمان واليقين، حتى وُجد في بلدان نجد المحافظة من يدعو إلى الإلحاد ونبذ الدين. فانبرى الشيخ رحمه الله محذراً من هذه الفتنة العمياء، وألف في ذلك كتباً خاصة، مثل:
ـ الأدلة القواطع والبراهين في إبطال أصول الملحدين.
ـ تنزيه الدين وحملته ورجاله مما افتراه القصيمي في أغلاله.
ـ انتصار الحق.
سوى ما تضمنته سائر كتبه وخطبه حول هذا الموضوع.
ولمَّا نقل عن شيخ الإسلام قوله: (وكثيراً ما وقع في قلبي أن هؤلاء الاتحادية أحق الناس باتباع الدجال) قال: (وهؤلاء الملحدون 
العصريون الذين ذكر الشيخ أشباههم هم أعظم الناس قياماً بفتنته، دعوة، واستجابة).
فكلاهما، رحمهما الله، يريان أن فتنة الدجال تشمل الشخص المعين، وجنس الدجل. ولهذا أُمرت الأمة على تعاقب القرون بالاستعاذة بالله من فتنته.
فتنة المادية والانبهار بالمخترعات الحديثة:
تمكن الغرب النصراني المنعتق من نير الكنيسة أن يقفز قفزاتٍ واسعة في العلوم الكونية، واختراع الآلات الحديثة، ووسائل الاتصال والمواصلات التي أدهشت الشرق الإسلامي، المنكفئ على نفسه منذ قرون في دهاليز الجهل، وزوايا البطالة. فانبهر أبناؤه بمرأى المخترعات والصناعات الحديثة، فعظموا الماديات والحسيات، والعلوم العقليات، وكفروا بالغيبيات. وطالت هذه الفتنة بعض المنسوبين للعلم والدين في تلك الحقبة، تحت ضغط الانبهار المادي، فطفقوا يؤولون النصوص التي لا تستقيم على قانون المادة، وجري العادة.
وقد كتب الشيخ رحمه الله رسالةً إلى السيد محمد رشيد رضا، صاحب مجلة المنار، في شهر رجب سنة 1346هـ، يقترح عليه التحذير من هذه الفتنة على صفحات المنار، ويذكر له أمثلة من مقالات المعاصرين، ومما جاء فيها ما يلي:
(وكذلك يبحث كثير منهم في الملائكة والجن والشياطين، ويتأولون ما في الكتاب والسنة من ذلك، بتأويلاتٍ تشبه تأويلات القرامطة الذين يتأولون العقائد والشرائع؛ فيزعمون أن الملائكة هي القوى الخيرية التي في الإنسان، فعبر عنها الشرع بالملائكة. كما أن الشياطين هي القوى الشريرة التي في الإنسان، فعبر عنها الشرع بذلك. ولا يخفى أن هذا تكذيب لله ولرسله أجمعين...

وقد ذكر لي بعض أصحابي أن مناركم فيه شيءٌ من ذلك...
كما ثبت أيضاً عندنا أنه يوجد ممن كان يؤمن بالله ورسوله واليوم الآخر، ويعظم الرسول وينقاد لشرعه، وينكر على هؤلاء الفلاسفة، ويكفرهم في أقوالهم، أنه يدخل عليه شيء من هذه التأويلات من غير قصد ولا شعور، لعدم علمه بما تؤول إليه، ولرسوخ كثير من أصول الفلسفة في قلبه، ولتقليد من يعظمه، وخضوعاً أيضاً ومراعاةً لزنادقة علماء الفرنج الذين يتهكمون بمن لم يوافقهم على كثيرٍ من أصولهم، ويخافون من نسبتهم للبلادة، وإنكار ما علم محسوساً بزعمهم. فبسبب هذه الأشياء وغيرها دخل عليهم ما دخل) ([1]).
ومن ثمَّ، فقد رأى الشيخ، رحمه الله، أن المخترعات الحديثة صارت لبعض الناس فتنة دُجِّل عليهم بها، ومال إلى أن ما يأتي به المسيح الدجال المعيَّن يكون من هذا الجنس، وأن ما يوجد الآن منها جزء من فتنة الدجل الذي يمهد لفتنة الدجال، ومع ذلك فهي لا تعدو أن تكون صناعات بشرية، تندرج ضمن النواميس الكونية، والقوانين الطبيعية. يقول رحمه الله في رسالته هذه: (الأمور التي لم يشاهد الناس لها نظيراً، فإن الشارع يضرب لهم فيها الأمثال، ويدخلها في العمومات اللفظية أو المعنوية. فإن أنواع المخترعات الحادثة التي لا يعرف الناس لها نظيراً فيما سبق، قد دلهم الشارع وأخبرهم عنها خبراً عمومياً، من دون أن يعين أعيانها وأوصافها الحادثة... ـ إلى أن قال:
ومما يؤيد أن العلوم العصرية المتنوعة هي من خوارق الدجال، ما تقدم في حديث النواس بن سمعان: «قلنا يا رسول الله، وما إسراعه في الأرض؟ قال: كغيث استدبرته الريح». وهذا بأسباب المخترعات الحديثة من المراكب البرية والهوائية...
وأن ما معه ومع أتباعه من الخوارق لا تدل على صحة قوله، وإنما هي صناعات مادية يشترك فيها البر والفاجر).
ولا يعني هذا أن الشيخ رحمه الله ينبذ الاختراعات الحديثة، والعلوم الكونية، أو أنه يعدها من قبيل السحر والشعوذة، كما ذهب إلى ذلك بعض ضيقي الأفق من معاصريه، كلا! بل الأمر على النقيض من ذلك، فقد كان مبادراً إلى الاستفادة مما هيأ الله منها من المنافع؛ كمكبر الصوت «الميكرفون»، والمذياع وغيرها. وألف في ذلك رسالة لطيفة بعنوان: «الدلائل القرآنية في أن العلوم النافعة العصرية داخلة في الدين الإسلامي» مستهل سنة 1375هـ. وإنما أراد أن الدجال يفتن الناس بوسائل يخفى عليهم سببها، فيتوهمون أنه يخلق ابتداءً، ويقلب حقائق الأشياء، وأنه الله! تعالى الله وتقدس. قال الشيخ في تفسير قول النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم عن الدجال: (هو أهون على الله): (أي من أن يكون لهذه المذكورات حقائق صحيحة تدل على صدقه. وإنما معه أمور ومخترعات موجودة مشتركة). والله أعلم.
_فتنة يهود، وسعيهم: لإقامة دولة إسرائيل على أرض فلسطين:_
عاصر الشيخ رحمه الله مساعي اليهود للعودة من الشتات إلى أرض فلسطين، وإقامة مملكة لليهود:
ـ فحين انعقد المؤتمر الصهيوني الأول في «بال» في سويسرا، سنة 1897م، كان ابن عشر سنين.
ـ وحين صدر «وعد بلفور» بمنح اليهود وطناً قومياً في فلسطين، سنة 1917م، كان ابن ثلاثين سنة.
ـ وحين صدر قرار الأمم المتحدة بتدويل القدس، وتقسيم فلسطين، سنة 1947م، كان قد بلغ ستين سنة.
وخلال هذه المحطات التاريخية، شهد تدفق اليهود من أصقاع الأرض تحت حماية النصارى، وخاصة أمريكا وبريطانيا، وتشريد المسلمين وإخراجهم من ديارهم. ثم تُوِّج ذلك بإعلان قيام دولة إسرائيل سنة 1368هـ/1948م، قبل وفاة الشيخ بثمان سنين.
وقد اعتبر الشيخ، رحمه الله، الأمم الداعمة لإسرائيل جزءاً من فتنة الدجال، فقال: (إنهم الأمم الذين وراء فارس والروم من الأمم الفرنجية وتوابعهم، وكونهم السبب الوحيد الذي مهد لليهود ملك فلسطين، وساعدوهم بالقوة المادية والسياسية، كما هو معروفٌ لا يخفى على أحد.. ومن عرف كيف عملت اليهود مع الإنكليز، وتأكد بينهم الوعد المسمى بوعد بلفور، وكيف حاولوا المحاولات العظيمة، وسخروا الأمم القوية لتمهيد مصالحهم لم يستبعد أن هذه فتنة الدجال الخاصة).
لقد كانت هذه النازلة، ولا تزال، فتنة عظيمة، وداهية جسيمة، أشعلت نارها، وأذكت أَوَارها الفتنتان السابقتان، لتكون بدورها توطئة للفتنة الكبرى المنتظرة، التي يتزعمها المسيح الأعور الدجال، ويكون اليهود لحمة سداها، وعامة أتباعها، حتى يكشفها الله بنزول المسيح الصادق عيسى ابن مريم، فيهتك ستره، ويبين عواره ودجله، ويقتله.
وهكذا ينظم الشيخ، رحمه الله، هذه الفتن الثلاث، بثاقب فكره، وبعد نظره، في سلك واحد، واسطة عقده فتنة المسيح الدجال، المأمور بالاستعاذة منها كل أحد، في كل حين.
يقول رحمه الله: (ولكن فتنته على العرب والمسلمين عظيمة، وتفوقهم عليهم بالمخترعات أمر معلوم. والواقع الآن يشهد بما ذكرنا. وهذه الفتنة الصهيونية لها توابع كثيرة إلى الآن لم تتم، وهم يسعون فيها.. فكم شاهد الناس ممن افتتن في هذه الأوقات بدعايات الإلحاد، ودعوة المستعمرين).
ومع كل ذلك، فإن الشيخ لا تفارقه أريحيته، وحسن ظنه بالله، وعظيم تفاؤله، فما أجمل قوله: (ولكن سيأتي من لطف الله ما لا يخطر بالبال).
وهذه الرسالة التي ألفها الشيخ قبل وفاته بست سنين، وخطها بيمينه، صغيرة الحجم، عظيمة النفع، لا سيما في هذا الوقت الذي ازداد فيه أذى اليهود للمسلمين في فلسطين، وأعملوا فيهم القتل والتشريد، وهدم البيوت، وساموهم سوء العذاب، حتى تسلل اليأس والقنوط إلى بعض النفوس الضعيفة. ففيها برد اليقين، وبشارة المؤمنين، بنصر الله، وقريب روحه وفرجه.
وقد جعلها الشيخ قسمين:
الأول: في ذكر أحاديث الدجال. سرد فيه جملةً صالحة من أحاديث الدجال، من الصحيحين.
الثاني: الكلام على هذه النصوص.
ولم يصنع الشيخ عنواناً لها، فرأيت أن يعنون لها بهذا العنوان: [فتنة الدجال] .
وقد كان عملي في إخراج هذه الرسالة يتلخص في الأمور الآتية:
1 ـ مقدمة تعريفية، تكشف جوانب من شخصية الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي، وتبرز قيمة هذه الرسالة والحاجة إليها، وهو ما تقدم أعلاه.
2 ـ تحرير النص، وإعادة نسخة من النسخة الأصلية، مستعيناً بالنسخة الخطية التي نقلها الأستاذ الفاضل عبد الله بن سليمان السلمان، كاتب الشيخ، حفظه الله.
3 ـ توثيق النقول التي أحال عليها الشيخ، وإصلاح غلطها، ورد سقطها.
4 ـ عزو الآيات القرآنية، والأحاديث النبوية المذكورة إلى مصادرها.
5 ـ التعليق في الحواشي؛ بشرح الغريب، وبيان المبهم، وشرح المجمل، والتعريف ببعض المواضع والأشخاص، والتنبيه على ما يقتضي الاستدراك.
هذا واسأل الله الكريم، رب العرش العظيم، أن يعيذنا من فتنة المحيا والممات، ومن شر فتنة المسيح الدجال، وأن يغفر للشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي، وأن يرفع درجته في المهديين، وأن يجمعنا به في جنات النعيم، مع الذين أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين، وحسن أولئك رفيقاً. والحمد لله رب العالمين ([2]).


كتبه د. أحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن عثمان القاضي


عنيزة. ليلة عيد الفطر سنة 1422هـ


ص.ب (246) الرمز البريدي (81888)


E.mail: qadisa@yahoo.com

----------


## محمد المبارك

صورة الصفحة الأولى من مخطوطة (فتنة الجال) 

صورة الصفحة الأخيرة من مخطوطة (فتنة الجال)




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


في ذكر أحاديث الدجال 
* روى مسلم عن حذيفة بن أسيد الغفاري، أن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم قال: (لن تقوم الساعة حتى تروا قبلها عشر آيات ([3])؛ فذكر الدخان، والدجال، والدابة، وطلوع الشمس من مغربها،ونزول عيسى ابن مريم، عليه السلام، ويأجوج ومأجوج، وثلاثة خسوف ([4])؛ خسف بالمشرق، وخسف بالمغرب، وخسف بجزيرة العرب، وآخر ذلك نار تخرج من اليمن، تطرد الناس إلى محشرهم) ([5]).
وفي رواية: (والعاشرة ريحٌ تلقي الناس في البحر) ([6]).
* وروى مسلم عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً: (بادروا بالأعمال ستاً: الدجال، والدخان، ودابة الأرض، وطلوع الشمس من مغربها، وأمر العامة، وخويصّة أحدكم) ([7]).
* وروى مسلم عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً: (ثلاث إذا خرجن لا ينفع نفساً إيمانها لم تكن آمنت من قبل أو كسبت في إيمانها خيراً: طلوع الشمس من مغربها، والدجال، ودابة الأرض) ([8]).
* وعن عمران بن حصين قال: سمعت رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم يقول: (ما بين خلق آدم إلى قيام الساعة خلقٌ أكبر من 
الدجال) ([9]).
* وفي المتفق عليه عن عبد الله مرفوعاً: (إن الله لا يخفى عليكم. إن الله ليس بأعور. وإن المسيح الدجال أعور عين اليمنى، كأن عينه عنبة طافية) ([10]).
* وعن أنس مرفوعاً: (ما من نبي إلا قد أنذر أمته الأعور الكذاب. ألا إنه أعور. وإن ربكم ليس بأعور. مكتوبٌ بين عينيه كافر) متفق 
عليه ([11]).
* وعن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً: (ألا أحدثكم حديثاً عن الدجال، ما حدث به نبي قومه؟ إنه أعور. وإنه يجيء بمثال الجنة والنار؛ فالتي يقول إنها الجنة هي النار. وإني أنذركم كما أنذر به نوح قومه) متفق عليه ([12]).
* وعن حذيفة مرفوعاً: (إن الدجال يخرج، وإن معه ماءً وناراً. فأما الذي يراه الناس ماءً فنار تحرق، وأما الذي يراه الناس ناراً فماء بارد عذب. فمن أدرك ذلك منكم، فليقع في الذي يراه ناراً، فإنه ماءٌ عذبٌ طيب). متفق عليه ([13]).
وزاد مسلم: (وإن الدجال ممسوح العين، عليها ظَفَرَةٌ غليظة ([14])، مكتوب بين عينيه كافر، يقرؤه كل مؤمنٍ، كاتبٍ وغيرِ كاتب) ([15]).
* وعنه مرفوعاً: (الدجال أعور العين اليسرى، جُفَال الشعر ([16])، معه جنة ونار. فناره جنة، وجنته نار). رواه مسلم ([17]).
* وعن النواس بن سمعان قال: ذكر رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم الدجال فقال: (إن يخرج وأنا فيكم فأنا حجيجه ([18]) دونكم، وإن يخرج ولست فيكم، فامروءٌ حجيج نفسه، والله خليفتي على كل مسلم. إنه شابٌ 
قطط ([19])، عينه طافية، كأني أُشَبِّهه بعبد العزى بن قطن. فمن أدركه منكم فليقرأ عليه فواتح سورة الكهف. فإنها جواركم من فتنته ([20]). إنه 
خارج خلة ([21]) بين الشام والعراق، فعاثَ يميناً وعاث شمالاً ([22]). يا عباد الله: فاثبتوا. قلنا يا رسول الله: وما لبثه في الأرض؟ قال: أربعون 
يوماً؛ يوم كسنة، ويومٌ كشهر، ويوم كجمعة، وسائر أيامه كأيامكم. 
قلنا: يا رسول الله، فذلك اليوم الذي كسنة، أتكفينا فيه صلاة يوم؟ قال: لا. 

اقدروا له قدره ([23]). قلنا: يا رسول لله، وما إسراعه في الأرض؟ قال: كالغيث استدبرته الريح. فيأتي على القوم فيدعوهم، فيؤمنون به، ويستجيبون له ([24]). فيأمر السماء فتمطر، والأرض فتنبت. فتروح عليهم سارحتهم ([25])، أطول ما كانت ذراً ([26])، وأسبَغَه ضروعاً ([27])، وأمده خواصر ([28]). ثم يأتي القوم فيدعوهم ([29])، فيردون عليه قوله، فينصرف عنهم، فيصبحون ممحلين ([30])، ليس بأيديهم شيءٌ من أموالهم. ويمر بالخَرِبَةِ، فيقول لها: أخرجي كنوزك. فتتبعه كنوزها كيعاسيب ([31]) النحل، ثم يدعو رجلاً ممتلئاً شباباً، فيضربه بالسيف، فيقطعه جزلتين ([32])، رمية الغرض ([33])، ثم يدعوه فيقبل، ويتهلل وجهه، يضحك. فبينما هو كذلك إذ بعث الله المسيح ابن مريم، فينزل عند المنارة البيضاء، شرقيَّ دمشق، بين مهرودتين ([34])، واضعاً كفيه على أجنحة ملكين. إذا طأطأ رأسه قَطَر، وإذا رفعه تحدَّر منه مثل جمان ([35]) اللؤلؤ. فلا يحل لكافرٍ يجد من ([36]) ريح نفسه إلا مات. ونفسه ينتهي حيث ينتهي طرفهُ. فيطلبه، حتى يدركه بباب لُدٍّ ([37])، فيقتله. ثم يأتي عيسى إلى قومٍ قد عصمهم الله منه ([38])، فيمسح عن وجوههم، ويحدثهم بدرجاتهم في الجنة). إلى آخر الحديث. رواه 
مسلم ([39]).
* وروى مسلم أيضاً حديث أبي سعيد مرفوعاً في قتل هذا الرجل وإحيائه، وقال في آخره: (ثم يقول له: قم! فيستوي قائماً. فيقول له: أتؤمن بي؟ فيقول: ما ازددت فيك إلا بصيرة. قال: ثم يقول: يا أيها الناس! إنه لا يفعل بعدي بأحدٍ من الناس. قال: فيأخذه الدجال ليذبحه، فيجعلَ ما بين رقبته إلى تَرقُوتهِ نحاساً. فلا يستطيع إليه سبيلاً. قال: فيأخذ بيديه ورجليه، 
فيقذف به. فيحسب الناس أنما ([40]) قذفه إلى النار، وإنما ألقي في الجنة. فقال رسول صلى الله عيه وسلم : هذا أعظم الناس شهادةً عند رب 
العالمين) ([41]).
* وروى مسلم أيضاً عن أم شريك مرفوعاً: (ليفرنَّ الناس من الدجال،
حتى يلحقوا بالجبال ([42]). قالت أم شريك: يا رسول الله! فأين العرب يومئذ؟ قال: هم قليل) ([43]).
* وروى مسلم، أيضاً، عن أنسٍ مرفوعاً: (يتبع الدجال من يهود أصبهان ([44]) سبعون ألفاً عليهم الطيالسة ([45])([46]).
* وفي المتفق عليه من حديث أبي سعيد مرفوعاً: (يأتي الدجال، وهو محرَّمٌ عليه أن يدخل نقاب المدينة، فينزل بعض السباخ ([47]) التي تلي المدينة، فيخرج إليه رجل..) ([48]) وذكر قتله كما سبق.
* وفي المتفق عليه أيضاً عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً: (يأتي المسيح من قبل المشرق، همته المدينة، حتى ينزل دبر أحد، ثم تصرف الملائكة وجهة قِبَل الشام، وهنالك يهلك) ([49]).
* وفي البخاري عن أبي بكرة مرفوعاً: (لا يدخل المدينة رعب المسيح الدجال. ولها يومئذٍ سبعة أبواب، على كل باب ملكان) ([50]). 

وحديث تميم الداري وقصته معروفة ([51]).
* وعن عمرو بن حريث مرفوعاً: (الدجال يخرج من أرضٍ بالمشرق، يقال لها خراسان، يتبعه أقوامٌ وجوههم المجانّ المطرّقة) ([52]) رواه 
الترمذي ([53]).
* وروى أبو داود عن عمران بن حصين مرفوعاً: (من سمع بالدجال فلينأ عنه، فوالله إن الرجل ليأتيه وهو يحسب أنه مؤمن، فيتبعه مما يبعث به من الشبهات) ([54]).
* وفي الصحيحين عن المغيرة بن شعبة قال: ما سأل أحدٌ رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم عن الدجال أكثر مما سألته. وإنه قال لي: ما يضرك. قلت: إنهم يقولون إن معه جبل خبزٍ، ونهر ماء. قال: هو أهون على الله من ذلك) ([55]).
وأحاديث ابن صياد معروفة ([56])، وأحاديث قتل عيسى ابن مريم للدجال كثيرة معروفة.
وأمر النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم أمته في صلاتهم أن يتعوذوا بالله من فتنة المسيح الدجال معروفة.
* وروى مسلم عن نافع بن عتبة مرفوعاً: (تغزون جزيرة العرب فيفتحها الله، ثم فارس فيفتحها الله، ثم تغزون الروم فيفتحها الله، ثم تغزون الدجال، فيفتحه الله) ([57]).


* * * 



الكلام على هذه النصوص في قصة الدجال 

تقتضي تقديم مقدمات([58]) 

* إحداها: أن المسلمين متفقون على تلقي جميع ما جاءت به النصوص الصحيحة من الكتاب والسنة بالتصديق والقبول. وأن جميع ما أخبر به الله ورسوله فهو واقعٌ ماله من دافع. وسواء عرفنا تأويله والمراد به بعينه، أو لم نعرف ذلك. فهذا الأصل المتفق عليه بين علماء المسلمين، لا يتم للعبد إيمان إلا به. بل هو أصل الإيمان ومادته.
* الثانية: أن إخبارات النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم، وأوامره ونواهيه، كلها حقٌ وصدقٌ ونفعٌ للعباد، وللأمة من أولها إلى آخرها. فإخباره بالدجال، وفتنته، والأمر بالتعوذ بالله من فتنته نافعٌ للأمة كلها. فإن التصديق به، وبما قاله الرسول عنه، يزداد به إيمان المؤمن. وإن الالتجاء إلى الله، والتعوذ به من فتنته في الصلاة وخارجها نفعه عظيم. وكل مؤمنٍ لا يستغني عن هذه الاستعاذة، كما لا يستغني عن الاستعاذة بالله من عذاب جهنم، وعذاب القبر، وفتنة المحيا والممات.
* المقدمة الثالثة: أن فتنة المسيح الدجال نوعان:
ـ نوع يراد به الشخص الذي وصفه الرسول صلّى الله عليه وسلّم بالصفات السابقة.
ـ ونوعٌ يراد به جنس الفتنة.
ووجه الحاجة إلى القسم الأول من هذين النوعين: أن نفس الاستعاذة بالله من فتنته عبادة وتضرع والتجاء إلى الله، وذلك خير محض. ثم كون ذلك الشخص مجهولاً زمان مجيئه، كل مؤمن لا يأمن على نفسه إدراك ذلك الزمان. والأمر الذي تحت الإمكان، ويخشى من شره وفتنته، معلوم حاجة العبد إلى توقي فتنته بكل سبب. ومن أكبر الأسباب الالتجاء إلى الله، والتعوذ بالله منه. وأيضاً فهذا الدعاء والخوف من فتنته، لا بد أن يسري في طبقات الأمة ويتوارثوه، ويصير عقيدة راسخة، حتى إذا جاء وتحقق وقوعه، كان عند الأمة، وخصوصاً خواصهم، من العقائد الصحيحة ما يدفع شره، ويقي فتنته، بخلاف ما لو زال خوفه من القلوب، فإنه إذا جاء ذلك الوقت ازدادت به الفتنة، ولم يكن عند المؤمنين من مواد الإيمان ما يبطل فتنته 
وشره.
وأما القسم الثاني: فالحاجة إليه أظهر؛ فإن جنس فتنة المسيح الدجال هو: كل باطلٍ زُوِّق وبُهرج، وحسِّن فيه الباطل، وقبِّح فيه الحق، وأيِّد بالشبه التي تغر ضعفاء العقول، وتخدع غير المتبصرين. وهذا موجودٌ وشائع. بل بحره طامٍ في كل زمانٍ ومكان. فالعبد مضطر غاية الاضطرار إلى ربه في أن يدفع عنه هذه الفتن التي هي من جنس فتنة المسيح الدجال؛ فتن الشبهات والشكوك، وفتن الشهوات المردية.

----------


## محمد المبارك

* المقدمة الرابعة: أن الأمور التي شاهدها الناس أو شاهدوا 
نظيرها، إذا أخبرهم بجنسها ([59]) بين لهم الشارع ما يعرفون، وأرشدهم إلى الأمر الذي يفهمونه. وأما الأمور التي لم يشاهد الناس لها نظيراً، فإن الشارع يضرب لهم فيها الأمثال، ويدخلها في العمومات اللفظية أو المعنوية. فإن أنواع المخترعات الحادثة التي لا يعرف الناس لها نظيراً فيما سبق، قد دلهم الشارع عليها وأخبرهم بها خبراً عمومياً، من دون أن يعين أعيانها وأوصافها الحادثة، لما في ذلك من بيان الحقائق، وهدى الخلائق، فإدخالها في عمومات الكتاب والسنة ليعلم الموفقون أن الله لم يهمل شيئاً، ولم يفرط في الكتاب من شيء. وأما عدم تعيينها بأوصافها الخاصة، فإنه لا يحصل بذلك، في ذلك الوقت، كبير فائدة. بل ربما حصل فيه مضرة على بعض الناس، كما ذكرنا هذا المعنى على قوله تعالى: {{وَمَا جَعَلْنَا الرُّؤْيَا الَّتِي أَرَيْنَاكَ إِلاَّ فِتْنَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَالشَّجَرَةَ الْمَلْعُونَةَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ}} ([60]) في التفسير ([61])، وفي بعض الرسائل التي كتبناها.
قال شيخ الإسلام ([62]) في رسالته «السبعينية» ([63]): (وفتنة الدجال ([64]) لا تختص بالموجودين في زمانه. بل حقيقة فتنته: الباطل المخالف للشريعة، المقرون بالخوارق. فمن أقرَّ بما يخالف الشريعة لخارق، فقد أصابه نوع من هذه الفتنة. وهذا كثير في كل زمانٍ ومكان. لكن هذا المعيّن فتنته 
أعظم الفتن، فإذا عصم الله عبده منها، سواءً أدركه أم لم يدركه، كان معصوماً مما هو دون هذه الفتنة) ([65]). إلى أن قال: (ومعلومٌ أن ما ذكر معه من التعوذ ([66]) من عذاب جهنم والقبر، وفتنة المحيا والممات أُمرَ به كل مصل، إذ هذه الفتن مجرية ([67]) على كل أحد، ولا نجاة إلا بالنجاة منها. فدل على أن فتنة الدجال كذلك. ولو لم تصب فتنته إلا مجرد الذين يدركونه، لم يؤمر بذلك كل الخلق، مع العلم بأن جماهير العباد ([68]) لا يدركونه، ولا يدركه إلا أقل القليل من الناس المأمورين بهذا الدعاء.
وهكذا إنذار الأنبياء ([69]) إياه أممهم حتى أنذر نوح قومه ([70])، يقتضي تخويف عموم فتنته، وإن تأخر وجود شخصه، حتى يقتله المسيح ابن مريم عليه السلام ([71]).
وكثيراً ما وقع في قلبي أن هؤلاء الاتحادية أحق الناس باتباع 
الدجال ([72])([73]). ومع هذا فقد جرت للمسلمين مع أتباعهم من المحن ما هي أشهر المحن الواقعة في الإسلام. ومعلوم أن هذه الفتنة هي نتيجة محنة الدجال. بل هذه النتيجة أقرب إلى محنة الدجال من غيرها.
قلت: وهؤلاء الملحدون العصريون الذين ذكر الشيخ أشباههم، هم أعظم الناس قياماً بفتنته، دعوةً واستجابة.
وفي صفحة (756) من المجلد (28) من المنار ([74]) بعد كلام كثير: (والظاهر من مجموعها، أي أحاديث الدجال ([75])، أنه يظهر في اليهود دجال، بل أكبر دجال عرف في تاريخ الأمم، فيدعي أنه هو المسيح الذي تنتظره اليهود فيفتتن به خلقٌ كثير، لما يظهره من الغرائب والعجائب التي هي أغرب من جميع معجزات الأنبياء، أو مثل أعظمها. وفي آخر مدته يظهر المسيح الذي هو عيسى ابن مريم ([76])، ويكون نزوله في المنارة البيضاء شرقي دمشق، ويلتقي بالمسيح الدجال بباب لدٍ ـ وفي فلسطين بلدٌ يسمى باللدّ ـ فهنالك يقتل المسيح الصادق، عيسى ابن مريم، عدو الله، المسيح الدجال، بعد حربٍ طويلة تكون بين المسلمين واليهود).
وفي المجلد (29) من المنار، صفحة (155)، لمّا ذكر ما تعده اليهود في شأن فلسطين، قال: (لا شك عندنا أن كلاً من اليهود والإنكليز يكيد للآخر ليستعمله في الوصول إلى غرضه المنافي لغرض الآخر ([77]). ولا شك عندنا في أن الفتنة المنتظرة، هي من أعظم فتن الأرض، أو أعظمها على الإطلاق؛ وهي محاولة إعادة ملك اليهود، المعبر عنها بالأحاديث بفتنة المسيح الدجال)([78]).
وقال في المجلد (28) صفحة (20) بعد كلامه على أحاديث 
الدجال، وانتقاده لكثيرٍ من تفاصيلها، قال: (ويدل القدر المشترك 
منها ([79]) على أن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم كُشف له، وتمثل له ظهور دجال في آخر الزمان، يظهر الناس خوارق كثيرة، وغرائب يفتن بها خلق كثير، وأنه من اليهود). إلى أن قال: (ولا يبعد أن يقوم طلاب الملك من اليهود الصهيونيين ([80]) بتدبير فتنة في هذا المعنى، يستعينون عليها بخوارق العلوم والفنون العصرية، كالكهرباء والكيمياء، وغير ذلك).
وكان يقول هذا قبل احتلال اليهود لفلسطين بعدة سنين ([81])، فوقع كما ظن رحمه الله.
وفي صفحة (192) من الجزء السادس من الفتح الرباني، في شرح المسند، قال الشارح ([82]): (ويلوح لي أن اليهود الآن يحشدون إلى بيت المقدس، ليلقوا حتفهم مع رئيسهم الدجال، في هذه الأرض ولو بعد حين، مصداقاً لقول نبينا صلّى الله عليه وسلّم).
أما ما قاله شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ففي غاية الحسن والمطابقة لفتنة الدجال، وأنها نوعان: أحدهما: فتنة الدجال، أي جنسها، وهي الشبهات المزوقة المموهة، التي يفتتن بها الخلق الكثير. ومتى تأملت أحوال البشر، وكيف سرى الإلحاد فيهم بصورة هائلة، وزخرفت له الأقوال، وروج بأساليب متنوعة، ونصر بالقوى المادية، وجرف بتياره وفتنته الخلق الكثير، ولم يسلم من فتنته إلا اليسير ممن عصمهم الله، وحفظهم بالبصيرة النافذة، والبعد عن هذه الفتنة. ويؤيد كلام الشيخ ويقربه من الأحوال الواقعة ما ذكرناه من كلام صاحب المنار ([83])، بقوله: (ولا شك عندنا أن الفتنة المنتظرة من أعظم فتن الأرض أو أعظمها على الإطلاق؛ وهي محاولة إعادة ملك اليهود، المعبر عنها بالأحاديث بفتنة الدجال). وأنهم يستعينون على ذلك بالاعتماد على الإنكليز، الذي هو من أكبر الدجالين ([84])، وبخوارق العلوم والفنون العصرية، والمخترعات الهائلة. ويكون على هذا ذكر النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم لبعض تفاصيل فتنته في الأحاديث السابقة على وجه التقريب والتمثيل. ويدل على ما قاله الحديث السابق، وهو ما رواه مسلم عن نافع بن عتبة عنه صلّى الله عليه وسلّم أنه قال: (تغزون جزيرة العرب فيفتحها الله، ثم تغزون فارس فيفتحها الله، ثم تغزون الروم فيفتحها الله، ثم تغزون الدجال فيفتحه الله) ([85]). فدل هذا الحديث وترتيب الفتوحات المذكورة بحسب قربهم من المسلمين، وأنهم بعد فتح فارس والروم يغزون الدجال فيفتحه الله، أنهم الأمم الذين وراء فارس والروم، من الأمم الفرنجية وتوابعهم ([86])، وكونهم السبب الوحيد 
الذي مهَّد لليهود ملك فلسطين، وساعدوهم بالقوة المادية والسياسية، كما هو معروفٌ لا يخفى على أحد. ولولا ذلك لم يطمع اليهود بتملك شبرٍ من بلاد العرب، تصديقاً لقوله تعالى: {{إِلاَّ بِحَبْلٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَحَبْلٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ}} ([87]). فهؤلاء الناس هم الذين مهدوا لهم الملك، وتداعوا من كل قطرٍ إلى بلاد العرب من فلسطين كما تقدم في الحديث الصحيح أن الدجال يتبعه من يهود أصبهان سبعون ألفاً ([88]). وهذا معناه أنهم يستدعون إلى فلسطين من أقطار الأرض بسبب دعوة الدجال لهم ([89]).
ومن عرف كيف عملت اليهود مع الإنكليز، وتأكد بينهم الوعد المسمى بوعد بلفور ([90])، وكيف حاولوا المحاولات العظيمة، وسخروا الأمم القوية لتمهيد مصالحهم، لم يستبعد أن هذه فتنة الدجال الخاصة، التي هي أكبر فتن الأرض، كما ورد في الحديث السابق الصحيح: (ما بين خلق آدم إلى قيام الساعة أمر أكبر من الدجال) ([91]).
وهل أعظم من فتنة جرف تيارها جمهور الناشئة الحديثة بإلحاده، وصير من يرجى منهم نصرة الإسلام بالقول والفعل من أكبر الأعوان على هدمه وزواله؟! وهم يسعون استجابةً لفتنة الدجال على القضاء عليه. ونرجوا الله أن يلطف، ويدفع عن المؤمنين بحوله وقوته ورحمته، فإنهم لا سبب لهم مادي، ولا قوة حسية، تدافع بها القوات المحتشدة المصممة على القضاء عليه، ولكن سيأتي من لطف الله ما لا يخطر بالبال.
وهل أعظم من فتنة اجتمع العرب وحكوماتهم على مقاومتها، ومدافعتها عن بلادهم، فقاومتهم السياسات، ولعبت بهم الفتن، حتى فرقتهم، وشتتتهم، ومكنت عدوهم من جوف بلادهم، وذهب أهلها مشردين في كل قطرٍ منهم طائفة. وهي في سعيها وجدها الآن لا تزداد إلا قوة، ولا يزداد العرب إلا وهناً وضعفاً مادياً ومعنوياً، دينياً ودنيوياً؟! ([92]).
ولا بـد أن تتوسع سيطرة اليهـود، ولا بد لهـم من التضييق عـلى

جيرانهم من الحكومات العربية ([93])، ولا بد أن يتبين من الشخص منهم الذي هو المسيح الدجال المعيَّن بذاته، وتجري بقية ما ذكره الرسول صلّى الله عليه وسلّم على يده، حتى ينزل عيسى ابن مريم، ويعين الله المسلمين، فيقاتلونهم فيقتلون اليهود، ويقتل عيسى صلّى الله عليه وسلّم مسيحهم الدجال.
ومما يؤيد أن العلوم العصرية المتنوعة هي من خوارق الدجال ما تقدم في حديث النواس بن سمعان (قلنا: يا رسول الله، وما إسراعه في الأرض؟ قال: كغيث استدبرته الريح) ([94]). وهذا بأسباب المخترعات الحديثة من المراكب البرية والهوائية ([95]). وقد قال كثير من أهل العلم في قوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم عن الدجال إنه (مكتوب بين عينيه «كافر» يقرأه كل مؤمن؛ كاتب وغير كاتب) ([96]) إن هذا على جهة التمثيل، وأن معناه أن أمره واضح، لا يخفى على كل مؤمن أنه كافر ([97]). وأن ما معه ومع أتباعه 
من الخوارق لا تدل على صحة قوله، وإنما هي صناعات مادية يشترك فيها البر والفاجر.
ومما يدل على أنها تمويهات، ما تقدم في حديث المغيرة بن شعبة، الثابت في الصحيحين قال: (ما سأل أحد رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم عن الدجال أكثر مما سألته، وإنه قال لي: ما يضرك. قلت: إنهم يقولون: إن معه جبل خبزٍ، ونهر ماء! قال: هو أهون على الله) ([98]). الحديث. فقوله: (هو أهون على الله) أي: من أن يكون لهذه المذكورات حقائق صحيحة تدل على صدقه. وإنما معه أمورٌ ومخترعات موجودة مشتركة.
ولكن فتنته على العرب والمسلمين عظيمة، وتفوقه عليهم بالمخترعات أمرٌ معلوم.
والواقع الآن يشهد بما ذكرنا، وهذه الفتنة الصهيونية لها توابع كثيرة إلى الآن لم تتم، وهم يسعون فيها. فمن قارن بين هذه الفتنة العظيمة، وتوسعها، وضررها، وبين غيرها من الفتن التي جرت على المسلمين، علم أنها أكبر قارعة حلت، وأعظم مصيبة أصابتهم، وأن فتنتها السابقة واللاحقة أعظم الفتن، فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، ولا ملجأ منه إلا إليه.
وفي الحديث السابق: (من سمع بالدجال فلينأ عنه. فوالله إن الرجل ليأتيه فيحسب أنه مؤمن فيتبعه مما يبعث به من الشبهات) ([99]) فكم قد شاهد الناس ممن افتتن في هذه الأوقات بدعايات الإلحاد، ودعوة المستعمرين.
ومما يدل على الحال الواقعة الحديث السابق، في صحيح مسلم، عن أم شريكٍ مرفوعاً: (ليفرن الناس من الدجال، حتى يلحقوا بالجبال. قالت أم شريك: يا رسول الله، فأين العرب يومئذٍ؟ قال: هم قليل) ([100]). ففي هذا الحديث بيان أن الضرر الأكبر سيصيب العرب، وأنه لم يبق منهم إلا القليل. أي: لم يبق من الذين عصموا من فتنته إلا القليل. وأما من افتتن به فتبعه، أو صار من دعاتهم، أو خدرت أعصابه عن المقاومة، أو استسلم لهم، فهم كثير.
وقد قال صلّى الله عليه وسلّم في الحديث الصحيح: (أشد أمتي على الدجال بنو تميم) ([101]). فهذا يدل على أن عرب الجزيرة، الذين جمهورهم بنو تميم، هم أسلم الناس من فتنته، وهم أشد الناس جهاداً له بالحجة والبيان ([102])، وبالسلاح والسنان. فنرجوا الله أن يوفقهم ويؤيدهم بنصره، ويأخذ بأيديهم، إنه جواد كريم.
سنرجئ بقية الكلام إلى أن يتبين لنا ولغيرنا في المستقبل من هذه الفتنة بقية ما ذكره الرسول صلّى الله عليه وسلّم. فإنه أمرٌ واقع، ما له من دافع، وأصوله ومقدماته قد وضحت وبانت لكل أحد له بصيرة. 7 شعبان 1370هـ.
ومن كتاب «الإسلام المفترى عليه» لمحمد الغزالي، صفحة (21): (وها قد مضت أربعة عشر قرناً، ثم عادت إسرائيل مرةً أخرى باسم التوراة، تريد الحكم والسيادة، فهل سمعت أو لمحت في عودة إسرائيل قبساً من فرقان، أو قطرة من حنان، أم هو التمهيد للنسف والطغيان والكبر والعدوان؟ وكذلك قيل لكنائس الغرب: استيقظي. ثم أصغينا للدجالين من ساسة أوربا يبشرون بالدين). إلى آخر عبارته ([103]).


* * *

----------


## محمد المبارك

*الرسالة الثانية**يأجوج ومأجوج*

*

*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**مقدمة التحقيق**إن الحمد لله نحمده، ونستعينه، ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا، ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله. أما بعد:*
*فإن الله تعالى بعث محمداً صلّى الله عليه وسلّم بين يدي الساعة، بشيراً ونذيراً، وداعياً إلى الله بإذنه وسراجاً منيراً، فبلغ الرسالة، وأدى الأمانة، ونصح الأمة، حتى لم يبقِ خيراً إلا دل أمته عليه، ولا شراً إلا حذرها منه. فصلوات ربي وسلامه عليه.*
*ومن جملة الشرور التي حذر أمته منها ما يقع في آخر الزمان من الفتن العظام، والحوادث الجسام، التي تتتابع كعقد انفرط نظامه، فتدع الحليم حيراناً، فوصفها، وكشفها، وبيّنها بياناً شافياً كافياً، لا لغرض الإخبار المجرد، الدال على صدق نبوته فحسب، بل لحصول العصمة والثبات والسلامة. فمن تلك الآيات: خروج يأجوج ومأجوج على الناس، التي يجدها المسلمون واليهود والنصارى في كتبهم. فهي من أشراط الساعة الكبرى، وعلاماتها المعدودة.*
*ولم يزل أهل الإسلام، وعلماؤهم خاصةً، يشتغلون بها بحثاً ودرساً، لعظيم خطرها، وبعد أثرها، فكان أن كتب الشيخ العلامة عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي، رحمه الله، رسالة في حقيقة يأجوج ومأجوج، 
ومعنى خروجهم، والمراد بانفتاح ردم ذي القرنين، وما يتصل 
بذلك، فأحدثت دوياً هائلاً، وجدلاً واسعاً في بلاد نجد، وانقسم الناس حولها ما بين مؤيد معجب، ومنكرٍ منتقد، ولحق الشيخ بسببها نوع أذىً ومحنة، سرعان ما انقلبت نعمة ومنحة، بسبب حسن مقصده، وسلامة نيته، وإن كان شأنه شأن غيره من بني آدم، يصيب ويخطئ، ويسدِد ويقارب، رحمه الله رحمة واسعة.*
*قصة الرسالة:*
*كتب الشيخ هذه الرسالة في شهر ربيع الأول سنة 1359هـ، كما يدل على ذلك خطاب وجهه الشيخ إلى أحد كبار تلامذته، الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد العزيز بن عقيل، حفظه الله، حين كان قاضياً في جازان، مؤرخٌ في 27/ ربيع الأول/ 1359هـ، جاء فيه:*
*(.. ولا استجد لنا من الفوائد شيءٌ ها الأيام غريب، سوى أننا ها اليومين كتبنا رسالة في دلالة الكتاب، والسنة، والعقل، وأقوال المؤرخين، على أن يأجوج ومأجوج هم الأمم الذين ظهروا على الناس في هذه الأزمان، من أصناف الفرنج، والأمريكانيين وغيرهم، وأن المسألة مسألة 
قطعية، وذكرنا عدة وجوه دالة على ذلك، ولما كتبتها أخذها الإخوان 
عندهم)* *(**[1]**[104]**)**.*
*فكان أن تداولتها الأيدي، فسعى بعض الوشاة المغرضين، فشنع عليها، وبالغ، لدى ولاة الأمر والمشايخ في الرياض، فجاءت برقية من الملك عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن آل سعود، رحمه الله، يطلب حضوره إلى الرياض مصطحباً تفسيره، وحصل للناس هم عظيم* *(**[2]**[105]**)**.**، ولكن الله سلم.*
*ويصف الشيخ بنفسه هذه الرحلة في خطابٍ مؤرخ في 10 شعبان 1360هـ، موجه لتلميذه الشيخ عبد الله بن عقيل، حفظه الله، فيقول: (.. ولا بد بلغك سفرنا للرياض، وأسبابه، ونتائجه، وأنه باستدعاءٍ مستعجل من الملك، لنحضر، ونحضر معنا التفسير، لا بد أحد معترض علينا، وفعلاً بادرنا للحضور، وإحضار التفسير، فرآه بعض المشايخ فاستحسنوه، ولم يحصل بحث في مسألةٍ واحدةٍ أصلاً. ولكن المشايخ ـ جزاهم الله خيراً ـ حصل منهم من إكرامنا فوق ما يظن الظان، والملك قال بحضرة الجميع؛ قال: إنه ما بينك وبين المشايخ، من فضل الله، أقل اختلاف، وإنه لم يعترض عليه أحدٌ من الحاضرين، ولا من غيرهم، فأبديت له الشكر، وأني ممنون إذا رأى عليَّ أحدٌ خطأ أن ينبهني، فإني ممنون بذلك من صغار الطلبة، فضلاً عن المشايخ الذين هم أُبْوة* *(**[3]**[106]**)** للعرب.*
*وحصل للناس انزعاج من سفري، وطلب الجماعة* *(**[4]**[107]**)** أنهم يراجعون فيَّ، أو يركبون معي، فمنعتهم، وأخبرتهم أني لا أكره الحضور هناك، وأنه لا بد أن يحصل فيه مصالح، فوقع لله الحمد كما ظننت، وحصل التعارف التام مع المشايخ، وأقمنا في الرياض ستة أيام، ثم رجعنا بصحبة الملك إلى الوطن، مسرورين راجين المولى أن يتم نعمه على الجميع، وأن يحسن العواقب لنا ولكم في الدنيا والآخرة.*
*أخبرتك بحاصل ذلك، خوفاً أن يصوَّر على غير صورته)* *(**[5]**[108]**)**.*
*تلك رواية الشيخ، رحمه الله، رواها باختصار. وقد بسطها أحد 
كبار تلامذته وأصحابه، وهو الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد العوهلي، 
رحمه الله، في رسالة بعث بها إلى زميله في الطلب، الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد العزيز العقيل، حفظه الله، نقتطف منها ما يتعلق بالمقام، مع إبهام أسماء من سعى في هذه الوشاية، غفر الله لهم، وتجاوز عنهم:*
*(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم... من الطايف في 25 شعبان 1360هـ إلى فرسان.*
*حضرة الأفخم الأخ المكرم عبد الله بن عبد العزيز العقيل المحترم.*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. دمتم في خير وسرور...*
*أخبارنا خير وسرور. حدث في الشهر الماضي ما كدر الخواطر، ولكن، الحمد لله، العاقبة حميدة. وذلك أن بعض المغرورين من الجماعة قد انتقدوا على الشيخ عبد الرحمن، والمشتهر منهم ثلاثة (...) وقد بلغ بهم الأمر إلى أن كتبوا إلى (...) يعترضون على الشيخ عبد الرحمن في بعض فتاويه، ويعترضون على تفسيره، وعلى كلامه في يأجوج ومأجوج. وأرسلوا إلى (...) رسالة الشيخ في يأجوج ومأجوج. هذا وهم لم يبحثوا مع الشيخ في شيء أصلاً. ولم يزل الكلام يزيد حتى قدحوا في تفسيره، وأنه مخالف لمذهب السلف، حسبهم الله. ثم إن (...) كتب للمشايخ في الرياض، وجاء برقية لابن فيصل من الملك يطلب حضور الشيخ للرياض، وأنه يجيب تفسيره معه. وقد انزعج الجماعة كلهم من استلحاق الشيخ، وكذلك الأمير، واجتمعوا، وطلبوا أنهم يراجعون الملك، أو أنه يروح كبار الجماعة للرياض مع الشيخ، أو، أو، أو إلخ، ثم عرضوا ذلك على الشيخ، فلم يزل يسكنهم، ويقنعهم، ربنا يمتع فيه، وهو منشرح صدره، مطمئن. ومن جملة ما قال للجماعة: لو خيّرني الملك، لاخترت القدوم على الرياض، فعسى أن أستفيد وأفيد، والقصد اتباع الحق. فإن كان الحق معي فالحمد لله، وإن كنت مخطئاً رجعت، والحمد لله.*
*أما الذين انتقدوا على الشيخ فقد سقط في أيديهم، ورأوا أنهم قد ضلوا، وندموا لما رأوا من مقت الناس لهم، وصاروا عند الناس مبغوضين جداً.*
*وقد قدم الشيخ إلى الرياض، ومنع الجماعة أن يروح معه أحد منهم، ولم يقدم معه إلا ابنه أحمد، وعلي الشيوخ، وصالح العلي السليم... سافروا بسيارة الأمير. ومن حسن حظي أن صادف أني في تلك الأيام في الرياض، قادم إليه لقضاء لازم. وقد اجتمعت بالشيخ وحصل لي الأنس والسرور به، وبما حصل له من الإكرام والعز في الرياض، عند الملك، والمشايخ. لما وصل الرياض سلم على الملك، وأكرموه المشايخ كلهم، وعزموه كلهم، واطلعوا على مكارم أخلاقه.*
*وفي يوم الخميس حضر المشايخ على العادة عند الملك، وبعد حضورهم طلب الشيخ من بيته، لأنهم نزلوه في بيت، وحضر عند الملك والمشايخ، ثم قال له الملك: هذولا* *(**[6]**[109]**)** إخوانك المشايخ، تراهم والله ما قالوا فيك ولا كلمة، وإنهم والله يمدحونك، وأفعالك جميعها جايزة لنا* *(**[7]**[110]**)**. وردد قوله: إن المشايخ ما قالوا فيك ولا كلمة، لا الحاضر منهم ولا الغايب، وأنهم يثنون عليك، ويحبونك، إلى أن قال: فقط، اتركوا البحث في يأجوج ومأجوج، لأنه فيه تشويش على الناس بلا فايدة. قال الشيخ: إني دعيت له* *(**[8]**[111]**)**، وقلت: لا بأس. أنا قلت: هذا اجتهاد مني ولا ظنيت أن يحصل فيه تشويش. والآن نترك البحث فيه، ولا هي مسألة حلال أو حرام، والأمر خفيف. قال الملك: إننا مشغولين بالسفر للقصيم، ولا اجتمعنا فيك، فأنت إن شاء الله خوي* *(**[9]**[112]**)** لنا بكرى بعد صلاة الجمعة، نمشي لأجل نجتمع فيك بالبر.*
*ولما صلينا الجمعة، مشى الشيخ مع الشيوخ مكرم غاية الإكرام، حتى إن الملك أكد على خوياه أن سيارة الشيخ تكون خلف سيارة الملك، ولا يتقدمها ولا سيارة. ورجع إلى الوطن مسروراً، والجماعة مسرورين من سروره، متع الله بحياته....).*
*وهاتان الروايتان؛ من صاحب الشأن، ومن شاهد حال من خاصة الشيخ، تنفيان ما يضادهما من تقولات العامة، أو نقولات عن مجاهيل، خاض بها بعض الناس.*
*وهكذا كانت هذه الحادثة سبباً لعلو نجم الشيخ، ورفعة منزلته، ومزيد معرفته، من لدن أولي الأمر من الولاة والعلماء، وتكريمه. وقد قيل:*
*وإذا أراد الله نشر فضيلةٍ*
*طويت أتاح لها لسان حسود*
*لولا اشتعال النار فيما جاورت*
*ما كان يعرف طيب عرف العود*
*على أن الشيخ، رحمه الله، لم يضمِّن تفسيره الموسوم بـ«تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان» رسالته في يأجوج ومأجوج، ولا شيئاً مما استنكره مخالفوه، وبقيت الرسالة محفوظة منذ ذلك الحين في أيدي نفرٍ قليلٍ من الناس، ولا يعلم أن الشيخ، رحمه الله، رجع عن شيءٍ مما جاء فيها، ولكنه لم يطبعها في حياته، كما صنع في معظم كتبه، رغم أنه كان بين تأليفها ووفاته سبع عشرة سنة تقريباً، فلعله رأى أن ذلك مقتضى المصلحة ذلك الوقت.*
*وظلت الرسالة وتداعياتها معلماً بارزاً في سيرة الشيخ، فلا يكاد يُذكر حتى يُثنّى بذكر تلك الواقعة، ولا يكاد يذكر ردم ذي القرنين، أو خروج يأجوج ومأجوج، إلا وتجري الإشارة إلى هذه الرسالة.*
*
*
*ملخص كلام الشيخ في يأجوج ومأجوج:*
*أولاً: حقيقتهم وأصلهم:*
*ـ أن يأجوج ومأجوج أمتان من بني آدم، من نسل يافث بن نوح، وليسوا عالماً غيبياً كالملائكة والجن.*
*ـ أنهم من جنس الترك، جيرانهم، وأبناء عمومتهم، مشابهون لهم في الخلقة، وما يوجد من الآثار الدالة على مخالفتهم لصفات الآدميين فكذب مناقض للأدلة الصحيحة.*
*ثانياً: بلادهم:*
*ـ مساكنهم الأصلية في شمالي آسيا، وتحديداً: منغوليا، وشرقي تركستان، منحازين فيها، لم يتمكنوا من الخروج بسبب ردم ذي القرنين مدداً طويلة.*
*ثالثاً: خروجهم وانفتاحهم:*
*ـ أن ابتداء خروجهم وقع في وقت النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم، وبخبره: «فتح اليوم من ردم يأجوج ومأجوج مثل هذه» وحلق الإبهام والسبابة. ثم لم يزل ذلك الفتح يزداد، حتى زال الردم واندك.*
*ـ أن المخترعات الحديثة، والصناعات الراقية، مكنتهم من تجاوز الحواجز الطبيعية الأخرى، فانفتحوا على الناس من كل مكان، فبرزوا من فوق رؤوس الجبال، ونفذوا من فوق متون البحار، وصعدوا في جو السماء، وصاروا «من كل حدبٍ ينسلون»، ولم يعودوا محصورين خلف الردم لا يطلع عليهم أحد.*
*ـ أن انفتاح يأجوج ومأجوج، وخروجهم الابتدائي قد وقع، وحصل منهم الإفساد في الأرض على الناس عموماً، وعلى المسلمين والعرب خصوصاً، كفتنة التتار، في المشرق، وغزوات المجار في بلاد أوربه.*
*ـ أن خروجهم في آخر الزمان، الموصوف في حديث النواس بن سمعان، بعد فتنة المسيح الدجال لا يدل على أنهم لم يخرجوا قبل ذلك، إذ المراد بالخروج التحول من محل إلى محلٍ آخر، وليس ابتداء الخروج.*
*رابعاً: من هم يأجوج ومأجوج الآن:*
*ـ أن هذه الأمة اندفعت من مساكنها الأصلية في منغوليا وتركستان، وتفرعت عنها: التتر، والصين، واليابان، والروس، واكتسحت الشعوب الأوربية، وامتزجت بهم. فهم هذه الأمم، وإن صارت لهم أسماء مخصوصة، ومن وراءهم من الأمم، كأمريكا، حكمها حكمهم.*
*ـ أن الأولى أن يكون لفظ «يأجوج ومأجوج» المشتق من الأجيج والسرعة، اسم جنس، يشملهم، ويشمل غيرهم ممن تنطبق عليه صفاتهم؛ من كثرة الشر والكفر، ولا يقتصر على طائفة مخصوصة.*
*تحليل:*
*قرر الشيخ، رحمه الله، آراءه هذه في يأجوج ومأجوج بثقة بالغة، وجزم أكيد، لا تردد فيه، كقوله أن صفاتهم: (ظهرت، واتضحت، فوصلت إلى درجة اليقين)، وقوله: (لا يشك ولا يستريب أنهم هؤلاء الأمم، أو بعضهم)، وقوله: (إذا جمعت ذلك كله، علمت علماً يقينياً، لا شك فيه، ولا ريب، أنها واقعة على تلك الأمم، وأنهم المرادون بها). وقوله: (من نظر إلى أدلتها الشرعية والعقلية لم يرتب) أي في كونها (تنطبق عليهم غاية الانطباق) يعني الأمم المعروفة من الروس، والصين، وأمريكا، والإفرنج، ومن تبعهم، كما تكرر في رسالته. بل قد بلغ به الحماس لفكرته، رحمه الله، لمَّا أن شعر* *أن حديث النواس بن سمعان، رضي الله عنه، حجة للمعارض أن جنح إلى التأويل، معرِّضاً بأن الحديث قد يكون غير محفوظ! مع كونه في صحيح مسلم.*
*ولا ريب أن الشيخ، رحمه الله، وُفق توفيقاً بالغاً في الكلام على حقيقة هؤلاء القوم وأصلهم، ومحق الخرافات التي نسجتها عناكب الخيال، والآثار الموضوعة حولهم، في حججٍ قوية مقنعة، وتلك قضية وافقه فيها أهل التحقيق من المتقدمين والمتأخرين.*
*وأحسب أن الشيخ وفق أيضاً في تبديد الاعتقاد بأن هاتين الأمتين محصورتان خلف السد، لا يطلع عليها أحد، ولا تتصلان ببقية المعمورة، وأن هذا الاعتقاد ليس بلازم كلام الله، ولا كلام رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم، وأيَّد ذلك بالدلائل الجغرافية والعقلية المقنعة، التي تكشف عن واسع ثقافته، واطلاعه على كلام أهل الهيئة، والسير، المتقدمين والمتأخرين.*
*وهذا القدر، قد أنكره بعض معاصريه، ممن قطع بأن مقتضى القرآن أن يأجوج ومأجوج لا يزالون محصورين خلف سدٍ من حديد، في مكانٍ ما من الأرض، وشنّع على الشيخ رأيه، مستدلاً بقوله تعالى:* *{{فَمَا اسْطَاعُوا أَنْ يَظْهَرُوهُ وَمَا اسْتَطَاعُوا لَهُ نَقْبًا *قَالَ هَذَا رَحْمَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّي فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ رَبِّي جَعَلَهُ دَكَّاءَ وَكَانَ وَعْدُ رَبِّي حَقًّا *وَتَرَكْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَمُوجُ فِي بَعْضٍ وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَجَمَعْنَاهُمْ جَمْعًا *}}**(**[10]**[113]**)**. فاندكاك الردم، وخروج من وراءه على الناس، متصل بقيام الساعة، وليس أمراً قد قضي، كما ذهب إليه الشيخ، رحمه الله.*
*واستدل المخالف أيضاً، بما رواه الإمام أحمد، والترمذي، وابن ماجه، وغيرهم، عن أبي هريرة، رضي الله عنه، مرفوعاً: (إن يأجوج ومأجوج يحفرون كل يوم، حتى إذا كادوا يرون شعاع الشمس، قال الذي عليهم: ارجعوا، فسنحفره غداً! فيعيده الله أشد ما كان، حتى إذا بلغت مدتهم، وأراد الله أن يبعثهم على الناس، حفروا، حتى إذا كادوا يرون شعاع الشمس، قال الذي عليهم: ارجعوا، فستحفرونه غداً، إن شاء الله تعالى، واستثنوا، فيعودون إليه، وهو كهيئته حتى تركوه، فيحفرونه، ويخرجون على الناس)* *.*
*وقد أورد الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله، هذا الحديث في تفسير سورة الكهف، وعقب عليه بالقول: (وهذا إسناد قوي، ولكن في رفعه نكارة؛ لأن ظاهر الآية يقتضي أنهم لم يتمكنوا من ارتقائه، ولا من نقبه، لإحكام بنائه، وصلابته، وشدته... ولعل أبا هريرة تلقاه من كعب الأحبار، فإنه كثيراً ما كان يجالسه، ويحدثه، فحدث به أبو هريرة، فتوهم بعض الرواة عنه أنه مرفوع، فرفعه، والله أعلم).*
*ويمكن القول، أن يأجوج ومأجوج الآن أمتان معلومتان، محسوستان، باقيتان في مساكنهما الأصلية، حتى إذا شاء الله انفتاحهما المذكور في آخر الزمان، جعل الله اندكاك ذلك الردم التاريخي إيذاناً بخروجهم، وإن لم يكن مانعاً لهم الآن من الاتصال بالناس، والله أعلم.*
*ومع أن الشيخ رحمه الله، يرى أن الردم قد اندك فعلاً، وأن فتح يأجوج ومأجوج قد ابتدأ حقاً، منذ قول النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم، «فتح اليوم من ردم يأجوج ومأجوج مثل هذه» وحلق بين الإبهام والتي تليها* *(**[11]**[114]**)** إلا إنه يعد ذلك خروجاً ابتدائياً، لا ينافي الخروج النهائي الكبير في آخر الزمان. وبين هذين الطرفين سلسلة متصلة من حلقات الإفساد في الأرض، انطلقت من مواطن يأجوج ومأجوج في أواسط وشمالي آسيا، كان منها اكتساح المغول للممالك الإسلامية، وغير الإسلامية، وغزوات المجار في أوربا، وغيرها، حتى تختتم بخروجهم النهائي بعد قتل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام للمسيح الدجال، ثم يكون فناؤهم* *(**[12]**[115]**)*
*وهذا التقرير، متوجه معقول، والخطب فيه سهل.*
*ولم يكن الشيخ، رحمه الله، بدعاً من العلماء في تقريره، فقد سُبِقَ إليه، وتبع فيه. فممن سبقه إلى ذلك الفقيه المحدث محمد أنور الكشميري المتوفى سنة 1352هـ، رحمه الله، فقد قال في شرحه لصحيح البخاري: (إن سد ذي القرنين قد اندك اليوم، وليس في القرآن وعدٌ ببقائه إلى يوم خروج يأجوج ومأجوج، ولا خبر بكونه مانعاً من خروجهم، ولكنه من تبادر الأوهام فقط، فإنه قال:* *{{وَتَرَكْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَمُوجُ فِي بَعْضٍ}}**،* *{{حَتَّى إِذَا فُتِحَتْ يَأْجُوجُ وَمَأْجُوجُ}}** إلخ، فلهم خروج مرة بعد مرة، وقد خرجوا قبل ذلك أيضاً، وأفسدوا في الأرض بما يستعاذ منه. نعم يكون لهم الخروج الموعود في آخر الزمان، وذلك أشدها، وليس في القرآن أن هذا الخروج يكون عقيب الاندكاك متصلاً، بل فيه وعدٌ باندكاكه فقط، فقد اندك كما وعد. أما أن خروجهم موعود بعد اندكاكه بدون فصل، فلا حرف فيه)* *(**[13]**[116]**)**.*
*وقال في موضع آخر: (ولم يذكر في القرآن لفظ الخروج من هذا السد فقط، هاهنا، ولما ذكر في «الأنبياء»:* *{{حَتَّى إِذَا فُتِحَتْ يَأْجُوجُ وَمَأْجُوجُ}}** ولم يذكر السد، والردم، فكان الخروج لعمومهم)* *(**[14]**[117]**)**.*
*وتبقى المسألة الأخيرة، وهي تحديد هوية يأجوج ومأجوج الآن! فأحسب أن الشيخ رحمه الله، قد توسع فيها توسعاً زائداً، إلى الحد الذي يُفقد هاتين الأمتين كينونتهما المميزة، واستقلالهما العِرقي والجغرافي، الذي دلت عليه النصوص، ويجعل اسمهما (اسم جنس) مشاعاً بين جميع الأمم والأعراق، استناداً إلى اندماج الشعوب التركية الطورانية بمختلف شعوب الأرض، حتى أفضى به الأمر إلى حسبان معظم أمم الأرض من يأجوج ومأجوج. وهذا غير مُسَلَّم. فالأمم والشعوب معروفة بأسمائها وأعراقها من عهد النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم إلى أن تقوم الساعة. ولم تزل تقع بين الأمم والشعوب غزوات وامتزاجات دون أن تلغي خصوصيتها، أو تسلبها أصلها. ومن شواهد ذلك قوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم «تقوم الساعة والروم أكثر الناس»* *(**[15]**[118]**)**.*
*ولا شك أن هذا القول، والجزم به، أثار استنكاراً للرسالة، مع ما تضمنته من جوانب مشرقة مفيدة، أدت إلى ما ذُكر آنفاً من استدعاء الشيخ، رحمه الله، وانكفافه عن تقريرها.*
*وممن تابع الشيخ، رحمه الله، في جميع قوله في يأجوج ومأجوج، الشيخ عبد العزيز بن خلف بن عبد الله آل خلف، رئيس محكمة الجوف الشرعية، المتوفى سنة 1408هـ، رحمه الله، في كتابه: «دليل المستفيد على كل مستحدث جديد»، حتى قال في فقه حديث بعث النار، من كل ألفٍ تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعون: (.. وهو ينص على الذين يستحقون النار من البشر من بعثته صلّى الله عليه وسلّم إلى أن تفنى الدنيا، ينحصرون في هذا العدد الذي ذكره صلّى الله عليه وسلّم. وهم بنص الرسول يسمون «يأجوج ومأجوج»، لأنهم مجموع بعث النار من بعثته إلى أن تفنى الدنيا، ولم يشر إلى أن أحداً يستحق النار غيرهم من البشر، فهو دليل صريح على أن يأجوج ومأجوج هم السواد الأعظم في الناس اليوم.*
*فيتوجه أن اسم يأجوج ومأجوج هو صفة من صفات الكفر بالله. ويمكن أن يقال: هو اسم لمن كان دهري جاحد (كذا) لأنهم أغلب البشر في هذا الزمان وما بعده...*
*ومنها أن من كفر بالله، ولو كان عربياً، فإنه في عداد يأجوج ومأجوج حكماً، وهم الذين استحقوا النار منهم، وأنه لا يشمل هذا الاسم من كان من المسلمين في بلاد أولئك، كما في عموم آسيا، وأوربا، وأفريقيا، وأمريكا، وفي كل مكانٍ من الدنيا)* *(**[16]**[119]**)**.*
*وممن وافق الشيخ، رحمه الله، من المعاصرين، إلا في مسألة التوسع في هويتهم، الشيخ حاكم بن عبيسان المطيري، وفقه الله، في بحثيه: (أثر فيه نظر) و(نظر بعد نظر).*
*ولا أعلم أحداً من المعاصرين ألف في الرد على رسالة الشيخ، ابتداءً، سوى أن الشيخ العلامة حمود بن عبد الله التويجري، رحمه الله، لما رد على الشيخ عبد الله بن زيد بن محمود، رحمه الله، في إنكاره عقيدة المهدي المنتظر، بكتاب حافل أسماه: «الاحتجاج بالأثر على من أنكر المهدي المنتظر». عرَّج في آخرها على استشهاد ابن محمود بأجزاء من رسالة الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي في يأجوج ومأجوج، ورد عليها رداً علمياً مفصلاً، شابه نوع غلظةٍ في العبارة، ولفحٌ من وهج حميته وغيرته الدينية، التي أثارها ابن محمود* *(**[17]**[120]**)**، عفا الله عن الجميع، وغفر لهم، بمنّه وكرمه.*
*مراحل كتابة الرسالة:**كتب الشيخ هذه المسألة ثلاث مرات، بخطه، في سنة واحدة 1359هـ، وجميعها موجود محفوظ. ويظهر لي ـ والله أعلم ـ أن الكتابة تمت على ثلاث مراحل:*
*أولاً: الرسالة المختصرة: ضمنها الشيخ رأيه مجملاً، دون تبويب، أو تفصيل، أو نقول. ولعلها النسخة التي حُملت إلى الرياض، وتلقاها المشايخ. وهي التي اعتمد عليها ابن محمود في استشهاداته، وقد ضمنها الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن المسند، حفظه الله، كتابه المعنون؛ «الصين ويأجوج ومأجوج. عالم مجهول»* *(**[18]**[121]**)**. ونقلها بكاملها.*
*ثانياً: الرسالة المتوسطة: أعاد كتابة رأيه مبسوطاً، قدم له بمثال، وثنى بآخر هو يأجوج ومأجوج، ورتب له عشرة أدلة في إثبات ما ذهب إليه. إلا أنها خلت من النقول عن المعاصرين وغيرهم.*
*ثالثاً: الرسالة التامة، وهي التي بين أيدينا، وقد حبرها الشيخ تحبيراً، وألحق بها جملة من النقول من كلام أهل العصر المعتبرين ما يؤيد فكرته، ورفع من مستهلها المثال الأول، اقتصاراً على أمر يأجوج ومأجوج فقط* *(**[19]**[122]**)**. وقد اعتمدناها هاهنا لكمالها، وتضمنها ما سبق، وزيادة، يدرك هذا من قارن بين ألفاظ الرسائل الثلاث. والله أعلم.*
*عملي في التحقيق:*
*رأيت أن تأتي هذه الرسالة في يأجوج ومأجوج، بعد الرسالة السابقة المتعلقة بفتنة الدجال، مراعاةً للترتيب الزمني لأشراط الساعة، وقد اكتفيت بما جاء في مقدمة الرسالة السابقة من التعريف بالشيخ، رحمه الله، وكشف بعض جوانب شخصيته الفذة، عن إعادته هنا.*
*وقد قمت هاهنا بما يلي:*
*1 ـ العناية بتحرير النص، وإعادة نسخه، والاستعانة فيما أشكل بالمقارنة مع النسختين: المختصرة، والمتوسطة، في تهجي بعض الكلمات الغامضة، وسؤال الأستاذ الأديب عبد الله بن سليمان السلمان، كاتب الشيخ، حفظه الله، في بعض ما أشكل.*
*2 ـ توثيق النقول من مصادرها الأصلية، وإصلاح ما وقع من غلط، ورد السقط، وتمييز الإدراج من كلام الشيخ التوضيحي لبعض المنقول.*
*3 ـ عزو الآيات القرآنية، والأحاديث النبوية إلى مصادرها الأصلية.*
*4 ـ التعليق في الحاشية لما يتطلبه التحقيق من شرح الغريب، وبيان المبهم، والتعريف بالأعلام والمواضع، والاستدراك، وإضافة بعض ما تضمنته النسخة المتوسطة.*
*5 ـ وضع هذه المقدمة التعريفية بالرسالة، وتحليل ما جاء فيها، بغرض الوصول إلى الحق ورفع الالتباس في مسألةٍ عقدية مهمة، لم تزل، ولا تزال، حديث أهل الإسلام، الذين يؤمنون بالغيب، وهم من الساعة مشفقون.*
*ولا يفوتني أن أشكر فضيلة الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد الغنيمان، حفظه الله، الذي أمدني ببعض المراجع، وتفضل بقراءة الرسالتين، وإبداء بعض الملاحظات، جزاه الله خيراً، وأجزل مثوبته.*
*هذا وأسأل الله تعالى بمنه وكرمه أن يغفر للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي على نصحه لأمة محمد صلّى الله عليه وسلّم وحدبه عليها، وأن يجمعنا به، ووالدينا، ومشايخنا، مع الذين أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين، وحسن أولئك رفيقاً، وأن يعصمنا من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن، وصلى الله وسلم على عبده ونبيه محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.*
*كتبه د. أحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن عثمان القاضي*
*عنيزة. في 23/3/1423هـ*
*ص.ب (246) الرمز البريدي (81888)*
*E.mail: qadisa@yahoo.com*


*صورة الصفحة الأولى من مخطوطة (يأجوج ومأجوج) التامة*
*
*
*صورة الصفحة الأخيرة من مخطوطة (يأجوج ومأجوج) التامة*
*
*
*صورة الصفحة الأولى من مخطوطة (يأجوج ومأجوج) المتوسطة*
*
*
*صورة الصفحة الأخيرة من مخطوطة (يأجوج ومأجوج) المتوسطة*
*
*
*صورة الصفحة الأولى من مخطوطة (يأجوج ومأجوج) المختصرة*
*
*
*صورة الصفحة الأخيرة من مخطوطة (يأجوج ومأجوج) المختصرة*
*
*

*[1]**[104]**- الأجوبة النافعة عن المسائل الواقعة، الرسالة الرابعة ص50 عناية وتحقيق، هيثم بن جواد 
الحداد.*

*[2]**[105]**- انظر: روضة الناظرين عن مآثر علماء نجد وحوادث السنين. للشيخ العم محمد بن عثمان القاضي 1/222.*

*[3]**[106]**- مراده رحمه الله: آباء. وهي عامية، وأقرب لفظٍ فصيح في معناها، أُبُوَّة أي (الآباء مثل العمومة والخؤولة) لسان العرب 1/58.*

*[4]**[107]**- مراده رحمه الله: إن وجهاء أهل بلده، عنيزة، استأذنوه في السعي والشفاعة لدى الملك في إعفائه من السفر.*

*[5]**[108]**- الأجوبة النافعة عن المسائل الواقعة. الرسالة الثالثة عشرة. ص98، 99*

*[6]**[109]**- . هذولا بلهجة أهل نجد أي: هؤلاء.*

*[7]**[110]**- أي أنها محل رضانا وإعجابنا.*

*[8]**[111]**- المراد: دعوت الله له.*

*[9]**[112]**- خَوِيّ، وتجمع على خُوَيا بلهجة أهل نجد أي: مرافق وصاحب.*

*[10]**[113]**- سورة الكهف: الآيات 97 ـ 99.*

*[11]**[114]**-متفق عليه،صحيح البخاري (3347،7136)،وصحيح مسلم(2990)0*

*[12]**[115]**- تتبع د. الشفيع الماحي أحمد، مراحل خروج يأجوج ومأجوج عبر التاريخ فحصرها في سبع خروجات، سوى الخروج الأخير قرب الساعة، منطلقين من مواطنهم في «منغوليا»، وإن تنوعت أسماؤهم في كل مرة. فقال:*
*(عرفت سلالة يأجوج ومأجوج لدى خروجهم على إخوانهم وأبناء عمومتهم بأسماء متعددة:*
*ـ فعرفوا عند الآشوريين في القرن السادس قبل الميلاد باسم «السيكيثيون»* *Scythians** .*
*ـ وسماهم الصينيون في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد باسم «هسيونغ ـ نو»* *Hsiun-nu** .*
*ـ وسماهم الأوربيون في القرن الرابع الميلادي باسم «الهون»* *Hun** .*
*ـ واحتفظ لهم القرآن الكريم عند نزوله وحياً خاتماً للبشرية جمعاء في القرن السابع الميلادي باسم «يأجوج ومأجوج».*
*ـ وعرفوا عند المسلمين والصينيين والأوربيين في القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي باسم «المغول» و«التتار»). يأجوج مأجوج، فتنة الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل ص5.*

*[13]**[116]**- فيض الباري على صحيح البخاري 4/23.*

*[14]**[117]**- المرجع السابق 4/26.*

*[15]**[118]**- صحيح مسلم (2898).*

*[16]**[119]**- دليل المستفيد على كل مستحدث جديد. ص146 ـ 147.*


*[17]**[120]**-انظر :الاحتجاج بالأثر على من أنكر المهدي المنتظر.ص316_359.* 

*[18]**[121]**- من إصدارات نادي القصيم الأدبي ببريدة. الطبعة لأولى عام 1410هـ.*

*[19]**[122]**- طبعت هذه الرسالة طباعةً مستعجلةً خالية من التحقيق، سنة 1418هـ، ووقع فيها بعض التصرف والأخطاء.*

----------


## محمد المبارك

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**الحمد لله رب العالمين. وصلى الله وسلم على محمدٍ وعلى آله وصحبه والتابعين لهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين. أما بعد:*
*فإنه يجب على كل مسلم أن يعتقد ويصدق بكل ما أخبر الله به ورسوله؛ سواء كان الخبر عن الله وأسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله، أو عن مخلوقاته الماضية والحاضرة والمستقبلة، هذا على وجه العموم والإجمال فرضٌ واجب على كل مسلم، لا يتم الإيمان إلا به، فيصدق الله ورسوله في كل أخبارهما. ثم كلما جاءه عن الله، وعن رسوله خبر تفصيلي في ذلك، وجب عليه الإيمان التفصيلي بذلك الخبر المعين؛ الإيمان بلفظ النص، والإيمان بمعناه. هذا أصلٌ مجمع عليه بين جميع المسلمين.*
*وقد يخبر الشارع عن أمور مستقبلة، فإذا وقعت كما أخبر كان ذلك زيادة إيمان في حق من عرفها، وعرف تأويلها* *(**[1]**[123]**)**، ومطابقتها لخبر الله ورسوله، وكان آية وبرهاناً على صدق الرسول صلّى الله عليه وسلّم.*
*وقد يشكل على بعض المؤمنين بعض الأخبار، إذا وقعت، 


*
*
*
*وتطبيقها على الواقع. فعلى من أشكل عليه الأمر فيها أن يتوقف في الأمر الذي وقع؛ هل هو المراد بخبر الله وخبر رسوله؟ وهل هو ذلك الموصوف أم لا؟ فمن انتهى إلى ما سمع، وتوقف عما لا يعلم، فقد أحسن في ذلك وسلم، ومن تسرع بالجزم بالنفي أو الإثبات، من غير برهانٍ ولا دليلٍ يجب المصير إليه، فهذا من القول بلا علم، وقد علم ما يترتب على ذلك من الوعيد* *(**[2]**[124]**)**.*
*فالمتعين على كل مؤمن أن يقول بما يعلم، وما تدل عليه الأدلة الشرعية، وأن يتوقف عما لا يعلم نفياً وإثباتاً. ولهذا أمثلة كثيرة* *(**[3]**[125]**)**، منها:*

*ما ورد في الكتاب والسنة من الخبر عن يأجوج ومأجوج، وما هم عليه من الصفات التي وصفها الله ورسوله، فظهرت، واتضحت، فوصلت إلى درجة اليقين، حين تطبق عليها الأدلة الشرعية، والبراهين اليقينية، والعلم بالواقع. ويوجد كثير من المؤمنين يتوهمون، ويظنون، ويعتقدون أن يأجوج ومأجوج، أنهم إلى الآن لم يظهروا، ولم يعثر عليهم أحد، ولم يبرزوا إلى الناس، وأنهم وراء السد والردم الذي بناه ذو القرنين، وأنهم أمم عظيمة، أضعاف أضعاف الموجودين الآن في الأرض من الآدميين، في جميع جهات الأرض، وفي كل قاراتها الست المعروفة، وفي جزائرها 
التابعة لهذه القارات. فكل هؤلاء المذكورين عند هؤلاء الناس 
أقل بكثيرٍ كثير، بما لا نسبة له إلى يأجوج ومأجوج، الذين هم الآن موجودون في الأرض.*
*وهذا الظن غلطٌ محض، وسببه عدم فهم ما جاء به الكتاب والسنة على وجهه في هذه المسألة، وعدم العلم بالواقع، وعدم العلم بأحوال الأرض وسكانها، مع ورود أحاديث لا خطام لها ولا زمام في صفاتهم* *(**[4]**[126]**)**. فتولد من ذلك كله إنكار خروجهم، وأن يأجوج ومأجوج غير الأمم الموجودين في أقطار الأرض، المعروفين، من الروس، والصين، واليابان، وأمريكا، وغير سكان آسيا، وسكان أفريقية، وسكان أوربا، وسكان أمريكا الجنوبية، وأمريكا الشمالية، وغير سكان أستراليا، وتوابع هؤلاء. فيأجوج ومأجوج عند هؤلاء أممٌ غير هؤلاء! وهم في الأرض! وهم أكثر من المذكورين أضعافاً مضاعفة! وأنهم إلى الآن لم يوقف لهم على خبر!*
*وأمّا من تدبر أوصافهم في الكتاب، والسنة الصحيحة الصريحة، وطبقه على الواقع، فإنه لا يشك، ولا يستريب، أنهم هؤلاء الأمم أو بعضهم. وأن ظهورهم على الوصف الذي وصفوا به في الكتاب والسنة من أعظم الآيات والأدلة على صدق ما جاء به محمد صلّى الله عليه وسلّم. وأن الأوصاف المذكورة في الكتاب والسنة الصحيحة منطبقة عليهم أشد الانطباق.*
*وسنذكر، إن شاء الله، من أدلة الكتاب، والسنة، وكلام المؤرخين الأولين، والآخرين، والمفسرين، ومن الأمور الواقعة، ما تعلم به حقيقة هذه المسألة، فهاك ذلك على وجه الاختصار:*

*
*
*الدليل الأول:*
*إخباره تعالى عن ذي القرنين حين بلغ مغارب الأرض 
ومشارقها، ثم كرَّ راجعاً من المشرق إلى الشمال* *(**[5]**[127]**)**، فلما بلغ بين 
السدين، وجد من دونهما، أي من دون السدين الموجودين منذ 
خلق الله الأرض، وهما سلاسل الجبال المتواصلة يمنة ويسرة حتى تتصل بالبحار، كما قال ذلك غير واحدٍ من المؤرخين، ومنهم ابن كثير* *(**[6]**[128]**)** في التاريخ* *(**[7]**[129]**)**. وهو نص القرآن؛ فالسدان كانا موجودين قبل مجيء 
ذي القرنين لأولئك القوم. ولكن بينهما فجوة، أي ريع* *(**[8]**[130]**)**، يتصل 
منه يأجوج ومأجوج إلى ما جاورهم من الناس، فيفسدون قتلاً، 
وسلباً، ونهباً، وتخريباً. فلما وصل إليهم ذو القرنين شكوا إليه ما يلقون من يأجوج ومأجوج، فقالوا:* *{{فَهَلْ نَجْعَلُ لَكَ خَرْجًا عَلَى أَنْ تَجْعَلَ 
بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَهُمْ سَدًّا}}** يريدون فقط ذلك الريع والفجوة التي بين 
الجبال. فقال ذو القرنين:* *{{مَا مَكَّنْنِي فِيهِ رَبِّي}}** أي من الملك، 
والقوة، وكمال العدد والعدة* *(**[9]**[131]**)**، وحسن النظام، وسعة الرزق، 
خيرٌ لي من ما تبذلون لي من الجعل.* *{{فَأَعِينُونِي بِقُوَّةٍ}}** أي ساعدوني بأبدانكم، وقوتكم، على بنيانه* *{{أَجْعَلْ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ رَدْمًا}}** ولم يقل: سداً، لأن السدين، وهما سلاسل الجبال، موجودان. وإنما يريد ردم ما بينهما، وسده فقط.* *{{آتُونِي زُبَرَ الْحَدِيدِ}}** أي قطع الحديد.* *{{حَتَّى إِذَا سَاوَى بَيْنَ الصَّدَفَيْنِ}}** أي حاذى ذلك الحديد الذي جمعوه، ووضعوه في ذلك الريع، رؤوس الجبال* *{{قَالَ انْفُخُوا حَتَّى إِذَا جَعَلَهُ نَارًا قَالَ آتُونِي أُفْرِغْ عَلَيْهِ قِطْرًا}}** أي نحاساً مذاباً، ليلتحم بالحديد، فاستحكم ذلك البنيان، ووازن الجبال، وحجز به بين يأجوج ومأجوج ومجاوريهم، وحمد الله الذي أجرى هذه النعمة على يده، وقال:* *{{هَذَا رَحْمَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّي فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ رَبِّي جَعَلَهُ دَكَّاءَ وَكَانَ وَعْدُ رَبِّي حَقًّا}}**.*
*فهذه الآيات الكريمات* *(**[10]**[132]**)** صريحة أن يأجوج ومأجوج من الآدميين، كما ثبت بذلك الحديث الذي في الصحيحين، وسنذكره إن شاء الله، وتدل هذه الآيات على أنهم من جنس هؤلاء القوم الذين اشتكوا منهم الأذية، إلا أنهم تميزوا بالإفساد في الأرض، وأن ذا القرنين رحم هؤلاء الذين اشتكوا منهم الأذية، فبنى ذلك الردم الذي ينفذون منه إليهم، وكان ما عن يمين هذا الريع ويساره جبال شاهقة، تتصل ببحارٍ مغرقة، كما هو ظاهر الآيات، وكما صرح بذلك ابن كثير في «البداية والنهاية»* *(**[11]**[133]**)** وغيره.*
*وهذا الردم الذي بناه ذو القرنين يسير جداً بالنسبة إلى السدود 
الطبيعية التي عن يمينه وشماله، فلما بناه، صاروا لا يستطيعون أن 
يظهروا على ذلك البنيان، ولا أن ينقبوه، وكذلك لا يستطيعون الصعود على سلاسل تلك الجبال الشاهقة، ولا النفوذ من وراء البحار.*
*فمكثوا على ذلك مدداً طويلة، وهم منحازون في ديارهم، وأماكنهم، لا سبيل لهم إلى النفوذ من تلك الحواجز، والحوائل، لعدم الأسباب التي تمكنهم من ذلك.*
*ثم بعد ذلك بمدد، ترقت الصناعات، وقويت المخترعات، وتنوعت الأسباب التي مكنتهم من النفوذ من تلك الحواجز والحوائل. وكان مبادي ذلك في وقت النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم، من حين قال في الحديث الثابت في الصحيحين: «ويل للعرب من شرٍ قد اقترب. فتح اليوم من ردم يأجوج ومأجوج مثل هذه». وحلَّق الإبهام والسبابة. وسيأتي إن شاء الله هذا 
الحديث.*
*والنبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم يكثر من ضرب الأمثال التي فيها تقريب المعاني إلى الأذهان، فهم من ذلك الوقت متهيئون* *(**[12]**[134]**)** للخروج، وحاصلٌ لهم، ومنهم بعض الأسباب التي تمكنهم، وذلك والله أعلم، حين سمعوا بالنبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم وأمته ودعوته، وأنهم شارعون في فتح البلدان. فعزموا على مقاومتهم، وعملوا الأسباب لذلك. فلم تزل إرادتهم تقوى، وقوتهم تزداد، وشرهم يطغى، حتى انفتحوا من كل مكان. فبرزوا من فوق رؤوس الجبال، ونفذوا فوق متون البحار، وصعدوا في جو السماء، فكان هذا مصداقاً لخبر الله ورسوله.*
*وقد يتوهم بـعض الناس أنه لا بـد عند خروجهـم أن يشاهـد الناس*
* 
الردم منهدماً، فإذا لم يشاهدوه، فهم إلى الآن خلفه، وهذا غلطٌ واضح من 
وجوه:*
*ـ منها : أن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم أخبر أن ابتداء انفتاحه قد ابتدأ في زمانه. وفحوى ذلك الحديث يدل على أنه في ازدياد من وقتٍ إلى آخر، حتى وصلوا إلى هذه الحالة المشاهدة.*
*وعلى المؤمن أن يصدق الرسول في كل ما يخبر به، ولا يقع في قلبه أدنى ريب من صدقه. فخبر الرسول أصدق من خبر كل أحدٍ من الخلق. وقد أخبر بذلك.*
*ـ ومنها : أنه لا يلزم من انفتاح الردم المعين في السد أن يراه كل أحد حال انفتاحه، فقد يراه من يجاوره، ويخفى على غيرهم، وقد يصل النقل إلى الناس، وقد لا يصل.*
*ـ ومنها : أن المقصود من خروجهم قد حصل. فليس في رؤية نفس الردم الذي بناه ذو القرنين كبير آية. بل الآية المقصودة خروجهم، فإذا رآهم الناس قد خرجوا على الناس من كل حدبٍ وصوب، ومكانٍ مرتفع ومنخفض، عرفوا أن السد قد اندك.*
*ـ ومنها : أن الله أخبر أنه لما بنى ذو القرنين الردم، أنهم لم يستطيعوا أن يظهروه، أي: يعلوا عليه، ولا على السدود الطبيعية، وما استطاعوا له نقباً، ومعلوم أن عدم قدرتهم على واحدٍ من الأمرين في ذلك الوقت، لعدم الأسباب التي توصلهم إلى ظهوره أو نقبه. وأما الآن فلا يعجزون عن صعود أي جبل يكون، وأي سدٍ يحصل، ولا على نقبه، بل يقدرون على ما فوق ذلك.*
*فعلم بذلك أنهم استطاعوا في هذه الأوقات على النفوذ والظهور الذي كانوا سابقاً عاجزين عنه. وهذا ظاهر.*
*ـ ومنها : أن السد عبارة عن سلاسل الجبال التي عن يمين تلك الثنية، وذلك الريع ويساره. والردم منه عبارة عن تلك الثنية التي سدها ذو القرنين. فالآن قد شاهد الناس خروجهم من وراء هذه الجبال والبحار. ألا ترى سلاسل جبال آسيا وأوربا وغيرها قد خرجوا من ورائها، والبحر الأسود والأبيض، والبحار المحيطات من كل جانب قد عبروها، ونفذوا من ورائها، بعد ما كانوا منحازين في ديارهم، غير متمكنين من الخروج؟*
*فعلم من ذلك أن يأجوج ومأجوج هم هؤلاء الأمم؛ الروس والصين، وأمريكا، والإفرنج، ومن تبعهم* *(**[13]**[135]**)**، يوضح هذا:*
*الدليل الثاني:*
*قوله تعالى:* *{{حَتَّى إِذَا فُتِحَتْ يَأْجُوجُ وَمَأْجُوجُ وَهُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ حَدَبٍ يَنْسِلُونَ *}}**(**[14]**[136]**)** أي حتى إذا انفتحوا على الناس، فبرزوا بعدما كانوا منحازين في ديارهم بهذا الوصف الذي ذكر الله عنهم:* *{{وَهُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ حَدَبٍ}}** أي مكانٍ مرتفع، كالجبال وما فوقها.* *{{يَنْسِلُونَ}}** أي يسرعون. وهذا مطابق لما هم عليه؛ فإنهم في جميع أقطار الدنيا قد انفتحوا على الناس، وأتوهم من كل جانب. ولهذا أتى بأداة التعميم، وهي قوله:* *{{مِنْ كُلِّ حَدَبٍ}}** فلم يبق جبل إلا صعدوه، ولا بحر عميق إلا عبروه، ولا صعب إلا سلكوه، وأبلغ من ذلك أنهم في جو الهواء ينسلون؛ أي يسرعون بالطائرات التي جابت مشارق الأرض ومغاربها، وجميع جهاتها. فإذا لم يصدق عليهم هذا الوصف، فمن تراه يصدق عليه؟! وإذا لم ينطبق عليهم هذا النعت فأخبرني بمن ينطبق عليه؟!*
*وفي هذه الآية الكريمة برهانٌ ودليل باهر على الإخبار بحدوث هذه المخترعات التي وصلوا بها إلى هذه الحال، لأن إخبار الله ورسوله بشيء إخبار به، وبما لا يتم ذلك إلا به، وذلك أنه لا يحصل تمكنهم من الإسراع والنسلان من كل حدبٍ إلا بالصنائع الراقية، والمخترعات المدهشة.*
*الدليل الثالث:*
*ما ثبت في الصحيحين عنه صلّى الله عليه وسلّم أنه قال: «يقول الله لآدم، يا آدم، فيقول: لبيك وسعديك. فيقول: أخرج من ذريتك بعث النار. فيقول: يا رب وما بعث النار؟ قال: من كل ألفٍ تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعون في النار، وواحد في الجنة، فضج الناس حين حدثهم النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم بهذا الحديث. قالوا: يا رسول الله، وأينا ذلك الرجل؟ فقال: أبشروا، فإنكم في أمتين، ما كانتا في شيء إلا كثرتاه؛ يأجوج ومأجوج». وفي لفظٍ: «وما أنتم في الناس إلا كالشعرة البيضاء في جلد الثور الأسود، أو كالشعرة السوداء في جلد الثور الأبيض»* *(**[15]**[137]**)** الحديث.*
*فهذا الحديث صريحٌ في أنهم من ذرية آدم. وسيأتي كلام أهل السير والتاريخ أنهم من ذرية يافث بن نوح، وأن الترك طائفة منهم، وأنهم سموا تركاً لأنهم تركوا خلف ردم ذي القرنين، كما ستأتي الإشارة إليه* *(**[16]**[138]**)**.*
*وهذا الحديث مطابقٌ لأحوال هذه الأمم الموجودين؛ الروس، 
والصين، واليابان، والفرنج، ومن وراءهم من أهل أمريكا، فإنه وصفهم بالكثرة العظيمة، وأن العرب، ومن جاورهم بالنسبة إليهم كالشعرة 


*
*
*
*الواحدة بالنسبة إلى شعر جلد الثور. ووصفهم بكثرة الكفر، وأنهم جمهور بعث النار، وذلك لكفرهم، وعدم إيمانهم بمحمد صلّى الله عليه وسلّم، وقلة إيمانهم بسائر الأنبياء الإيمان الصحيح. فإنهم في أزمانٍ متطاولة لا يكاد يوجد فيهم إسلام. ثم بعد ذلك وجد فيهم إسلام قليل جداً بالنسبة إلى كثرتهم. فإذا لم يكونوا هذه الأمم فمن يكونون؟*
*وإذا أردت النسبة بين العرب ومن جاورهم من الأمم الإسلامية، وبين تلك الأمم، رأيت الأمر كما ذكر النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم، والذي يعارض ويظن أنهم غير هؤلاء يدعي ويعتقد أنهم أممٌ أكثر من المذكورين بأضعافٍ مضاعفة، وإنهم إلى الآن خلف السد لم يُطَّلع عليهم!*
*فَيَاللهِ! أين هؤلاء؟ وأين محلهم؟ وأين ديارهم الواسعة من الأرض، وقد اكتشفت جميع قارات الأرض، وما يتبعها من الجزائر؟ وسيأتي إن شاء الله بيان فساد هذا الغلط والظن* *(**[17]**[139]**)**.*
*واعلم أن الآيات الكريمة، والأحاديث الصحيحة، وكلام العلماء العارفين ظاهرة ظهوراً لا ريب فيه أن يأجوج ومأجوج من الآدميين، وأنهم ليسوا عالماً غيبياً، كالجن والملائكة، لا يشاهدهم الناس، بل هم ظاهرون، محسوسون، مشاهدون. فلا يمكن لأحدٍ أن يقول: قد يكونون موجودين، وقد حجب الله عنهم الأبصار. فلو قال أحدٌ هذا القول، عُرف أنه خلاف الأدلة الصحيحة، وخلاف الواقع. وهو قولٌ بلا علم. بل قول منافٍ لما علم من الآيات والأحاديث أنهم آدميون يشاهدون، ويفسدون في الأرض، ويجوبون مشارق الأرض ومغاربها، وغير ذلك من صفاتهم.*
*
*

*[1]**[123]**- مراده رحمه الله بالتأويل هاهنا: الحقيقة التي يؤول إليها الخبر. وهو عين ما يوجد في الواقع. ومن شواهد ذلك قوله تعالى:* *{ هَلْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَّا تَأْوِيلَهُ يَوْمَ يَأْتِي تَأْوِيلُهُ* *الآية [الأعراف: 53]، وقول يوسف عليه السلام:* *{{ياأَبَتِ هَذَا تَأْوِيلُ رُؤْيَايَ مِنْ قَبْلُ قَدْ جَعَلَهَا رَبِّي حَقًّا}}** [يوسف: 100]، وليس مراده ـ حاشا وكلا ـ التأويل المذموم الذي هو صرف الكلام عن الاحتمال الراجح إلى الاحتمال المرجوح، بلا دليل، أو بدليلٍ باطل. انظر في معاني التأويل، الرسالة التدمرية ص91 ـ 96.*

*[2]**[124]**- سيأتي مزيد تقرير لهذا الأصل في ختام الرسالة.*

*[3]**[125]**- قدم الشيخ رحمه الله في النسخة المتوسطة من رسالته في يأجوج ومأجوج بمثالٍ آخر نثبته هاهنا بطوله، فقال:*
*المثال الأول: لما حدثت في هذه الأزمان الأخيرة الصناعات الباهرة، والمخترعات الغريبة من غواصات بحرية، وسيارات برية، وطيارات جوية، ونحوها، وحدث ما هو أبلغ منها، وهو قرب المواصلات الكهربائية بالتلغراف اللاسلكي، والتلفون الهوائي، والإذاعات المدفوعة من الأماكن البعيدة، حتى تتصل بالراديات البعيدة والقريبة، وما يتفرع على ذلك من المخترعات المدهشة، حصل من كثيرٍ من الناس استغرابها جداً، لعدم فهم أسبابها، ولكن بعضهم توقف عن القول بلا علم فسلم، ومن الناس من حمله الجهل والتسرع على تحريم هذه المخترعات، وتحريم استعمالها، وزعم بعضهم أنها من السحر المحرم، أو من الشرك، واستخدام الشياطين، وهذا جهل محض، وجراءة صِرفة، فلو أنهم صبروا حتى يتبين لهم أمرها، ويزول اشتباهها، لكان خيراً لهم. والله غفور رحيم.*
*وأما من عرف حقيقة الأمر، فإنه يعلم أن هذه من الصناعات التي أقدر الله عليها الآدميين، وأذن لهم في استعمالها، بل أمر بها حيث لا تتم المصلحة الدينية، أو الدنيوية، أو كلاهما، إلا بها، وعرف أنها من أبلغ ما يدخل في قوله تعالى:* *{{عَلَّمَ الإِنْسَانَ مَا لَمْ يَعْلَمْ *}}** وأن الله تعالى أعدَّ الآدمي لعلوم ومخترعات كثيرة، وأن الآدمي لا يزال في ازدياد ورقي في العلوم الدينية والكونية، وأن من منع ذلك فقد ضيق رحمة الله، وتحجر* 



*فضله، وقال قولاً ينادي على جهله، فكما يجب شكر الله على تعليمه للعبد العلوم الدينية، فيجب شكره على تعليمه العلوم الكونية، لا سيما إذا أعانت على الخير، وتوقف قتال الأعداء ومدافعتهم عليها. وكذلك يعرف البصير أنها داخلة في قوله تعالى:* *{{وَالْخَيْلَ وَالْبِغَالَ وَالْحَمِيرَ لِتَرْكَبُوهَا وَزِينَةً وَيَخْلُقُ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ *}}** فأخبر أنه في مستقبل زمان نزول القرآن، أنه سيخلق من الأمور المستعملة في ركوب الآدميين ومصالحهم المتنوعة ما لا يعلمه الناس في ذلك الزمان. وقد وقع كما أخبر، فقد خلق من الصنائع الهائلة، والمخترعات الباهرة، بواسطة تعليمه الآدمي ما لا يعلمه الناس. فلما وقع، كان من آيات الله الأفقية التي قال فيها:* *{{سَنُرِيهِمْ آيَاتِنَا فِي الآفَاقِ وَفِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ}}* *فعرف المؤمنون واعترفوا أن وعده حق، وخبره صدق. ثم من نعمته على عباده، ولطفه بهم، أنه أخبر بهذه الأمور على وجه العموم والإجمال، لأنه لو أخبرهم بها على وجه التفصيل لوجد الأعداء المعاندون مقالاً يقدحون به في صحة رسالة محمد صلّى الله عليه وسلّم. فإذا كان الإسراء الذي وقع في وقته صلّى الله عليه وسلّم من جملة المعجزات التي لم تزل موجودة مع الأنبياء، وغير مستغربة، ومع ذلك قال:* *{{وَمَا جَعَلْنَا الرُّؤْيَا الَّتِي أَرَيْنَاكَ إِلاَّ فِتْنَةً لِلنَّاسِ}}** وذلك أنهم قالوا: هذا محمد يزعم أنه ذهب في ليلة واحدة إلى بيت المقدس، ثم رجع من ليلته، فلجُّوا في تكذيبهم، وافتتن بكلامهم من في قلبه ريب، وضعف إيمان، فكيف لو أخبرهم بوقوع هذه المخترعات في آخر الزمان، وقال لهم: سيغوص الناس في البحار، ويركبون الحديد في مهامة القفار، ويطيرون بين السماء والأرض، ويتخاطبون من مشارق الأرض ومغاربها، لو أخبرهم ببعض هذا على وجه التفصيل لقالوا: مجنون، كذاب، مفتر. ولكن الله لطف وسلم، إنه عليم حكيم، وأيضاً، فهذه المخترعات العجيبة من أعظم ما يدخل في قوله تعالى:* *{{وَأَنْزَلْنَا الْحَدِيدَ فِيهِ بَأْسٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ}}** فهذا البأس الشديد، والمنافع المتنوعة المتخذة من الحديد من أكبر نعم الله على عباده. وقد تعرف بها إليهم، فوجب عليهم أن يشكروا الله عليها، ويستعملوها فيما ينفعهم في أمور دينهم ودنياهم، ويستدفعوا ببأسها الأعداء، ويتخذوا من منافعها ما يثمر لهم الخيرات والمصالح الكثيرة. وأبلغ من هذا كله أنها* 







*أعظم ما يدخل في قوله تعالى:* *{{وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ}}* *وهذا أمر إيجاب، وأمر استحباب بحسب الأحوال. فأمر الله المؤمنين أن يعدوا لأعدائهم كل ما يستطيعونه من قوة عقلية، وسياسة، ورأي، وسلاح، ومخترعات، وحصون مانعة، وأسلحة فتاكة. فمن ظن بجهله أنه لا يدخل فيها إلا الضرب بالسيف، ورمي النشاب، وركوب الخيل، وطعن الرمح، وأن الأسلحة الوحيدة في هذه الأوقات لا تدخل في هذا الأمر، فقلْ له، بحسب إدراكه، أرأيت لو وقع حادث خطير في طرف مملكة من الممالك الإسلامية، فهل لسرعة تلافيه غير الاستعانة بالمواصلات البرقية، والسيارات، والطيارات، وما يستطاع من أنواع الأسلحة؟!*
*وهل إذا تقابل الصفان، وتزاحفت الجيوش الكثيرة، واتسع الميدان، وأريد من الجيش أن تكون حركته واحدة، إقداماً، وإحجاماً، وهجوماً، ودفاعاً، فهل لذلك طريق غير التلفونات البرقية، وآلات النقل السريعة، وتوابع ذلك؟!*
*وهل إذا دهم العدو بالدبابات المصفحة، والطيارات، والأطواب الثقيلة، والأسلحة الفتاكة الجهنمية، فهل يمكن مقابلتها إلا بمثلها؟!*
*ولما كانت هذه المسألة واضحة، متبينة مصالحها، معروفة منافعها، صار الذي ينكرها اليوم، وينكر مصلحتها، وأهميتها، من أندر النادر، بحيث لا ينظر إلى قوله، والله أعلم)، اهـ.*
*ثم ثنى رحمه الله بالمثال الثاني، وهو يأجوج ومأجوج.*

*[4]**[126]**- انظر على سبيل المثال الأثر الإسرائيلي، الذي رواه ابن جرير عن وهب بن منبه. جامع البيان 16/19. وانظر كلام الحافظ ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية 2/552 ـ 560 على تلك الأحاديث والآثار.*

*[5]**[127]**- ليس في خبر القرآن عن ذي القرنين التصريح بجهة «الشمال». ولعل المؤلف استفاد ذلك من كلام بعض المؤرخين والمفسرين، كقول ابن كثير في تاريخه (ومَحَلَّته ـ أي السد ـ في شرقي الأرض، في جهة الشمال، في زاوية الأرض الشرقية الشمالية) البداية والنهاية 2/557.*

*[6]**[128]**- إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير، القرشي، الدمشقي، أبو الفداء، عماد الدين، حافظ، مؤرخ، فقيه، محدث. ولد سنة 701هـ في قرية من أعمال بصرى، ثم انتقل إلى دمشق، ورحل في طلب العلم. من تصانيفه: تفسير القرآن العظيم، البداية والنهاية، جامع المسانيد والسنن، شرح صحيح البخاري، ولم يكمله. توفي سنة 774. انظر: الأعلام: 1/320.*

*[7]**[129]**- انظر: البداية والنهاية 2/549.*

*[8]**[130]**- قال ابن منظور: (الرِّيع والرَّيع: الطريق المنفرج عن الجبل) لسان العرب: 5/392.*

*[9]**[131]**- في المخطوط: (وكما العدة والعدة) مكررة.*

*[10]**[132]**- سورة الكهف: الآيات: 93 ـ 98.*

*[11]**[133]**- انظر: البداية والنهاية: 2/549، وعبارة ابن كثير رحمه الله: (وكانوا لا يستطيعون الخروج إليهم إلا من بينهما، وبقية ذلك بحار مغرقة، وجبال شاهقة).*

*[12]**[134]**- هكذا في الأصل، وقد عدلت عن كلمة أخرى، وأثبتت في الهامش. ولا أدري هل التعديل من الشيخ أو من غيره. والذي في النسخة المتوسطة (متحركون).*

*[13]**[135]**- لا يلزم أن يكونوا كل هؤء المذكورين، بل بعضهم. انظر مقدمة التحقيق.*

*[14]**[136]**- سورة الأنبياء: الآية 96.*

*[15]**[137]**- صحيح البخاري: (3348، 4741، 6530، 7483)، صحيح مسلم (222).*

*[16]**[138]**- انظر: الدليل العاشر من هذه الرسالة ص95.*

*[17]**[139]**- انظر: الدليل السابع، والدليل الثامن من هذه الرسالة ص90، ص91.*

----------


## محمد المبارك

*الدليل الرابع:*
*ما ثبت أيضاً في الصحيحين عنه صلّى الله عليه وسلّم أنه قال ذات يوم: «ويل للعرب من شرٍ قد اقترب. فتح اليوم من ردم يأجوج ومأجوج مثل هذه» وحلَّق بين الإبهام والتي تليها* *(**[1]**[140]**)**.*
*فهذا دليلٌ صريح صحيح أنه من ذلك اليوم الذي تكلم به النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم قد وجد بعض الأسباب الداعية لخروجهم، وأنه لا يزال السبب يقوى وقتاً بعد وقت، وسواء كان المعنى أنه مثل ضربه النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم يقصد به تقريب الحقيقة إلى الأذهان، وأنهم قد ابتدؤوا في السعي إلى الخروج والاندفاع في الأرض، أو أن ردم يأجوج ومأجوج انفتح منه ذلك الوقت هذا المقدار، وأنه لا يزال في زيادة حتى زال واندك* *(**[2]**[141]**)**.*
*وإذا قال قائل؛ لِمَ لَمْ يشاهد الناس اندكاكه؟ فقد مضى الجواب عن هذا الإشكال* *(**[3]**[142]**)**. ويقال أيضاً: إذا كان من زمان النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم، وقد انفتح منه هذا المقدار، ولولا كلام النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم لم يدر المسلمون* 


*عن انفتاحه، مع قوله: «ويل للعرب من شر قد اقترب»، ثم إخباره بمقدار ما انفتح منه، فيه دليل ظاهر أنه انفتح بعضه، وأنه عن قريب ينفتح جميعه، ويخرجون على الناس. وأيضاً ففي الحديث هذا وصفٌ ظهر ظهوراً جلياً، لا يشك فيه من عرف الواقع. فإن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم توعد العرب بالشر القريب الذي يقع بهم من يأجوج ومأجوج، فمن عرف حالة العرب والإسلام، وكيف توسع الفتح الإسلامي في المشارق والمغارب، وكيف حصل للعرب من العز بالإسلام وانتشاره ما لا يعرف لغيرهم، ثم كيف تداعت عليهم الأمم كما تداعت الأكلة على الصحفة، كما أخبر به الصادق المصدوق* *(**[4]**[143]**)**،* 
*ثم كيف تقلص الإسلام، وزال عز العرب عن تلك الممالك* 
*الإسلامية، وكيف وقعت بهم تلك الدواهي العظام، والشرور* 
*الجسام، شيئاً فشيئاً، حتى وقعت داهية التتر* *(**[5]**[144]**)** العظيمة، الذين* 
*هم من عنصر يأجوج ومأجوج، ومن نفس ديارهم، كما ذكره أهل السير، ومنهم ابن كثير* *(**[6]**[145]**)** رحمه الله.*
*ولم تزل الشرور تتوالى على المسلمين عموماً، وعلى العرب خصوصاً من هذه الأمم حتى وصلت إلى هذه الحالة الموجودة* 
*اليوم، التي يرثى لها. ونرجوا الله أن يلطف ببقية المسلمين والعرب، وأن يدفع عنهم من الشرور ما لا يدفعه غيره. فهذه الشرور التي أشرنا لها، وهي* 


*معروفة هي وأضعافها وأضعاف أضعافها، من أين أصابت المسلمين عامة، والعرب منهم خاصة، إلا ممن أخبر الصادق المصدوق الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى بوقوعها منهم، وهم يأجوج ومأجوج. ولهذا كان بعض العلماء المتأخرين العارفين بأحوال الأمم، كالأمير شكيب أرسلان، وغيره، يرون أن يأجوج ومأجوج هم دول السوفييت، أو بعضهم، ولا ريب أنهم منهم، بل هم مبتدأهم، وابن كثير في تاريخه جزم بأنهم «منغوليا» الذين تفرعت عنهم التتر، والصين، واليابان، والروس، وغيرهم، من الأوربيين، كما ذكر ذلك المعتنون بالأنساب. ومن وراءهم من الأمم، كأمريكا، حكمهم حكمهم.*
*فهذه الأوصاف المتنوعة التي وصفوا بها بالكتاب والسنة، لا يشك من فهمها تماماً، وفهم الواقع، أنها تنطبق على هؤلاء الأمم، وأما ما يوجد من الآثار الدالة على طولهم المفرط، وقصرهم المفرط، وصفاتهم المخالفة لصفات الآدميين، فكلها كذب* *(**[7]**[146]**)**، مخالفة للنصوص الصحيحة، وللواقع، لا يحل اعتقادها، والاعتماد عليها، فضلاً عن تقديمها على دلالة النصوص الصحيحة، فهي، وإن ذكرها بعض الناس، فقد أولع كثير من المصنفين بذكر أحاديث وآثار لا زمام لها ولا خطام، ومجرد ما يراها البصير يعرف مخالفتها لما دلت عليه النصوص الصحيحة.*
*فإن قلت: فقد ورد في صحيح مسلم، في حديث النواس بن سمعان الطويل أن يأجوج ومأجوج، حين يقتل عيسى بن مريم الدجال، فيقول الله له: قد أخرجت عباداً لي، لا يدان لأحدٍ بقتالهم* *(**[8]**[147]**)**، فحرز* *(**[9]**[148]**)** عبادي في الطور، وأنهم يخرجون فيشرب أوائلهم بحيرة طبرية، ويمر عليها آخرهم، فيقول قد كان هاهنا ماء، وأنهم يرمون بنُشَّابهم* *(**[10]**[149]**)** إلى السماء فتعود عليهم مخضوبة دماً، فيقولون: قد قهرنا أهل الأرض، وعلونا أهل السماء* *(**[11]**[150]**)**.*
*فالجواب عن هذا من وجوه:*
*الأول:** أن هذا الحديث على فرض مخالفته ومناقضته لما دلت عليه تلك النصوص، فإنه لا يقاومها، ولا يقدم ما يظهر من دلالته على دلالتها. هذا على وجه التنزل، وإلا فليس ولله الحمد بينها مخالفة.*
*الوجه الثاني: أن دلالة تلك النصوص على صفاتهم المذكورة المشاهدة عياناً، دلالة يقينية، لا يمكن أن يرد ما يخالفها ويناقضها.*
*الثالث: إن إخباره بخروجهم بعد قتل عيسى للدجال، وقتل المسلمين لليهود، لا يدل على أنهم لم يخرجوا قبل ذلك. بل هذا خروج من محلٍ إلى محل، فإن يأجوج ومأجوج يأتون حنقين، متغيظين، على عيسى ومن* 
*معه من المؤمنين، يريدون الإيقاع بهم، فيكبتهم الله، ويقمعهم، ويلقي* 
*عليهم الموت الذريع. ومما يدل على أن البعث والإخراج لا يراد* 
*به ابتداء الخروج والبعث، بل يراد به البعث والخروج من محلٍ* 
*إلى محلٍ آخر، آيات متعددة، مثل قوله: {{هُوَ الَّذِي أَخْرَجَ الَّذِينَ* 
*كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِالْكِتَابِ مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ لأَِوَّلِ الْحَشْرِ مَا ظَنَنْتُمْ أَنْ يَخْرُجُوا}}**(**[12]**[151]**)**، فهذا خروج من محلٍ إلى محل. وكذلك قوله:* *{{فَأَخْرَجْنَا مَنْ كَانَ فِيهَا مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ *}}**(**[13]**[152]**)**،* *{{فَأَخْرَجْنَاه  ُمْ مِنْ جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ *}}**(**[14]**[153]**)** الآيات. إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الدالات على أن المراد: الخروج، والإخراج من محلٍ إلى آخر، ليس المراد به الإخراج الابتدائي.*
*ومثل ذلك، البعث، كقوله تعالى:* *{{بَعَثْنَا عَلَيْكُمْ عِبَادًا لَنَا أُولِي بَأْسٍ شَدِيدٍ فَجَاسُوا خِلاَلَ الدِّيَارِ}}**(**[15]**[154]**)**، وهذا بعث لهم من البلاد الجزرية إلى البلاد الشامية* *(**[16]**[155]**)**، نظير ما في بعض ألفاظ حديث النواس: «بعثت عبادا لي، لا يدان لأحد بقتالهم»، من غير فرق.** {{فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ غُرَابًا يَبْحَثُ فِي الأَرْضِ}}**(**[17]**[156]**)**، ليس المراد ببعثه إنشاء خلقه، وإنما المراد به: فأرسل الله غراباً يبحث في الأرض.* *{{ابْعَثْ لَنَا مَلِكًا نُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ}}**(**[18]**[157]**)** ومعناه: عيِّن لنا ملكاً، وهذا ظاهر بيِّن ولله الحمد.*
*الوجه الرابع: أن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم كثيراً ما يمثل للناس بما كانوا يعرفون، خصوصاً في الأمور التي لم يشاهد المسلمون لها مثيلاً، ولا نظيراً، في ذلك الوقت. فإخباره صلّى الله عليه وسلّم برميهم بنشابهم إلى السماء إلى آخره، يدل على قوتهم وقهرهم لأهل الأرض بسلاحهم ومخترعاتهم. وكأنَّ في هذا إشارة إلى طيرانهم في الأفق* *(**[19]**[158]**)**، وإلا فمن المعلوم أن سلاح النشّاب ونحوه من السلاح الأول الضعيف قد نسخ من زمان، وأن الأسلحة لا تزال في رقي وازدياد، ولا يرجى في وقتٍ من الأوقات أن يعود الناس إلى سلاح النشاب ونحوه* *(**[20]**[159]**)**، بل الذي يدل عليه الاستقراء والتتبع للأحوال أن السلاح يترقى ترقياً فاحشاً، ينسي هذا السلاح الموجود، حتى يكون مادة هلاك الخلق وتدميرهم، ويقع ما أخبر به النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم من فناء الرجال بالقتل، حتى يكون قيِّم خمسين امرأة رجل واحد* *(**[21]**[160]**)**.*
*والرسول صلّى الله عليه وسلّم لا يخبر بما تحيله العقول، بل كلامه فيه الشفاء، والعصمة، والنور، والبرهان، والحق، واليقين. وأما ما فيه من ذكر ماء البحيرة، وأنهم يشربونه، فإما أن ذلك إشارة وتنبيه على كثرتهم العظيمة التي هم في الحقيقة عليها، وإما إن ماء البحيرة سيستخرجونه بالآلات إلى عمارة حروثهم، وزروعهم، حتى ينشفوها. وهذا شرب حقيقي. ويدل على هذا أن ماء البحيرة، لو اجتمع جميع من على وجه الأرض من الآدميين والحيوانات، فشربوا منها بأفواههم لم ينشفوها. والنبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم ينزه أن يتكلم بخلاف الواقع. فتعين أحد التأويلين* *(**[22]**[161]**)**، إن كان حديث* 
*النواس بن سمعان محفوظاً* *(**[23]**[162]**)**، جمعاً بين النصوص، ويدل على التأويل الأخير أن الصهيونيين الذين أكثرهم من عنصر الفرنج، الذين أتوا من البلاد الخارجية، لا زالوا يستخرجون ماء البحيرة بالمكائن وغيرها،* 
*ولا زالوا مُجِدِّين على هذا الأمر* *(**[24]**[163]**)**. ولا بد أن يقع جميع ما أخبر الله به ورسوله.*
*الدليل الخامس:*
*ما تواترت به الأخبار من أصناف العلماء؛ من المفسرين،* 
*والمؤرخين، وأهل السير والأنساب، من المتقدمين، والمتأخرين،* 
*واتفاق محققيهم أن يأجوج ومأجوج في شمالي آسيا، وأنهم جيران* 
*الأتراك، وأن الأتراك قيل لهم: ترك، لأن ذا القرنين لما ردم على* 
*يأجوج ومأجوج، وترك منهم هذه الطائفة، فقيل لهم: الترك، لأنهم تركوا خلف السد. فالترك منهم، والباقون جيرانهم المتصلون بهم في بلاد تركستان.وقد ذكر ذلك غير واحدٍ من المؤرخين والمفسرين، حتى كاد أن يكون اتفاقاً منهم على هذا.*
*ومن وراءهم من الأمم تبع لهم، وفرع عنهم. وأيضاً، فإنهم ذكروا أن أولاد نوح الذين انسلوا، ثلاثة: سام، وهو أبو العرب ومن جاورهم، وحام، وهو أبو السودان والبربر، وجميع أهل أفريقية، ويافث، وهو أبو الصقالية، والترك، ويأجوج ومأجوج، والتتر، ومن تفرع عنهم من أهل الصين، واليابان، وبلاد الإفرنج، ونحوها. وكلام المفسرين، وأهل الأنساب في هذا الموضع، وفي هذا المعنى كثير جداً، لا يمكن نقله في هذه الرسالة* 
*المختصرة* *(**[25]**[164]**)**.*
*والمنصف إذا عرف الواقع، وأين ديار الترك، ومَنْ جيرانهم، عرف أن كلام هؤلاء العلماء صريحٌ أنهم هؤلاء الأمم الذين ذكرنا، وليكن على بالك أن يأجوج ومأجوج ليسوا عالماً غيبياً، وإنما هم آدميون، بارزون، محسوسون، كما دلت على ذلك أنواع الأدلة.*


*الدليل السادس:*
*أن الشارع لا يخبر بأمرٍ تحيله العقول، ويكذبه الحس والواقع.* 
*بل أخباره كلها لا يعارضها حس ولا عقل صحيح، ولا غيرها* 
*من الأمور العلمية، ومن زعم أن يأجوج ومأجوج غير هؤلاء الأمم الذين ذكرنا، فإن قوله يتضمن المحال، لأن هذا القائل يدعي، ويعتقد، أنهم أمم عظيمة من بني آدم، وأنهم أكثر من هؤلاء الأمم الذين يعرفون الآن على وجه الأرض كلها بأضعافٍ مضاعفة، وهذا قول محال ينزه الشارع من أن ينسب إليه هذا القول، لأنه يطرِّق* *(**[26]**[165]**)** الكافرين والمعاندين إلى القدح في الشارع، ويقولون: كيف يخبر عن أممٍ على وجه الأرض، أكثر من الموجودين في القارات الست وتوابعها؟! فأين هم؟! وأين ديارهم؟! والأرض كلها مكشوفة، وقد اكتشفها الناس قطراً قطراً. ولم يبق محلٌ من الأرض إلا وصل إليه علم الناس، إلا جهة قليلة جداً تحت مدار القطبين* *(**[27]**[166]**)**، وقد غمرتها الثلوج، لا يمكن أن يعيش فيها آدمي، ولا حيوان، ولا نبات، لشدة بردها، وعدم وصول الشمس إليها، وهي رقعة صغيرة جداً بالنسبة إلى الأرض المكتشفة، فمجرد تصور العارف لهذا القول يكفي في رده. يوضح هذا توضيحاً تاماً:*

*الدليل السابع:*
*أن قارات الدنيا كلها، القديمة والحديثة، ست قارات:*
*ـ آسِيا 1* *(**[28]**[167]**)**: من البحر الأحمر والأبيض غرباً، إلى أقصى بلاد سيبيريا من بلاد الروس شمالاً، وإلى البحر الهادي شرقاً، إلى البحر الأسود وأكرانيا مما يلي أوربا غرباً.*
*ـ* *الثانية:** أفريقيا: وشرقيها البحر الأحمر إلى المحيط الأطلسي غرباً.*
*ومن البحر الأبيض شمالاً، إلى المحيط الأطلسي، المتصل بالمحيط الهندي جنوباً.*
*ـ* *الثالثة:** قارة أوربا: التي يحدها البحر الأبيض جنوباً، إلى البحر الشمالي، ثم الأطلسي شمالاً وغرباً. ومن بلاد الأندلس غرباً إلى بلاد أكرانيا السوفيتية شرقاً.*
*ـ* *الرابعة:** أستراليا: وهي قارة واقعة في الشرق الجنوبي، في وسط المحيط الهادي.*
*ـ* *الخامسة:** أمريكا الجنوبية: وهي الواقعة من خليج بنما، من المحيط الأطلسي شمالاً، وتنتهي إلى البحر الهادي جنوباً.*
*ـ* *السادسة:** أمريكا الشمالية: تتصل من غرب بالبحر الأطلسي، والبحر الشمالي. ومن شرق تتصل بالمحيط الهادي.*
*فهذه قارات الأرض كلها، باتفاق العارفين بها. ويتبعها جزر صغيرة وكبيرة ملحقة بهذه القارات. وهذه القارات قد عرفها الناس كلها معرفة تامة، وعرفوا أجناس أهلها، وأصنافهم، وتغلغل علمهم إلى معرفة إحصائياتهم، وتيقنوا يقيناً لا شك فيه أن المذكورين في هؤلاء القارات الست هم أهل الأرض، وأنه لا يوجد على وجه الأرض سواهم. فمتى أخبرنا مخبر أن في الأرض غير هؤلاء المذكورين من بني آدم، أكثر من المذكورين من بني آدم، أكثر من المذكورين بأضعاف مضاعفة، علمنا غلطه الفاحش، وأنه خلاف الواقع المقطوع به. يوضح هذا ويزيده بياناً.*

----------


## محمد المبارك

*الدليل الثامن:*
*وهو أنه قد ثبتت كروية الأرض ثبوتاً لا امتراء فيه، وقد ذكر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، وابن القيم، وابن كثير، وغيرهم هذا، وذكر شيخ* 
*الإسلام أن دلالة الكتاب والسنة على هذا القول ظاهرة* *(**[29]**[168]**)**. كما أنه قد اتفق عليه أهل المعرفة، وقد كان في الزمان الماضي يوجد من يعارض في كروية الأرض من أهل العلم قبل اكتشافها، ويظن أن كرويتها تنافي سطحيتها. وهذا غلط. فإن الجسم العظيم المسطح قد يكون مكوراً مستديراً. قال تعالى:* *{{وَإِلَى الأَرْضِ كَيْفَ سُطِحَتْ *}}**(**[30]**[169]**)** أي: مدت، ومهدت، ووسعت لجميع منافع الآدميين. وقال تعالى:* *{{يُكَوِّرُ اللَّيْلَ عَلَى النَّهَارِ وَيُكَوِّرُ النَّهَارَ عَلَى اللَّيْلِ}}**(**[31]**[170]**)**. والتكوير هو الاستدارة، كاستدارة العمامة على الرأس. وقال تعالى:* *{{كُلٌّ فِي فَلَكٍ يَسْبَحُونَ}}**(**[32]**[171]**)**.*
*ثم إن الواقع المعروف معرفةً لا شك فيها يوافق هذا. وبعد ظهور المخترعات، والمقربات، وقرب المواصلات، صارت كروية الأرض معروفة لكل أحد له معرفة بالأرض. وقد يتمكن الإنسان في كل وقتٍ أن يعرف أوقات جهات الأرض، ويعرف أن ليل بعض الجهات نهار لجهات أخرى، وبالعكس، وأن الشمس لا تزال تجري في فلكها، إذا طلعت على جانبٍ من الأرض، غربت عن الجانب الآخر. فمثلاً: إذا زالت الشمس في جزيرة العرب، تكون قد غربت عن أقاصي الصين، وبلاد اليابان. وإذا غربت الشمس في جزيرة العرب، تكون قد ابتدأ شروقها في بلاد أمريكا. ثم إذا زالت الشمس في أمريكا، طلعت على بلاد اليابان والصين. وهلم جرا.*
*وكذلك من عبر مغرباً من البحر الغربي الشمالي* *(**[33]**[172]**)** ينفذ على أمريكا، ثم منها إلى المحيط الهادي، ثم من المحيط الهادي على اليابان، ثم الصين، ثم يرجع إلى موضعه، وهكذا في كل مكان.*
*ومعلومٌ أنه إذا كانت الأرض كروية، كانت محصورة تحيط بها معارف الناس، فدعوى المدعي أن هنا أمماً أكثر من المذكورين المعروفين، وهم على وجه الأرض، دعوى مخالفة للدليل القاطع، وما كان كذلك فهو معروف الغلط.*
*واعلم أنه ليس مع من عارض ما ذكرنا شيئاً من الأدلة، إلا ما ذكرنا في حديث النواس بن سمعان. وقد ذكرنا وجهه* *(**[34]**[173]**)**. وكذلك يظنون* 
*أن الأسماء تبقى على الدوام. فلما رأوا أن هذه الأمم لها أسماء* 
*مخصوصة، كالروس، واليابان، ونحوهم، ظنوا أنهم غير يأجوج* 
*ومأجوج. وهذا غلط واضح. فكم تنقلت وتغيرت الأسماء؛ أسماء* 
*الجهات، والحكومات والعناصر، وكم تغيرت من اسم إلى اسم* 
*آخر، وكم اندمجت أمم بأمم. وقد ذكر المعتنون بأنساب الترك* *(**[35]**[174]**)** الطورانيين، الذين هم من نسل يأجوج ومأجوج، وأن هذه الأمة لا تزال* 
*تندفع شرقاً وغرباً. ومعلوم أن الأسماء تتنقل بتغير تنقلاتها،* 
*والعبرة إنما هي بالأوصاف التي ذكرت في الكتاب والسنة.* 
*وقد بينا فيما سبق انطباق أوصافهم على هذه الأمم، مع أن الاسم اليوم موجود، فإن اسم بلاد يأجوج ومأجوج الأصلية، وهو بلاد منغوليا،* 
*وشرقي تركستان، لا زال معروفاً. وتلك القبائل لا يزال يقال لهم يأجوج ومأجوج، وهم الآن تبع لحكومة الروس.*

*[1]**[140]**- صحيح البخاري (3347، 7136)، صحيح مسلم (2880).*

*[2]**[141]**- وقد جمع ابن كثير، رحمه الله، بين الحديث السابق، وقوله تعالى:* *{{فَمَا اسْطَاعُوا أَنْ يَظْهَرُوهُ وَمَا اسْتَطَاعُوا لَهُ نَقْبًا *}}** [الكهف: 97] بقوله: (أما على قول من ذهب إلى أن هذا إشارة إلى فتح أبواب الشر والفتن، وأن هذا استعارة محضة، وضرب مثل، فلا إشكال. وأما على قول من جعل ذلك إخباراً عن أمرٍ محسوس، كما هو الظاهر المتبادر، فلا إشكال أيضاً، لأن قوله:* *{{فَمَا اسْطَاعُوا أَنْ يَظْهَرُوهُ وَمَا اسْتَطَاعُوا لَهُ نَقْبًا *}}** أي في ذلك الزمان، لأن هذه صيغة خبر ماضٍ، فلا ينفي وقوعه فيما يُستَقبَل، بإذن الله لهم في ذلك قدراً، وتسليطهم عليه بالتدريج قليلاً قليلاً، حتى يتم الأجل، وينقضي الأمد المقدور، فيخرجون، كما قال الله:* *{{وَهُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ حَدَبٍ يَنْسِلُونَ}}**) البداية والنهاية 2/558.*

*[3]**[142]**- راجع ما جاء في الدليل الأول من هذه الرسالة، ص77، 78.*

*[4]**[143]**- يشير إلى حديث ثوبان رضي الله عنه، قال: قال رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: «يوشك أن تداعى عليكم الأمم من كل أفق، كما تداعى الأكلة على قصعتها» قال: قلنا يا رسول الله! أمن قلةٍ بنا يومئذٍ؟ قال: أنتم يومئذٍ كثير. ولكن تكونون غثاءً كغثاء السيل، ينتزع المهابة من قلوب عدوكم، ويجعل في قلوبكم الوهن». قال: قلنا: وما الوهن؟ قال: «حب الحياة، وكراهية الموت») رواه أحمد، واللفظ له، المسند: (5/278) رقم (22498) وأبو داود، وفي الملاحم، رقم (4297). وصححه الألباني في صحيح أبي داود، حديث (3610، 4297)، وفي سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة رقم (956).*

*[5]**[144]**- وهي من أعظم الفتن التي حاقت بالمسلمين، حتى أن ابن الأثير (555 ـ 620) رحمه الله، قال في تاريخه: (لقد بقيت عدة سنين معرضاً عن ذكر هذه الحادثة استعظاماً لها، كارهاً لذكرها. فأنا أقدم إليه رجلاً، وأؤخر أخرى. فمن الذي يسهل عليه أن يكتب نعي الإسلام والمسلمين؟! ومن الذي يهون عليه ذكر ذلك؟! فيا ليت أمي لم تلدني، ويا ليتني مت قبل حدوثها وكنت نسياً منسياً... فلو قال قائل: إن العالم مذ خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى آدم، وإلى الآن لم يُبتَلوا بمثلها، لكان صادقاً، فإن التواريخ لم تتضمن ما يقاربها، ولا ما يدانيها... ولعل الخلق لا يرون مثل هذه الحادثة إلى أن ينقرض العالم، وتفنى الدنيا، إلا يأجوج ومأجوج)، الكامل في التاريخ 10/333 حوادث سنة 617هـ.*
*هذا وهو، رحمه الله، لم يعش حتى يشهد بقية فتنتهم، وسقوط بغداد، عاصمة الخلافة الإسلامية، وما جرى من الحوادث العظام، كما بسط ذلك ابن كثير، رحمه الله، في البداية والنهاية: 17/356 ـ 364، حوادث سنة 656هـ.*
*وقد ابتدأت هذه الفتنة عام 617هـ من أطراف الصين، وانتهت، أو كادت، عام 658هـ في عين جالوت، في الشام.*

*[6]**[145]**- قال ابن كثير، رحمه الله، في تاريخه: (فيأجوج ومأجوج طائفة من الترك، وهم مغل المغول. وهم أشد بأساً، وأكثر فساداً من هؤلاء، ونسبتهم إليهم كنسبة هؤلاء إلى غيرهم. وقد قيل: إن الترك، إنما سموا بذلك، حين بنى ذو القرنين السد، وألجأ يأجوج ومأجوج إلى ما وراءه، فبقيت منهم طائفة لم يكن عندهم كفسادهم، فتركوا من ورائه. فلهذا قيل لهم. الترك) البداية والنهاية 2/553.*
*وقال في التفسير: (إنما سمّوا هؤلاء تركاً، لأنهم تركوا من وراء السد، من هذه الجهة، وإلا فهم أقرباء أولئك). يريد يأجوج ومأجوج. تفسير القرآن العظيم 5/195.*
*وقال في كتاب الفتن والملاحم، الملحق بالتاريخ: (وهم كالناس، يشبهونهم، كأبناء جنسهم من الترك الغُتْم، المغول، المخرزمة عيونهم، الذلف أنوفهم، الصهب شعورهم، على أشكالهم وألوانهم) البداية والنهاية: 19/239.*

*[7]**[146]**- قال ابن كثير رحمه الله: (ومن زعم أن يأجوج ومأجوج خلقوا من نطفة آدم حين احتلم، فاختلط بتراب، فخلقوا من ذلك، وأنهم ليسوا من حواء... وهكذا من زعم أنهم على أشكالٍ مختلفة، وأطوال متباينة جداً، فمنهم من هو كالنخلة السحوق، ومنهم من هو غاية في القصر، ومنهم من يفترش أذناً من أذنيه، ويتغطى بالأخرى، فكل هذه أقوال بلا دليل، ورجم بالغيب بغير برهان. والصحيح أنهم من بني آدم، وعلى أشكالهم وصفاتهم). البداية والنهاية 2/553 ـ 554.*

*[8]**[147]**- أي لا قدرة ولا طاقة. كأن يديه معدومتان لعجزه عن دفعه.*

*[9]**[148]**- أي ضمهم، واجعله لهم حرزاً. والحرز: الموضع الحصين.*

*[10]**[149]**- سهامهم.*

*[11]**[150]**- قطعة من حديثٍ طويل، رواه مسلم في صحيحه. رقم (2937).*

*[12]**[151]**- سورة الحشر: الآية 2.*

*[13]**[152]**- سورة الذاريات: الآية 35.*

*[14]**[153]**- سورة الشعراء: الآية 57.*

*[15]**[154]**- سورة الإسراء: الآية 5.*

*[16]**[155]**- أي من الجزيرة، ما بين النهرين، من أرض العراق، وهو بعث بختنصر أو سنحاريب إلى بني إسرائيل في الشام وبيت المقدس.*

*[17]**[156]**- سورة المائدة: الآية 31.*

*[18]**[157]**- سورة البقرة: الآية 246.*

*[19]**[158]**- في هذا تأويل ظاهر، ورسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم أعلم بما قال، كيف وقد حقق ذلك بقوله: «فتعود عليهم مخضوبة دماً». وقد كان يسع النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم أن يعبر بما يحتمل المعنى الذي ذكر الشيخ، كأن يقول: «بسلاحهم»، فضلاً عن أن يحقق ذلك بوصف يتعلق بالنشاب، فالمتعين حمل النص على ظاهره.*

*[20]**[159]**- لا يمتنع أن يفضي الأمر إلى تدمير الأسلحة الحديثة الفتاكة، وأن يعود الناس في آخر الزمان إلى استعمال الأسلحة البدائية، ولهذا النص نظائر كثيرة في أحاديث الملاحم، آخر الزمان.*

*[21]**[160]**- صحيح البخاري رقم (81)، جامع الترمذي رقم (2205).*

*[22]**[161]**- بل المتعين ما أخبر به المعصوم صلّى الله عليه وسلّم، دون حاجة إلى تأويل، حيث قال: «فيمر أوائلهم على بحيرة طبرية، فيشربون ما فيها، ويمر آخرهم فيقولون: لقد كان بهذه مرةً ماء» رواه مسلم رقم (2937). فكونه إشارة وتنبيه على كثرتهم العظيمة لا يمنع من إرادة الظاهر، وأما التأويل* 
*الثاني فبعيد جداً، وليس في الإخبار به مزية. فإنه لم يزل الناس يستخرجون المياه من* 
*البحيرات والغدران بالوسائل القديمة والحديثة. وربما تنضب أحياناً.* 
*ومع ما ذهب إليه الشيخ، رحمه الله، في التأويل الثاني، فإن بحيرة طبرية لم تنشف حتى الآن. وسياق الحديث النبوي يدل على أن الطائفة الأولى من يأجوج ومأجوج شربت ماء البحرية شرباً حقيقياً، لا أنها حرثت، وزرعت، وسقت.*

*[23]**[162]**- هو بحمد الله محفوظ، لا مخالف له، رواه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه، برقم (2937).*

*[24]**[163]**- الصهيونيون، وإن كان كثير منهم قدم من بلاد الإفرنج، إلا إنهم يهود من نسل سام بن نوح، وليسوا من يأجوج ومأجوج نسل يافث، الذين جاء الخبر بشربهم بحيرة طبرية. فما يقع من استخراج مائها بالآلات والمكائن من الصهيونيين وغيرهم ليس هو تحقيق خبر النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم في يأجوج* 
*ومأجوج.*

*[25]**[164]**- انظر على سبيل المثال: تاريخ الأمم والملوك، لأبي جعفر، محمد بن جرير الطبري. 1/124 ـ 132. وقد روى في ذلك أحاديث مرفوعة، وآثاراً عن السلف، ومسلمة أهل الكتاب، ومنه قوله عن وهب بن منبه: (.. وإن يافث أبو الترك، وأبو يأجوج ومأجوج، وهم بنو عم الترك) وقال أيضاً: (ومن ولد موعج: يأجوج ومأجوج وهم في شرقي أرض الترك والخزر).*
*وانظر كلام المفسرين على قوله تعالى:* *{{وَجَعَلْنَا ذُرِّيَّتَهُ هُمُ الْبَاقِينَ *}}** [الصافات: 77].*

*[26]**[165]**- قال ابن منظور: (تطرّق إلى الأمر: ابتغى إليه طريقاً) لسان العرب 8/155.*

*[27]**[166]**- ربما كان ذلك في زمن المؤلف، رحمه الله، أما الآن فلم يبق موضع إلا وصلته الكشوف، وتم تصويره عن طريق الأقمار الصناعية.*

*[28]**[167]**- علَّق الشيخ فوق كلمة آسيا رقم (1) ورمزاً يشير إلى التسلسل (سـ) فربما وقع له انتقال ذهني، فعدل عن الأرقام إلى الألفاظ: الثانية... الثالثة...*

*[29]**[168]**- قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: (اعلم أن «الأرض» قد اتفقوا على أنها كروية الشكل... وليس تحت وجه الأرض إلا وسطها، ونهاية التحت المركز، فلا يكون لنا جهة بيّنة إلا جهتان: العلو، والسفل، وإنما تختلف الجهات باختلاف الإنسان... والأفلاك مستديرة بالكتاب والسنة والإجماع). مجموع الفتاوى 5/150.*

*[30]**[169]**- سورة الغاشية: الآية 20.*

*[31]**[170]**- سورة الزمر: الآية 5.*

*[32]**[171]**- سورة يس: الآية 40.*

*[33]**[172]**- هو المعروف بـ«المحيط الأطلسي» أو «الأطلنطي».*

*[34]**[173]**- تقدم في ص85 ـ 88.*

*[35]**[174]**- (الترك: اصطلاح يطلق في معناه الواسع على الشعوب التي تتكلم اللغة التركية في تركيا، وروسيا السوفيتية، وتركستان الصينية، وشرقي إيران... وأكبر الظن أن الترك الأصليين عاشوا أولاً في جنوب سيبريا، وفي تركستان، وتوسعوا جنوباً وغرباً، وأقاموا امبراطوريات عدة في آسيا، كامبراطوريتي الأتراك السلاجقة، والأتراك العثمانيين).*
*الموسوعة العربية الميسرة. مادة (الترك) ص505.*
*وقال الأمير شكيب أرسلان في تعليقاته على مقدمة ابن خلدون، وحاضر العالم الإسلامي: (إن الترك هم من أكبر وأشهر الأمم الآسيوية، وإنهم معدودون من الشعوب الطورانية، وهم متشابهون في الخلقة مع الصين والتبت واليابان، ولا عبرة بما تجده من سحناء أتراك الأستانة والأناضول، فإن هؤلاء قد تولدوا وتناسلوا في غربي آسية، من قرون متطاولة، واختلطوا بالأمم الأخرى كالقوقازيين، والمكدونيين،* 
*والأرناؤوط، والروم، والبلغار والأكراد، والعرب، وبقايا أهالي الأناضول القدماء. وتولدت منهم أمة لا تشبه المغول ولا الصين.*
*ولكن الترك الأناضوليين، الذين لم يختلطوا بهذه الأمم الغربية، يشبهون كثيراً أتراك بخارى وخيوة، وكاشغر، وهم ذوو ملامح ظاهرة الشبه مع أهل الصين والتبت والمغول).*
*تعليقات الأمير شكيب أرسلان على مقدمة ابن خلدون، ملحق 1/88، وحاضر العالم الإسلامي 4/173.*

----------


## محمد المبارك

*الدليل التاسع:*
*وهو الجامع لكل ما تقدم. وهو أن دلالة الكتاب والسنة* 
*الصحيحة، والأوصاف المذكورة فيهما ليأجوج ومأجوج لا تصدق* 
*إلا على من ذكرنا من الأمم. وكذلك الأمور الواقعة المقطوع* 
*بها حساً، وعلماً، كما تقدمت الإشارة إليها وتقريرها. إذا جمعت* 
*ذلك كله، علمت علماً يقينياً، لا شك فيه ولا ريب، أنها واقعة* 
*على تلك الأمم، وأنهم المرادون بها، وأنها من براهين رسالة* 
*محمد صلّى الله عليه وسلّم. وعلمت أيضاً بما تقدم أنه لا يوجد* 
*غير المذكورين من بني آدم على وجه الأرض. وأن من قال أنهم* 
*غيرهم، لم يقله عن علمٍ وبرهان، وإنما هو قول بلا علم، بل مخالف* 
*للعلم.*


*الدليل العاشر:*
*أن لفظ «يأجوج ومأجوج» واشتقاقه من الأجيج والسرعة* *(**[1]**[175]**)**،* 
*ووصف الشارع لهم بذلك يدل على ما ذكرنا. ولهذا كان الأولى أن* 
*يكون اسم جنس* *(**[2]**[176]**)**، وإن كان طائفة من أهل العلم يرون أنهم* 
*طائفة مخصوصة من دول السوفييت، وهم المعروفون الآن بهذا* 
*الاسم. فكونه اسم جنس يشملهم، ويشمل من وراءهم، أولى* 
*لوجهين:*
*أحدهما: أن الأوصاف المذكورة في الكتاب السنة تنطبق كل الانطباق على تلك الأمم المذكورة جميعهم، مثل قوله: «من كل حدبٍ ينسلون». والشر الذي وصل إلى المسلمين منهم عامة، وإلى العرب خاصة، ووصف* 
*كثرتهم، وكثرة كفرهم، وأنهم أكثر بعث النار، وغيرها مما هو صريح* 
*فيهم.*

*الثاني: إن إخبار النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم عن بعث النار، وأنه من كل ألفٍ تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعون في النار، وواحد في الجنة، وأن جمهور هذا العدد من يأجوج ومأجوج، لا يتصور أن يكون إلا اسم جنس. ولما كان الإشكال في هذه المسألة قد وقع لكثير من الناس، لم يتضح لهم الأمر فيها، مع أن من نظر إلى أدلتها الشرعية والعقلية لم يَرْتَب، أحببت أن أورد من كلام أهل العصر المعتبرين، والذين لهم المعرفة التامة في هذه الأمور، ما يدل على ما ذكر:*
*فقد ذكر الأمير «شكيب أرسلان»* *(**[3]**[177]**)**، رحمه الله، في حواشي* 
*«حاضر العالم الإسلامي»* *(**[4]**[178]**)** أن يأجوج ومأجوج هم «المجار»، وهم*


*«المغول». وذكر غزواتهم لبلاد الإفرنج، واندفاعهم إليها، واندماجهم بهم* *(**[5]**[179]**)**. وقال أيضاً في كتابه الذي سماه: «غزوات العرب» المطبوع في ص170 منه:*
*(وفي تلك الأيام وصل المجار إلى فرنسه، وملأوا البلاد عيثاً وتدميراً. ورأى الأهالي فيهم تصديق نبوة «حزقيال» عن يأجوج ومأجوج* *(**[6]**[180]**)** إلى آخر ما قال* *(**[7]**[181]**)**.*
*وفي المجلد الأول من «الحلل السندسية» للأمير شكيب ص178:* 

*(وذكر الرازي أن القوط، أي ملوك الأندلس، الذين آخرهم «لذريق» الذي هزمه المسلمون، من ولد يأجوج ومأجوج بن يافث بن نوح)* *(**[8]**[182]**)**.*
*ـ وفي المجلد الحادي عشر من «المنار»، في آخر جواب سؤال ص284:*
*(هذا، ومن تذكر إغارة المغول التتار، وهم نسل يأجوج ومأجوج، في القرن السابع الهجري على بلاد المسلمين والنصارى، وما أتوه من الإفساد في الأرض، وما أوقعوه بالأمم المختلفة من القتل، والسبي، والنهب، أمكنه تصور حصول هذا منهم مرةً أخرى، قبل مجيء الساعة، كما قال القرآن الشريف* *(**[9]**[183]**)**،* *{{حَتَّى إِذَا فُتِحَتْ يَأْجُوجُ وَمَأْجُوجُ}}** ... إلخ).*
*ـ وقد ذكر شكيب أرسلان في حواشي «مقدمة ابن خلدون»* *(**[10]**[184]**)** و«حاضر العالم الإسلامي» كيفية تسلسل أنساب التتر، ويأجوج ومأجوج، والترك، ودخولهم في جملة أهل أوربا، بعد ما كانت مساكنهم في آسيا، فذهب أناس، وبقي في آسيا أكثرهم.*
*ـ وقد ذكر صاحب «التذكرة»* *(**[11]**[185]**)** فيها، في الجزء الثاني ص86 لما تكلم عن طبائع الأقطار، ذكر بلاد يأجوج ومأجوج، وموقعها، وما يناوحها من الأقطار، في كلامٍ طويل يؤيد ما ذكرنا.*
*ـ وقال في مجلة «الفتح» (440) العام التاسع 8 محرم، 1254 ص96 في الجزء المذكور في مقالة الشيخ محمد سليمان* *(**[12]**[186]**)**، قال: (جاءت القرون الوسطى، فجاء أهل أوربا عادين على المسلمين يغزونهم* 
*في ديارهم، ويحاربونهم على تخومهم، وفتحت يأجوج ومأجوج.* 
*فانسل التتار من الشرق على بلاد الإسلام فاكتسحوها، وخربوها،* 
*وهدموا الخلافة، وقتلوا الخليفة. ووقع المسلمون بين شقي الرّحا من الشرق، ومن الغرب في بلاءٍ مبين).*
*ـ وفي منجم العمران* *(**[13]**[187]**)**، ص58 من الجزء الأول: (ومن* 
*الأمم التي عرفت حركات* *(**[14]**[188]**)** مهاجرتها قبيلة هيونكنو* *(**[15]**[189]**)** التركية،* 
*فإنها أقدم القبائل التي نعرف تاريخ حملها* *(**[16]**[190]**)** على أمةٍ أخرى، ربما* 
*كانت الأمة الهندية الجرمانية، التي كانت قاطنةً بالقرب من يوتي* 
*غاته* *(**[17]**[191]**)**، في الجهة الشمالية الغربية من الصين، فتلك الحملة التي جعلت شأنها الفتح والتخريب، والسلب والنهب، صدرت من السور العظيم المبني لصدها سنة 214 قبل الميلاد، وامتدت حتى بلغت أقاصي غرب أوربا، سائرةً في أواسط آسيا في الجهة الشمالية من سلسلة جبال هملايا) إلى أن* 
*قال ص62:*
*(ولما رأى الأوربيون ما رأوا من فتوحات المنغول* *(**[18]**[192]**)** التي امتدت من سور الصين إلى «كراكو» في أواسط أوربا، وإلى سواحل البحر المتوسط من غربي آسيا، في ست وعشرين سنة* *(**[19]**[193]**)** وقع الرعب في قلوبهم). إلى آخر ما قال.*
*ـ وقال أيضاً في المنجم، ص72، من المجلد الأول: (اهتمت الدنيا بأسرها بفتوحات روسيا في أواسط آسيا، وإنكلترا باتت في وجل من جري* *(**[20]**[194]**)** ذلك. وكانت نهاية حرب روسيا والجراكسة سنة 1864، الموافق 1281 للهجرة* *(**[21]**[195]**)**، واسطة لهدم* *(**[22]**[196]**)** الحاجز العظيم الذي كان يمنعها عن* *(**[23]**[197]**)** توسيع دائرة أملاكها، وهو جبل «قوه قاف» يعني «القفقاس»* *(**[24]**[198]**)**، وقد تمكنت بذلك من نوال مقصد مهم)* *(**[25]**[199]**)** إلخ.*
*ـ وفي «المقتبس» قال المسعودي* *(**[26]**[200]**)** في كتاب «التنبيه»: (وحد الإقليم الخامس بحر الشام إلى أقصى الروم مما يلي البحر، إلى «تراقية» وبلاد «برجان»، و«الاستبان»، واليأجوج ومأجوج، والترك، والخزر، واللان والجلالقة) فجعلهم في أرض الترك.*
*وقال ابن رسته* *(**[27]**[201]**)**: الإقليم السادس يبتدئ من المشرق، فيمر* 
*على بلاد يأجوج ومأجوج، ثم على بلاد الخزر، وينتهي إلى البحر المغرب) فانظر كيف صرّح بمجاورته لأرض الخزر، وهي معروفة قريب من قزوين.*
*ـ وقال البلخي* *(**[28]**[202]**)** في تاريخه، صفحة 534: (الإقليم السادس: يبتدئ من المشرق، فيمر على بلاد يأجوج ومأجوج، ثم على بلاد الخزر، ثم على وسط بحر جرجان، إلى بلاد الروم.*
*قال أهل العلم: أما ما وراء هذه الأقاليم إلى تمام الموضع* 
*المسكون الذي عرفناه فإنه يبتدئ من المشرق، من بلاد يأجوج* 
*ومأجوج، فيمر على بلاد التغرغر* *(**[29]**[203]**)**، وأرض الترك).*
*وكل هذا ظاهر. وكلامهم في هذا كثير.*
*والغرض الأصلي هنا: بيان مراد الله ورسوله، وأن الأوصاف التي ذكرت عنهم في الكتاب، والسنة الصحيحة المحفوظة، تنطبق عليهم غاية الانطباق، وأن الواقع يصدق ذلك، ويشهد له، وأن كلام أهل السير، والمحققين من الإخباريين، يؤيد ذلك ويشهد له، فعلى من تيقن ذلك، وعرف دخوله في النصوص، أن يعتقده، ويدين الله به. وعلى من أشكل عليه الأمر أن يتوقف عن الجزم بأحد الأمرين نفياً وإثباتاً، وإذا كان لا بد له من الجزم بأحد الأمرين، فليصبر، وليتأن، حتى يتدبر الأدلة الشرعية والعقلية، ويعرف الواقع، فإذا جزم بأحد الأمرين مستنداً إلى الدليل فقد أدى ما عليه من اتباع الدليل الصحيح، فإذا جزم بأحد الأمرين مقلداً لغيره من غير معرفةٍ صحيحة بالمآخذ، فهو من القول بلا علم.*
*وليس هذا الأصل خاصاً بهذه المسألة، بل جميع المسائل الأصولية تجري على هذا الأصل الذي نرجوا الله تعالى أن يتحقق به كل طالب للعلم النافع. ونسأل الله أن يهدينا وإخواننا المسلمين صراطه المستقيم، هدايةً علمية حتى نعرف ما أنزل إلينا من الكتاب والحكمة إجمالاً وتفصيلاً، وهدايةً عملية حتى نسلك الطريق الموصل إلى الله، وإلى دار كرامته؛ بامتثال الأوامر، واجتناب النواهي، إنه جواد كريم. وصلى الله على محمد، وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً.*
*قال ذلك، وكتبه، العبد الفقير إلى الله من جميع الوجوه، عبد الرحمن بن ناصر بن عبد الله آل سعدي، غفر الله له، ولوالديه، ووالديهم، وجميع المسلمين. والحمد لله أولاً وآخراً، وظاهراً وباطناً. سنة 1359هـ.*

----------


## محمد المبارك

** * ** 


*مراجع التحقيق* *(**[30]**[204]**)* 
*أولاً: الكتب:*
*1.**إبطال دعوى الخروج ليأجوج ومأجوج: عبد الكريم بن صالح الحميد، 1424هـ.*
*2.**الأجوبة النافعة عن المسائل الواقعة: عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي، عناية وتعليق: هيثم بن جواد الحداد، دار المعالي: عمّان، دار ابن الجوزي: الدمام، الطبعة الثانية 1420هـ 2000م.*
*3.**الأعلام: خير الدين الزركلي، دار العلم للملايين، بيروت، الطبعة السادسة 1984م.*
*4.**البداية والنهاية: عماد الدين، أبو الفداء، إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير، تحقيق د. عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي، مركز البحوث والدراسات العربية والإسلامية، دار هجر الطبعة الأولى 1417هـ 1997م.*
*5.**بغية المرتاد: تقي الدين، أبو العباس، أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن تيمية الحراني، تحقيق ودراسة: د. موسى بن سليمان الدويش، مكتبة العلوم والحكم، المدينة، الطبعة الأولى 1408هـ 1988م.*
*6.**تاريخ الأمم والملوك: أبو جعفر، محمد جرير الطبري، دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، طبعة 1417هـ 1997م.*
*7.**تاريخ غزوات العرب: الأمير شكيب أرسلان، دار مكتبة الحياة، بيروت، طبعة 1966م.*
*8.**التنبيه والإشراف: علي بن الحسين المسعودي، دار الصاوي للطباعة والنشر، القاهرة، طبعة 1938م.*
*9.**التعريفات: على بن محمد بن علي الجرجاني، تحقيق: إبراهيم الأبياري، دار الكتاب العربي، بيروت، الطبعة الثانية 1413هـ 1992م.*
*10.**تفسير القرآن العظيم: عماد الدين، أبو الفداء، إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير، تحقيق: سامي بن محمد السلامة، دار طيبة، الرياض، الطبعة الأولى 1418هـ 1997م.*
*11.**تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان: عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي، عناية: سعد بن فواز الصميل، دار ابن الجوزي، الدمام، الطبعة الأولى 1422هـ.*
*12.**جامع الأصول في أحاديث الرسول: مجد الدين، أبو السعادات، المبارك بن محمد ابن الأثير الجزري، تحقيق وتخريج وتعليق: عبد القادر الأرناؤوط، مكتبة الحلواني، مطبعة الملاح، مكتبة دار البيان، الطبعة الأولى 1389هـ 1969م.*
*13.**جامع الترمذي: أبو عيسى، محمد بن عيسى الترمذي، دار السلام، الرياض، الطبعة الثانية 1421هـ 2000م.*
*14.**حاضر العالم الإسلامي: لوثروب ستودارد، ترجمة: عجاج نويهض، تعليق: شكيب أرسلان، دار الفكر، بيروت، الطبعة الرابعة 1394هـ 1973م.*
*15.**الحلل السندسية في الأخبار والآثار الأندلسية: الأمير شكيب أرسلان، دار مكتبة الحياة، بيروت.*
*16.**دليل المستفيد على كل مستحدث جديد: عبد العزيز بن خلف آل خلف، المطبعة العصرية، دمشق، الطبعة الأولى.*
*17.**روضة الناظرين عن مآثر علماء نجد وحوادث السنين: محمد بن عثمان بن صالح القاضي، مطبعة الحلبي، القاهرة، الطبعة الثانية 1403هـ 1983.*
*18.**سنن أبي داود: أبو داود، سليمان بن الأشعث السجستاني، دار السلام، الرياض، الطبعة الثانية 1421هـ 2000م.*
*19.**سنن ابن ماجه: أبو عبد الله، محمد بن يزيد بن ماجه القزويني، دار السلام، الرياض، الطبعة الثانية 1421هـ 2000م.*
*20.**الصحاح: إسماعيل بن حماد الجوهري، تحقيق: أحمد بن الغفور عطار، دار العلم للملايين، بيروت، الطبعة الثانية 1399هـ 1979م.*
*21.**صحيح البخاري: أبو عبد الله، محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري، دار السلام، الرياض، الطبعة الثانية 1421هـ 2000م.*
*22.**صحيح مسلم: أبو الحسين، مسلم بن الحجاج النيسابوري، دار السلام، الرياض، الطبعة الثانية 1421هـ 2000م.*
*23.**صحيح مسلم، بشرح النووي: أبو زكريا، يحيى بن شرف النووي، دار الفكر، بيروت، الطبعة الثالثة 1389هـ 1978م.*
*24.**علماء نجد خلال ثمانية قرون: عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن البسام، دار العاصمة، الطبعة الثانية، 1419هـ.*
*25.**الفتح الرباني لترتيب مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل الشيباني: أحمد بن عبد الرحمن البنا، الساعاتي، دار الشهاب، القاهرة، الطبعة الثالثة، دار العلم، جدة، 1404هـ.*
*26.**فيض الباري على صحيح البخاري: محمد أنور الكشميري، دار المأمون، شبرا، الطبعة الأولى 1357هـ 1938م.*
*27.**الكامل في التاريخ: عز الدين، أبو الحسن، علي بن محمد بن الأثير، تحقيق: دار عمر عبد السلام تدمري، دار الكتاب العربي، الطبعة الأولى 1417هـ 1997م.*
*28.**لسان العرب: جمال الدين، أبو الفضل، محمد بن مكرم بن منظور، الأنصاري، تحقيق: أمين محمد عبد الوهاب، محمد الصادق العبيدي، دار إحياء التراث العربي، مؤسسة التاريخ العربي، بيروت، الطبعة الأولى 1416هـ 1996م.*
*29.**مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: تقي الدين، أبو العباس، أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن تيمية الحراني، جمع وترتيب: عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن قاسم العاصمي، الطبعة الأولى 1398هـ.*
*30.**مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل: أبو عبد الله، أحمد بن محمد بن حنبل الشيباني، المكتب الإسلامي، بيروت، الطبعة الرابعة 1403هـ 1983م.*
*31.**مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل. الموسوعة الحديثية. تحقيق: شعيب الأرنؤوط، وآخرون. مؤسسة الرسالة، بيروت، 1420هـ 1999م.*
*32.**معجم المؤلفين: عمر رضا كحالة، مكتبة المثنى، دار إحياء التراث العربي، بيروت، طبعة 1376هـ 1957م.*
*33.**مقدمة ابن خلدون: عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن خلدون، تعليق: الأمير شكيب أرسلان، المطبعة الرحمانية، القاهرة، طبعة 1355هـ 1936م.*
*34.**المنجد في اللغة والأعلام: لويس معلوف اليسوعي، دار المشرق، بيروت، الطبعة الحادية والعشرون 1973م.*
*35.**منجم العمران، في المستدرك على معجم البلدان: جمع وترتيب: محمد أمين الخانجي، مطبعة السعادة، القاهرة، الطبعة الأولى 1325هـ 1907م.*
*36.**الموسوعة العربية الميسرة: إشراف: محمد شفيق غربال، دار القلم، ومؤسسة فرانكلين للطباعة والنشر، الطبعة الأولى 1965م.*
*37.**النهاية في غريب الحديث والأثر: مجد الدين، أبو السعادات، المبارك بن محمد بن الأثير الجوري، تحقيق: طاهر أحمد الزاوي، محمود محمد الطناحي، المكتبة العلمية، بيروت، طبعة 1383هـ 1963م.*
*38.**يأجوج ومأجوج فتنة الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل: د. الشفيع الماحي أحمد، دار ابن حزم، بيروت، الطبعة الأولى 1416هـ 1996م.*
*ثانياً: المجلات:*
*1.**مجلة الفتح: صحيفة إسلامية أسبوعية، صاحبها ومحررها: محب الدين الخطيب، دار المطبعة السلفية، القاهرة.*
*2.**مجلة المشكاة. العددين: الأول، والثالث.*
*3.**مجلة المنار: مجلة إسلامية، تبحث في جميع شؤون الإصلاح الديني والمدني، منشؤها: السيد محمد رشيد رضا، مطبعة المنار، القاهرة.*



*المحتوى* 




الموضوع 

الصفحة




*الرسالة الأولى: فتنة الدجال*


مقدمة التحقيق 

7


ذكر أحاديث الدجال 

19


الكلام على هذه النصوص : 

27


المقدمة الأولى 

27


المقدمة الثانية 

27


المقدمة الثالثة 

27


المقدمة الرابعة 

28




*الرسالة الثانية، يأجوج ومأجوج*


مقدمة التحقيق 

45


قصة الرسالة 

46


ملخص كلام الشيخ في 
يأجوج ومأجوج 

51




50


تحليل 

52


مراحل كتابة الرسالة 

57


يأجوج ومأجوج 

67


الدليل الأول 

72


الدليل الثاني 

76


الدليل الثالث 

77


الدليل الرابع 

79


الدليل الخامس 

86


الدليل السادس 

87


الدليل السابع 

88


الدليل الثامن 

89


الدليل التاسع 

92


الدليل العاشر 

93


مراجع التحقيق 

101


المحتوى 

104

----------


## محمد المبارك

[31][1]- المنار: ج2، م29، ص144 ـ 145.
[32][2]- وقد قرأت هذه الرسالة على فضيلة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد العزيز بن عقيل، حفظه الله، وهو من أجل، وأخص تلاميذ المؤلف رحمه الله، وذلك في بيته العامر، بمدينة الرياض، ليلة السبت الموافق للخامس من شهر ذي القعدة، عام اثنين وعشرين، بعد الأربعمائة وألف من الهجرة النبوية الشريفة، فأشار علي بطبعها، وأن أضم إليها رسالته في يأجوج ومأجوج، مع ما يقتضيه المقام من تحقيق وتعليق، جزاه الله خيراً.
كما أشكر فضيلة الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد الغنيمان، حفظه الله، على تفضله بقراءة هذه الرسالة والتي تليها، وإبداء بعض الملاحظات. جزاه الله خيراً.
[33][3]- كذا في المخطوط، ولفظ مسلم: (إنها لن تقوم حتى ترون قبلها).
[34][4]- في المخطوط: (وثلاث خسوفات) والتصويب من صحيح مسلم.
[35][5]- صحيح مسلم: (2901).
[36][6]- صحيح مسلم: (2901).
[37][7]- صحيح مسلم: (2947) وفي المخطوط تقديم الدخان على الدجال.
[38][8]- صحيح مسلم: (158).
[39][9]- صحيح مسلم: (2946).
[40][10]- صحيح البخاري: (7407)، صحيح مسلم: (169). قال ابن الأثير: (الحبة الطافئة من العنب: هي التي قد خرجت عن حد نبات أخواتها في العنقود ونتأت) جامع الأصول 10/346. 
[41][11]- صحيح البخاري: (7131)، صحيح مسلم: (2933).
[42][12]- صحيح البخاري: (3338)، صحيح مسلم: (2936).
[43][13]- صحيح البخاري: (3450)، صحيح مسلم: (2934) واللفظ له.
[44][14]- قال ابن الأثير: (هي بفتح الظاء والفاء: لحمة تنبت عند المآقي، وقد تمتد إلى السواد فتغطيه) النهاية في غريب الحديث 3/158.
[45][15]- صحيح مسلم: (2934).
[46][16]- قال ابن الأثير: (جفال الشعر: أي كثيره) النهاية في غريب الحديث 1/280.
[47][17]- صحيح مسلم: (2934).
[48][18]- قال ابن الأثير: (الحجيج: المحاجِج. وهو المجادِل والمخاصِم الذي يطلب الحجة وهي الدليل) جامع الأصول 10/346.
[49][19]- قال ابن الأثير: (القطط: الشعر الجعد) جامع الأصول 10/346.
[50][20]- قوله: (فإنها جواركم من فتنته) عند أبي داود. وليست في صحيح مسلم.
[51][21]- قال ابن الأثير: (أي طريق بينهما) النهاية: 2/73.
[52][22]- في المخطوط: (فعاث يميناً وشمالاً) والتصويب من صحيح مسلم. والعيث أشد الفساد.
[53][23]- قال ابن الأثير: (أي قدروا قدر يوم من أيامكم المعهودة. وصلوا فيه كل يوم بقدر ساعاته) جامع الأصول 10/346.
[54][24]- قوله: (ويستجيبون له) ساقطة من المخطوط، وأثبتناها من صحيح مسلم.
[55][25]- قال ابن الأثير: (السارحة: الماشية، لأنها تسرح إلى المرعى). جامع الأصول 10/346.
[56][26]- قال ابن الأثير: (الذُّرى: جمع ذِروة، وهي أعلى سنام البعير) النهاية 2/159 وفي بعض الروايات درَّاً: أي لبناً، كناية عن كثرة الخصب والمرعى.
[57][27]- قال الجوهري: (شيء سابغ: أي كامل واف) الصحاح: 4/1321.
[58][28]- قال الجوهري: (الخاصرة: الشاكلة) الصحاح: 2/646. والمراد: امتلاء بطونها من 
الشبع.
[59][29]- قوله: (فيدعوهم) ساقطة من المخطوط، وأثبتناها من صحيح مسلم.
[60][30]- قال ابن الأثير: (الممحِل: الذي قد أجدبت أرضه وقحطت، وغلت أسعاره) جامع 
الأصول 10/346.
[61][31]- في المخطوط: كيعازيب. قال ابن الأثير: (يعاسيب: جمع يعسوب. وهو فحل النحل ورئيسها) جامع الأصول 10/346.
[62][32]- قال ابن الأثير: (الجِزلة بالكسر: القطعة) جامع الأصول 10/347.

[63][33]- قال ابن الأثير: (الغرض: الهدف الذي يُرمى بالنشاب) جامع الأصول 10/347.
[64][34]- أي عليه شقتين من ثياب مصبوغة بالهرد. انظر جامع الأصول 10/347.
[65][35]- قال ابن الأثير: (جمان: جمع جمانة، وهي حبة تؤخذ من النقرة، كاللؤلؤة) أي في الصفاء والحسن جامع الأصول 10/347. ولفظ مسلم (جمان كاللؤلؤ).
[66][36]- كذا في المخطوط (من ريح). وفي صحيح مسلم بدون (من). 
[67][37]- قال ابن الأثير: (لد: موضع بالشام. وقيل بفلسطين) النهاية 4/245.
[68][38]- في المخطوط: (قوم عصمهم الله)، والتصويب من صحيح مسلم.
[69][39]- صحيح مسلم: (2937).
[70][40]- في المخطوط: (إنه)، والتصويب من صحيح مسلم.
[71][41]- صحيح مسلم: (2938).
[72][42]- كذا في المخطوط. وفي صحيح مسلم: (ليفرن الناس من الدجال في الجبال).
[73][43]- صحيح مسلم: (2945).
[74][44]- أصبهان أو أصفهان: مدينة في إيران بين طهران وشيراز. انظر المنجد في 
الأعلام ص50.
[75][45]- الطيالسة جمع طيلَسَان، فارسي معرب، وهو ضرب من الأكسية. انظر: الصحاح 3/944، واللسان 8/183.
[76][46]- صحيح مسلم: (2944).
[77][47]- قال ابن الأثير: (السباخ: الأراضي التي لا تنبت المرعى) جامع الأصول
10/350.
[78][48]- صحيح البخاري: (7132)، صحيح مسلم: (2938).
[79][49]- صحيح البخاري: (7133)، صحيح مسلم: (1380) واللفظ له.
[80][50]- صحيح البخاري: (7125).
[81][51]- ويعرف بحديث الجساسة، وقد رواه مسلم بسياقٍ تامٍ طويل: (2942). وأبو داود (4325 ـ 4328)، والترمذي رقم 2253، وابن ماجة رقم 4074.
[82][52]- قال ابن الأثير: (المجان: جمع مجنَّة، وهو الترس، والمطرّقة: التي ضوعف عليها العَقبُ، وألبسته شيئاً فوق شيء) جامع الأصول: 10/360.
[83][53]- قد رواه عمرو بن حريث عن أبي بكر الصديق. وقال الترمذي: (هذا حديث حسن غريب). جامع الترمذي: (2237).
[84][54]- سنن أبي داود: (4319).
[85][55]- صحيح البخاري: (7122)، صحيح مسلم: (2939).
وفي البخاري: (وما يضرك منه؟) وفي مسلم: (وما ينصبك منه؟ إنه لا يضرك).
[86][56]- انظر إليها مستوفاة في جامع الأصول: 10/362 ـ 375.
[87][57]- صحيح مسلم: (2900).
[88][58]- هكذا رسم الشيخ رحمه الله هذه الجملة في وسط السطر، على سبيل العنوان. وقوله (تقتضي) إما سبق قلم، أو على إضمار محذوف، مثل: (مسألة) تقتضي..
[89][59]- هكذا في المخطوط، ولعلها: (إذا أخبرهم الشارع بجنسها، بين لهم ما يعرفون).
[90][60]- سورة الإسراء، الآية: 60.
[91][61]- قال رحمه الله في التفسير: (والمعنى: إذا كان هذان الأمران قد صارا فتنةً للناس حتى استلج الكفار بكفرهم، وازداد شرهم، وبعض من كان إيمانه ضعيفاً رجع عنه، بسبب أن ما أخبرهم به من الأمور التي كانت ليلة الإسراء، ومن الإسراء من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى، كان خارقاً للعادة، والإخبار بوجود شجرة تنبت في أصل الجحيم أيضاً من الخوارق، فهذا الذي أوجب لهم التكذيب. فكيف لو شاهدوا الآيات العظيمة، والخوارق الجسيمة؟! أليس ذلك أولى أن يزداد بسببه شرهم؟ فلذلك رحمهم الله، وصرفها عنهم.
ومن هنا تعلم أن عدم التصريح في الكتاب والسنة بذكر الأمور العظيمة التي حدثت في الأزمنة المتأخرة، أولى وأحسن، لأن الأمور التي لم يشاهد الناس لها نظيراً، ربما لا تقبلها عقولهم، لو أخبروا بها قبل وقوعها، فيكون ذلك ريباً في قلوب بعض المؤمنين، ومانعاً يمنع من لم يدخل الإسلام، ومنفراً عنه. بل ذكر الله ألفاظاً عامة، تتناول جميع ما يكون. والله أعلم). تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان 2/928.
[92][62]- أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن عبد السلام، الحراني، الدمشقي، الحنبلي، أبو العباس، تقي الدين، ابن تيمية. ولد في حران سنة 661هـ ثم انتقل إلى دمشق مع أسرته إثر هجوم التتار. فنبغ، واشتهر، وبرع 
في كل فن. وأفتى ودرس وهو دون العشرين. وكان قوياً في ذات الله، شديداً على أهل البدع 
ولقي بسبب صدعه بالحق أذىً كثيراً، وسجن مراراً بسبب ذلك، فصبر واحتمل حتى لقي ربه و
هو معتقل في قلعة دمشق سنة 728هـ فخرجت دمشق كلها في جنازته. وتعتبر مؤلفاته مرجعاً 
في مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة، ومنها: منهاج السنة النبوية، درء تعارض العقل والنقل، 
الإيمان، العقيدة الواسطية، والحموية، والتدمرية وقد جمع فتاويه عبد الرحمن بن قاسم في سبعةٍ وثلاثين مجلداً. انظر: الأعلام: 1/144.
[93][63]- هي رسالة في الرد على «ابن سبعين»، وأهل وحدة الوجود والاتحاد. وقد عُرفت 
بأسماء متعددة مثل: «السبعينية»، و«المسائل الاسكندرانية»، و«بغية المرتاد في الرد على
المتفلسفة والقرامطة والباطنية أهل الإلحاد، من القائلين بالحلول والاتحاد» 
وغيرها.
انظر تحقيق الدكتور موسى الدويش، لبغية المرتاد: ص53 ـ 57طـ: مكتبة العلوم
والحكم 1408 ـ ولم يذكر الشيخ رحمه الله، ها هنا أرقام الصفحات التي نقل 
منها ـ خلافاً لصنيعه فيما يأتي ـ وقد اعتمدنا في تحقيق النقولات على الطبعة المحققة 
المشار إليها آنفاً.
[94][64]- عبارة شيخ الإسلام: (وفتنته لا تختص). فكلمة (الدجال) توضيحية من المؤلف.
[95][65]- بغية المرتاد: ص483.
[96][66]- كذا في المخطوط، وفي بغية المرتاد بدون (من التعوذ)، وما أثبت الشيخ أحسن.
[97][67]- كذا في بغية المرتاد. وفي المخطوط كلمة غير مقروءة ولا منقوطة.
[98][68]- كذا في بغية المرتاد. وفي المخطوط: (الخلق) بدل (العباد).
[99][69]- كذا في بغية المرتاد. وفي المخطوط: (الرسل) بدل (الأنبياء).
[100][70]- سقطت جملة (حتى أنذر نوح قومه) من المخطوط. وأثبتناها من بغية المرتاد.
[101][71]- سقطت جملة (ابن مريم عليه السلام) من المخطوط. وأثبتناها من بغية المرتاد.
[102][72]- كذا في المخطوط. وفي بغية المرتاد: (وكثيراً ما كان يقع في قلبي أن هؤلاء الطائفة ونحوهم، أحق الناس باتباع الدجال). فلعل المؤلف رحمه الله استعاض عن لفظ (الطائفة) بالمراد بها، وهم الاتحادية، من باب التوضيح.
والاتحادية: هم القائلون بمقالة وحدة الوجود، والاتحاد بين الخالق والمخلوق، وأنهما عينٌ واحدة. وهم غلاة الصوفية والفلاسفة، من أمثال ابن عربي، وابن سبعين، والتلمساني وغيرهم، على تفاوت في عباراتهم.
انظر: التعريفات للجرجاني ص22. طـ. دار الكتاب العربي. 1413هـ. وفتاوى شيخ الإسلام. المجلد الثاني، وشرح النونية ص59 ـ 66طـ. الفاروق.
[103][73]- بغية المرتاد: ص514.
[104][74]- (المنار) مجلة إسلامية شهيرة أنشأها محمد رشيد رضا (1282 ـ 1354هـ) سنة 1315هـ. في مصر لبث آرائه في الإصلاح الديني والاجتماعي. وقد أصدر منها أربعةً وثلاثين مجلداً.
وقد علق الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي بخطه في هذا الموضع فوق السطر، العبارة التالية: (مقالة لعلي سرور الدنكلوني المدرس بالأزهر)، مما يوهم أن النص التالي لعلي سرور، وليس لرشيد رضا. وبالرجوع إلى الموضع المحال إليه في المنار، اتضح أن الكلام لصاحب المنار نفسه، ضمن «فتاوى المنار»، ولا ذكر لعلي سرور هنا. فربما أن الشيخ رحمه الله، كتب العبارة السابقة أعلى الصحيفة من باب التذكرة بمقالة أراد أن ينقل منها ما يناسب الموضوع، كما صنع بنقل كلام لمحمد الغزالي في ذيل رسالته هذه، فلم يتم له ذلك. والله أعلم.
[105][75]- قوله (أي أحاديث الدجال) جملة توضيحية مدرجة، من كلام المؤلف.
[106][76]- في المخطوط: (المسيح بن مريم)، وأثبتنا لفظ «المنار».

----------


## محمد المبارك

[107][77]- لا ريب أن للإنكليز واليهود مصالح متبادلة، ولكن تكشَّف للباحثين من خلال دراسة «الأصولية الإنجيلية» التي يعتنقها عامة البروتستانت أن ثم هدفاً دينياً مشتركاً بين اليهود والنصارى في إقامة «دولة إسرائيل»، مبني على تفسيرات حرفية لنصوص «العهد القديم»، تفيد بضرورة وجود دولة لليهود في الأزمنة الأخيرة، كعلامة على عودة المسيح في الألفية السعيدة، التي تخيلها يوحنا في رؤياه، إثر معركة «هرمجدون». ومن ثم تسعى المنظمات البروتستانتية، خاصة، لدعم دولة إسرائيل، لأن ذلك يعجل بالقدوم الثاني للمسيح، في ظل مملكة داود.
انظر: رؤيا يوحنا، في ختام «العهد الجديد».
وانظر كتاب (حمى سنة 2000) لعبد العزيز كامل. من منشورات المنتدى الإسلامي 1420هـ.
[108][78]- في المخطوط: (بفتنة الدجال)، وأثبتنا لفظ «المنار».
وفي جزم رشيد رضا، رحمه الله، باعتبار فتنة المسيح الدجال، محاولة لإعادة ملك اليهود توسع وتجوّز! ففتنته، أعاذنا الله منها، أكبر من مجرد محاولة سياسية لإنشاء مملكة، وإن كانت تمثل ذروة ما يبلغه اليهود، بل هي فتنة في أصل الدين والاعتقاد بربوبية الله، وألوهيته، عياذاً بالله.
[109][79]- في المخطوط: (ويدل هذا القدر)، والتصويب من «المنار».
[110][80]- الحركة الصهيونية: حركة يهودية، دينية، قومية، عنصرية، تكونت في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي، سعت إلى إنشاء وطنٍ قومي لليهود فوق أرض فلسطين، عقدت أول مؤتمرٍ لها في مدينة «پال» بسويسرا عام 1897م، وقطفت ثمار جهودها السياسية والشعبية بإعلان قيام دولة إسرائيل عام 1948م.
[111][81]- قال ذلك في الجزء الأول من المجلد الثامن والعشرين، الصادر في 29 شعبان سنة 1345هـ.
[112][82]-( الفتح الرباني لترتيب مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل الشيباني)، وشرحه (بلوغ الأماني من أسرار الفتح الرباني) كلاهما من تأليف: أحمد بن عبد الرحمن البنا، الملقب بـ «الساعاتي».
[113][83]- هو السيد محمد رشيد رضا، رحمه الله.
[114][84]- عبّر بالإفراد بالنظر إلى الجنس، أي: شعب الإنكليز. ولا شك أن هذا الشعب القليل العدد، الصغير البلد، تمكن بدهائه ودجله من السيطرة على شعوبٍ كثيرة، تبلغ أضعافه عدداً، وتفوق مساحة بلدانها مساحة بلده أضعافاً كثيرة، حتى وصفت دولته بأنها (الامبراطورية التي لا تغيب عن أراضيها الشمس).
[115][85]- تقدم في ص26.
[116][86]- في هذا الاستنباط بعدٌ، ومخالفة لظاهر النص. فالمراد بالدجال ها هنا الشخص المعين، وليس أمم الدجل الذين وراء فارس والروم. ولهذا قال نافع بن عتبة رضي الله عنه لجابر بن سمرة ـ الراوي عنه ـ: يا جابر! لا نرى الدجال يخرج حتى تفتح الروم. صحيح مسلم (2900).
[117][87]- سورة آل عمران، الآية: 112.
[118][88]- تقدم في ص24.
[119][89]- ظاهر النصوص أنهم يتبعونه تبعية حسية ومعنوية، لا أنه يستدعيهم إليه. وذلك أنه يخرج من جهتهم، من المشرق، من خراسان فيتبعه قومٌ كأن وجوههم المجان المطرقة، كما عند الترمذي 9/90، ثم يتبعه يهود أصبهان من إيران، كما في صحيح مسلم، فيسير بمن تبعه نحو فلسطين وغيرها. فهذه التبعية تبعية خاصة، سوى ما يتبع من اليهود منذ أكثر من نصف قرن، من التجمع في فلسطين بعد الشتات، أو «الدياسبورا»، كما يقولون.
[120][90]- (بَلفور: آرثرجيمس 1848 ـ 1930م، سياسي إنكليزي، رئيس الوزراء 1902م، ثم وزير الخارجية 1917م. أصدر «وعد بلفور» الذي ضمنه حق اليهود بإنشاء وطن قومي في فلسطين، 1917م). المنجد في الأعلام: ص141. طـ دار المشرق. السابعة 1973.
[121][91]- تقدم في ص20.
[122][92]- طلع قرن هذه الفتنة إبان الاحتلال الإنكليزي لفلسطين. ففي عام 1357هـ/1937م منح الإنكليز اليهود قرابة ثلث مساحة فلسطين، رغم أن عددهم لا يتجاوز مئة ألف نسمة، ولا يملكون سوى 5% من أراضي فلسطين. ثم تزايدت الهجرة اليهودية حتى بلغ عدد اليهود عام 1367هـ/1947م نصف مليون نسمة، أي ثلث سكان فلسطين آنذاك، فمنحهم مشروع الأمم المتحدة للتقسيم 60% من أرض فلسطين. وفي العام التالي جرى الإنسحاب الإنكليزي، وتم إعلان قيام دولة إسرائيل عام 1368هـ/1948م، فخاضت الدول العربية حرباً معها، أسفرت عن استيلاء اليهود على قرابة 78% من فلسطين للأسباب التي أشار إليها الشيخ، رحمه الله.
[123][93]- وقد صدقت توقعاته، رحمه الله، ففي عام 1387هـ/1967م، أي بعد أحد عشر عاماً من وفاة الشيخ، رحمه الله، جرت حرب الأيام الستة، وانتزع اليهود فيها القدس، والضفة الغربية من الأردن، وقطاع غزة من مصر، وهضبة الجولان من سوريا، وهم الآن يسومون الفلسطينيين سوء العذاب بمرأى ومسمع من العرب والمسلمين والعالم، سيما بعد اندلاع ما سمي بالانتفاضة الفلسطينية منذ عام 1408هـ/1987م، ليقضي الله أمراً كان مفعولاً.
[124][94]- تقدم في ص22.
[125][95]- في هذا الجزم نظر! فالله أعلم بم يكون ذلك.
[126][96]- تقدم في ص21.
[127][97]- ما نسبه المؤلف رحمه الله إلى كثير من أهل العلم! تأويل مخالف لظاهر النص. قال النووي، رحمه الله: (الصحيح الذي عليه المحققون أن هذه الكتابة على ظاهرها، وأنها كتابة حقيقة، جعلها الله آية وعلامة من جملة العلامات القاطعة بكفره وكذبه وإبطاله. ويظهرها الله لكل مسلم كاتب وغير كاتب، ويخفيها عمن أراد =شقاوته وفتنته. ولا امتناع في ذلك. وذكر القاضي فيه خلافاً: منهم من قال: هي كتابة حقيقة، كما ذكرنا، ومنهم من قال: هي مجاز وإشارة إلى سمات الحدوث عليه، واحتج بقوله: «يقرؤه كل مؤمن كاتب، وغير كاتب» وهذا مذهب ضعيف). شرح مسلم 18/60 ـ 61.
وفي رواية عند الترمذي: (مكتوب بين عينيه كافر، يقرأه من كَرِه عمله).
قال أبو عيسى: هذا حديث حسن صحيح. حديث رقم 2235.
[128][98]- تقدم في ص25.
[129][99]- تقدم في ص25.
[130][100]- تقدم في ص23.
[131][101]- متفق عليه. صحيح البخاري: (2543)، صحيح مسلم: (2525).
[132][102]- ولعل هذه الرسالة من جهاده بالحجة والبيان. ومؤلفها رحمه الله من بني تميم.
[133][103]- ذيَّل المؤلف، رحمه الله، رسالته بهذا النقل بعد أن ختمها، مما يدل على أنه استجد له. وربما كان ينوي تبييض الرسالة، وإدراج هذا النقل في موضعه المناسب، والكلام على ما يجد من أمر هذه الفتنة مستقبلاً، فلم يقع له ذلك، رحمه الله.
للشيخ العلامة عبدالرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


[1][175]- ذكر ابن منظور رحمه الله في معاني الأجيج: (وأجّ يؤج أجّاً: أسرع... الأجُّ، الإسراع والهرولة... يأجوج ومأجوج، وهما اسمان أعجميان، واشتقاق مثلهما من كلام العرب يخرج من: أجَّتِ النار، ومن الماء الأجاج، وهو الشديد الملوحة المُحرِق من ملوحته.. وهذا لو كان الاسمان عربيين لكان هذا اشتقاقهما، فأما الأعجمية فلا تشتق من العربية: لسان العرب 1/77.

[2][176]- قال الجرجاني: (اسم الجنس: ما وضع لأن يقع على شيءٍ، وعلى ما أشبهه، كالرجل، فإنه موضوع لكل فردٍ خارجي على سبيل البدل، من غير اعتبار تعينه، والفرق بين الجنس واسم الجنس: أن الجنس يطلق على القليل والكثير، كالماء، فإنه يطلق على القطرة والبحر. واسم الجنس لا يطلق على الكثير، بل يطلق على واحد على سبيل البدل، كرجل، فعلى هذا كان كل جنس اسم جنس، بخلاف العكس). التعريفات 41.


[3][177]- شكيب بن حمود بن حسن بن يونس أرسلان، أمير من سلالة التنوخيين، ملوك الحيرة. ولد في «الشويفات» بلبنان سنة 1286هـ، سياسي، مؤرخ، أديب، لقِّب بأمير البيان. عضو المجمع العلمي العربي بدمشق. طاف العديد من البلدان العربية والأوروبية، وأقام في جنيف بسويسرا نحو 25 عاماً. كان من المتحمسين للقضايا السياسية الإسلامية قبل انهيار الخلافة العثمانية، ثم للقضايا العربية. توفي في بيروت سنة 1366هـ، ودفن في مسقط رأسه.
من آثاره: (الحلل السندسية)، و(لماذا تأخر المسلمون وتقدم غيرهم)، (غزوات العرب)، وديوان شعر.
انظر: الأعلام 3/173 ـ 175، معجم المؤلفين 304 ـ 404.

[4][178]- كتاب شهير ألَّفه الأمريكي لوثروب ستودار Lothrop Stoddard (1883 ـ 1950م) سنة 1921م بعنوان The New World Of Islam ، وعرّبه الأستاذ عجاج نويهض، ثم دفعه إلى الأمير شكيب أرسلان ليكتب له مقدمة، فعلق عليه تعليقاتٍ حافلة، وحواشي سابغة، وألحق به فصولاً إضافية، حتى صار أربعة أضعاف الأصل، وطار صيته في آفاق العالم العربي. وقام على طباعته أول مرة الأستاذ المجاهد محب الدين الخطيب، في المطبعة السلفية بمصر، سنة 1343هـ 1925م، ثم تعددت طبعاته، انظر مقدمة الطبعة الرابعة، طبعة دار الفكر بيروت 1394هـ 1973م ص1 ـ 44.

[5][179]- قال الأمير شكيب أرسلان رحمه الله: (كان الترك من على عنق الدهر، في جبل الذهب بين سيبيريا والصين، ثم أخذوا ينتشرون في الأقطار، فهاجروا إلى شمالي سيحون وجيحون، وإلى الشرق الشمالي من بحر خوارزم، وإلى الشمال الغربي من الصين والخطا، فكان منهم قسم في الغرب، وهم «المجار والفنلانديون» أهل «فنلاندا» على البلطيك ـ والبلغار. وهؤلاء هم الذين يقال لهم «الأوراليون»، 
وكان منهم قسم في الشرق، وهم الذين يقال لهم «المانشو والتونغوز» وقسم في الجنوب الشرقي، وهم «المغول»).
تعليقات الأمير شكيب أرسلان على مقدمة ابن خلدون، ملحق 1 ص88، وحاضر العالم الإسلامي 4/173.

[6][180]- تاريخ غزوات العرب في فرنسا وسويسرا وإيطاليا وجزائر البحر المتوسط، للأمير شكيب أرسلان ص220، حسب طبعة «دار مكتبة الحياة» بيروت 1966م.

[7][181]- أثبت الشيخ رحمه الله، بقية ما قال شكيب أرسلان في التعليقات الملحقة بالنسخة المتوسطة من هذه الرسالة، وهو كما يلي:
(.. ولما كانت سنة الألف للمسيح، ظن الناس أنها قد أزفت الساعة. وسأل مطران «فردن» Verdin أحد القسيسين عن صحة هذه المسألة، وهل المجار هم يأجوج ومأجوج أم لا؟ فطمأن القسيس خاطر 
المطران قائلاً له: إن من أشراط الساعة أن يأتي يأجوج ومأجوج ومعهم شعوب آخرى. 
والحال أن المجار جاؤوا وحدهم. فلا تنطبق هذه النبوة عليهم. على أنهم في العيث والتدمير بذوا الأولين والآخرين).

[8][182]- الحلل السندسية في الأخبار والآثار الأندلسية، للأمير شكيب أرسلان. ص178 منشورات دار مكتبة الحياة. بيروت، إلا إن عبارته هكذا:
(وذكر الرازي أن القوط من ولد يأجوج بن يافث بن نوح. وقيل غير ذلك) فتعريف القوط من كلام الشيخ رحمه الله.

[9][183]- كلمة (الشريف) ليست في المخطوط، وهي في الأصل.

[10][184]- عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن محمد، ابن خلدون، مؤرخ، عالم اجتماعي، بحاثة، ولدسنة 732هـ في تونس، وأصله من أشبيلية، رحل إلى المغرب والأندلس ومصر.
اشتهر بكتابه: (العبر وديوان المبتدأ والخبر في تاريخ العرب والعجم والبربر)، وأوله المقدمة التي تنمى إليه، توفي سنة 808هـ، انظر: الأعلام 3/330.

[11][185]- هو داود بن عمر الأنطاكي، طبيب، أديب، ولد في أنطاكية وحفظ القرآن، وقرأ المنطق والرياضيات وأتقن اللغة اليونانية، انتهت إليه الرياسة في الطب، واشتهر بكتابه «تذكرة أولي الألباب». رحل إلى القاهرة، ثم مكة، وتوفي فيها سنة 1008هـ، وله عدة آثار في الطب، والأدب، والكلام.
انظر: الأعلام 2/333 ـ 334.

[12][186]- وصفه في التعليقات الملحقة بالنسخة المتوسطة بـ«نائب المحكمة الشرعية العليا».

[13][187]- كتاب (منجم العمران في المستدرك على معجم البلدان)، جمعه ورتبه السيد محمد أمين الخانجي (1282 ـ 1358هـ)، ولد في حلب، وانتقل إلى القاهرة، وأنشأ فيها مكتبة الخانجي. له عناية بالمخطوطات. انظر: معجم المؤلفين 5/74.

[14][188]- في المخطوط (حركاتها) وهو سبق قلم، والتصحيح من «منجم العمران».

[15][189]- في المخطوط (كينكو) وهو سبق قلم، والتصحيح من «منجم العمران».

[16][190]- في المخطوط (حملتها) وأثبتنا ما في «منجم العمران».

[17][191]- في المخطوط (غانه) وهو سبق قلم، والتصحيح من «منجم العمران».

[18][192]- في المخطوط (فتوح المغول) وهو سبق قلم، والتصحيح من «منجم العمران».

[19][193]- في المخطوط (ستة وعشرين سنة) وهو خطأ، والصواب ما أثبتناه من «منجم العمران».

[20][194]- في المخطوط (من جراء) وأثبتنا ما في «منجم العمران».

[21][195]- أسقط الشيخ رحمه الله التاريخ الميلادي، وهو مثبت في الأصل.

[22][196]- في المخطوط (وبواسطة هرم) وهو سبق قلم لا يستقيم معه الكلام، والتصحيح من منجم العمران.

[23][197]- في المخطوط (من) وأثبتنا ما في «منجم العمران».

[24][198]- جملة (يعني «القفقاس») ليست في منجم العمران، فلعلها توضيح من الشيخ رحمه الله.

[25][199]- في المخطوط: (مقصدهم). وهو سبق قلم، والتصحيح من «منجم العمران).

[26][200]- علي بن الحسين بن علي المسعودي، أبو الحسن، مؤرخ، إخباري، صاحب فنون توفي بمصر في جمادى الآخرة سنة 345هـ. من تصانيفه: مروج الذهب، التاريخ في أخبار الأمم من العرب والعجم، التنبيه والإشراف، المقالات في أصول الديانات انظر: معجم المؤلفين: 7/80.

[27][201]- أحمد بن عمر بن رسته، أبو علي، جغرافي. من تصانيفه: الأعلاق النفيسة في تقويم البلدان. توفي حوالي سنة 300هـ. انظر: معجم المؤلفين 2/31، الأعلام: 1/185.

[28][202]- البلخي، من المؤرخين يحتمل أحد اثنين:
1 ـ محمود بن مسعود البلخي، أديب مؤرخ. توفي سنة 548هـ من آثاره: زينة الزمان في التاريخ. انظر: معجم المؤلفين: 12/202.
2 ـ عبد الله بن محمد البلخي، مؤرخ من أهل الأندلس. توفي سنة 570هـ من آثاره: كتاب المن بالإمامة على المستضعفين. انظر: معجم المؤلفين: 6/113.

[29][203]- كلمة غير واضحة في الأصل، ولم أعثر على تاريخ البلخي، المذكور وأثبتنا هذه الكلمة من نص مشابه في الخطط المقريزية 1/23.




[30][204]-مرتبة على الأحرف الهجائية0

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> وممَّا يدلُّ على عدم صِحَّة هذا التأويل أنَّ لفظ الحديث: (وتخبره فخذه بما أحدثه أهله) يدلُّ على نوع استطلاع وتجسُّسٍ حال غيبته، وهذا ليس حال الجوَّال أوالبيجر، فلا يُخبران بما يخفيه الناس، بل بما يريدون إخباره.
>  ولو فُسِّرت بالكاميرات التجسُّسيَّة مثلًا لكان (بهذا المعنى) أقرب من الجوال والبيجر مع بُعده أيضًا.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وممَّا يؤيِّد مسألة كون الكلام من عذبة السوط وشراك النعل والفخذ حقيقيةً، لا مجازًّا عن كلام غيرها، بواسطتها، أوبواسطة ما يقوم مقامها من المخترعات العصرية =نسبة الكلام إلى السِّباع للأنس أيضًا..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولفظ الحديث لتصويب ما ذكر أعلاه: (حتى تكِّلم السباعُ الإنسَ..) وفي بعض رواياته ما يؤيِّد أنَّ الكلام حقيقيٌّ من قصَّة تكليم الذئب للصحابي ررر .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهو: "عدا الذئب على شاة فأخذها، فطلبه الراعي فانتزعها منه، فأقعى الذئب على ذنبه قال: ألا تتقي الله تنزع مني رزقا ساقه الله إليَّ، فقال: يا عجبي! ذئب مقع على ذنبه يكلمني كلام الإنس! فقال الذئب: ألا أخبرك بأعجب من ذلك؟ محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بيثرب، يخبر الناس بأنباء ما قد سبق! قال: فأقبل الراعي يسوق غنمه حتى دخل المدينة، فزواها إلى زاوية من زواياها، ثم أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبره، فأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فنودي بالصلاة جامعة، ثم خرج، فقال للراعي: أخبرهم، فأخبرهم، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: صدق، والذي نفسي بيده..." الحديث.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قلتُ: فكلُّ هذه القرائن، من ذكر سباق القصَّة وسياقها، وذكر صراحة تكليم الذئب للصحابي، ثم ذكر تكليم السباع للأنس يدلُ على أنَّ الكلام سيكون صراحةً من هذه الجمادات، لا من غيرها، بواسطتها، أوبواسطة ما يقوم مقامها من المخترعات العصرية..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذا غير مستبعدٍ؛ حيث كلَّمت الحصاة رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، وكلَّمه البعير، وحنَّ إليه الجذع (المنبر)، وتحديث الأرض بأخبارها يوم القيامة كما في سورة الزلزلة.. الخ.

----------


## محمد المبارك

............................

----------


## محمد المبارك

استاذي العزيز عدنان البخاري وفقه الله:
*ـ عدم تنزيل المغيَّبات من الشرائط و الأمارات على* *الوقائع و الاشخاص من طريقة اهل السنة و الجماعة ، إلاَّ إذا قام الدليل الحسي* *القاطع بذلك كما ورد في قصة اسماء بنت أبي بكر رضي الله عنها مع الحجاج حين قالت له** : (* *أحدّثك حديثا سمعته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :( يخرج من ثقيف كذّابٌ* *و مُبير ) فأما الكذّاب فقد رأيناه ، وأما المُبير فلا أراه إلا أنت**) .*
*فها هنا نزَّلت أسماء رضي* *الله عنها خبر"كذاب ثقيف" على المختار بن أبي عبيد الكذاب لمَّا قام الدليل الحسِّي* *القاطع بذلك ، و كذلك فعل بعض الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم** .*

*ـ ومِمَّا يؤيِّد صرف خبر تكلم* *الفخذ عن ظاهره ، بل و يوجبُه ، كون تكلم الأطراف من خصائص يوم الحساب كما قال تعالى** :{* *اليوم نختم على افواههم وتكلمنا ايديهم* *وتشهد ارجلهم* *بما كانوا يكسبون }سورة يس - آية 65 ، و الفخذ من الرجل كما لا يخفى ، بارك الله* *فيك و أنجح مساعيك** .*

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

من الأحرى في رأيي أن نترك كل هذه الأشياء التي فتن بها الكثير لمجرد إشارات ضعيفة، وتأويلات ### أليس كذلك

----------


## محمد المبارك

??????

----------


## عربي فريد

شكرا على الموضوع القيم

----------


## محمد المبارك

سلمتَ اخي عربي فريد
بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبد القادر مطهر

رد على: الأحاديث الصحيحة ممَّا ورد في المخترعات الحديثة - 1 
إن الحمد لله، نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهدُ أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمدًا عبده ورسوله، أما بعد:
فقد شارك أخونا الفاضل محمد المبارك، في منتدى الدراسات الحديثية بملتقى أهل الحديث، بموضوعٍ سمَّاه:
الأحاديث الصحيحة ممَّا ورد في المخترعات الحديثة
وهذا ردٌ شاركت به هناك. 
ولما وجدت أن أخانا الفاضل محمد المبارك، قد شارك بنفس الموضوع في هذا المنتدى المبارك، فقد رأيت أنه من المفيد إعادة نشره هنا. 
قال الأخ الفاضل محمد المبارك حفظه الله تعالى:



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الأحاديث الصحيحة
> ممَّا ورد في المخترعات الحديثة


قلت (القائل عبد القادرمطهر):
هذا العنوان أخي الكريم، غير دقيقٍ، فليس كل ما أوردته أحاديثَ، بل لقد أوردت آثارًا أيضًا، كأثر
عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما، في فقرة الأنفاق الأرضية؛
كما إنه ليس كل ما أوردته صحيحًا؛ بل فيه الصحيح والضعيف، كما سأبين إن شاء الله تعالى.
وقال الأخ الفاضل محمد المبارك حفظه الله تعالى:



> السيارات:
> روى مسلم في صحيحه عن أبي هريرة أنَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال( و لتُترَكنَّ القلاص فلا يُسعى عليها ) .
> و هذا اخبارٌ من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنَّه سيأتي زمنٌ لا تستخدم فيه الإبل للمواصلات و التنقل و حمل الأمتعة .
> و الجمال هي أقدر الحيوانات على أعباء السفر في الصحراء و أصبرها . ولذلك فلا يُتصوَّر عدم استخدام الجمال في الاحمال و المواصلات مع وجودها إلاَّ عند توفُّر وسيلة أحسن، و هي السيارات .
> و قد رأينا في هذا الزمان تعطل الجمال عن حمل الأمتعة و استخدام الناس للسيارات بدلاً عنها ، و هذا هو الواقع الملموس اليوم .


قلت (القائل عبد القادر مطهر):
قولك أخي الكريم أن المقصود من عبارة:
ولتُترَكنَّ القلاص فلا يُسعى عليها، هو: أن لا يُرْكَبُ عليها.
هذا التفسير، إنما هو واحدٌ، من ثلاثة تفاسير لها:
الأول:
هذا الذي ذَكَرْتَ، وبه قال: الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي، في أضواء البيان في تفسير آية: ويخلق ما لا تعلمون، قال:
ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة، أنه يخلق ما لا يعلم المخاطبون وقت نزولها، وأبهم ذلك الذي يخلقه; لتعبيره عنه بالموصول، ولم يصرح هنا بشيء منه، ولكن قرينة ذكر ذلك في معرض الامتنان بالمركوبات، تدل على أن منه ما هو من المركوبات، وقد شوهد ذلك في إنعام الله على عباده، بمركوبات لم تكن معلومة وقت نزول الآية: كالطائرات، والقطارات، والسيارات...
...وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ولتتركن القلاص فلا يُسعى عليها، فإنه قَسَمٌ من النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه ستُترك الإبل فلا يُسعى عليها، وهذا مشاهدٌ الآن للاستغناء عن ركوبها بالمراكب المذكورة. اهـ. باختصار.
أضواء البيان 2/334- 335.
كما قال بذلك، أيضًا الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى، قال:
ذلك يعني أن هذه السروج، التي يركبها أولئك الرجال في آخر الزمان، ليست سروجًا حقيقية توضع على ظهور الخيل، وإنما هي أشباه الرحال.
وأنت إذا تذكرت أن الرحال: جمع رحل، وأن تفسيره كما في المصباح المنير وغيره: كل شيء يعد للرحيل، من وعاء للمتاع ومركب للبعير. إذا علمت هذا، يتبين لك بإذن الله أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، يشير بذلك إلى هذه المركوبة التي ابتكرت في هذا العصر، ألا وهي السيارات، فإنها وثيرة وطيئة لينة كأشباه الرحال. اهـ.
السلسلة الصحيحة - 2683.
والتفسير الثاني هو:
أن القلاص تُترك وتُهمل، ولا يُهتم بها، وبه قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله تعالى، قال:
وأما قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وليتركنَّ القلاص فلا يُسعى عليها: معناه أن يزهد فيها ولا يرغب في اقتنائها، لكثرة الأموال، وقلة الآمال، وعدم الحاجة، والعلم بقرب القيامة.
وإنما ذُكرت القلاص لكونها أشرف الإبل، التي هي أنفس الأموال عند العرب، وهو شبيهٌ بمعنى قول الله عز وجل: وإذا العشار عطلت.
ومعنى لا يسعى عليها: لايُعتنى بها، أي يتساهل أهلها فيها، ولا يعتنون بها. اهـ.
شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم 2/192.
والتفسير الثالث هو:
أنه لا يُرسلُ السعاةُ لجمع زكاتها، وقد قال به كل من القاضي عياض وصاحب المطالع، قالا:
معنى لا يُسعى عليها: أي لا تطلب زكاتها، إذ لا يوجد من يقبلها. اهـ.
شرح مسلم 2/192.
كما قال به أيضًا، ابن الأثير وابن منظور، قالا:
أي لا يَخْرج ساعٍ إلى زكاة، لِقلَّة حاجة الناس إلى المال، واسْتِغْنائهم عنه. اهـ.
النهاية في غريب الأثر 4 / 156، ولسان العرب 7/39.
وقال الشيخ حمود التويجري رحمه الله تعالى:
ويحتمل أن يكون كل من الأمرين مرادًا في الحديث؛ أعني: ترك ركوبها والحمل عليها، وترك السعي عليها للصدقة، وقد وقع الأمر الأول في زماننا، وسيقع الأمر الثاني إذا نزل عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام. اهـ.
إتحاف الجماعة بما جاء في الفتن والملاحم وأشراط الساعة 2/198.
يتــبـــع

----------


## عبد القادر مطهر

*رد على: الأحاديث الصحيحة ممَّا ورد في* *المخترعات* *الحديثة* *-2* 
*وقال الأخ الفاضل محمد المبارك حفظه* *الله تعالى:*
*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد المبارك
					

 ويوضِّح ذلك أيضاً قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام فيما رواه أحمد والحاكم عن ابن عمر: ( يكون في آخر الزمان رجال يركبون على المياثر حتى يأتون أبواب المساجد ) رواه أحمد في مسنده والحاكم وابن حبان في صحيحه عن ابن عمر.


**قلت (القائل عبد القادر* *مطهر):*
*هذا الحديث:* *يكون في آخر**الزمان رجال يركبون على المياثر، حتى يأتون أبواب المساجد،*
*لم يخرجه* *بهذا اللفظ* *أحدٌ؛ لا ممن ذكرت، ولا غيرهم.*
*وإنما أخرجه الحاكم في المستدرك على الصحيحين* *باللفظ التالي،* *قال:*
*حدثنا أبو الفضل الحسن بن يعقوب بن* *يوسف العدل، ثنا الحسين بن محمد بن زياد، ثنا هارون بن معروف، ثنا عبد الله بن وهب،* *أخبرني عبد الله بن* *عياش القتباني،* *عن أبيه، عن عيسى بن هلال الصدفي، عن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما: أن رسول* *الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:*
*سيكون* *(* *وليس: يكون ) في* *آخر هذه* *الأمة* *(* *وليس:* *في آخر الزمان ) رجالٌ يركبون على* *المياثر،* *حتى يأتوا* *أبواب مساجدهم** ( وليس:**حتى يأتون أبواب* *المساجد* *)* *نساؤهم كاسيات عاريات، على رؤوسهم كأسنمة البخت العجاف، العنوهن* *فإنهن ملعونات، لو كانت وراءكم أمة من الأمم، لخدمهم كما خدمكم نساء الأمم قبلكم.* *اهـ.*
*مستدرك الحاكم - 8346.*
*والراوي: هو عبد الله* *بن عمرو بن العاص، وليس ابن عمر؛ كما ذكرت.* 
*وقال الأخ الفاضل* *محمد المبارك حفظه الله تعالى:*
*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد المبارك
					

 والمياثر: كما فسرها أهل العلم هي السروج العظام، قلت: و العامَّة تسمِّي السيارات: المواتر، فاعجب لتشابه اللفظين وتواردهما على نفس الموضع.


*
*قلت (القائل عبد القادر* *مطهر):*
*كانت هنا ملاحظة لي، بنيتُها على ما توهمتُ أنه مقصود الأخ الكريم محمد المبارك، ثم كان أن بيَّنَ حفظه الله تعالى مقصودَه منها، فلذلك أعلنتُ هناك، أني أسحبُ ملاحظتي.* 
*يتبـــع*

----------


## عبد القادر مطهر

*رد على: الأحاديث الصحيحة ممَّا ورد في المخترعات* *الحديثة* *- 3*

*وقال الأخ الفاضل محمد المبارك حفظه الله* *تعالى:*


> *وفي لفظٍ آخر: ( سيكون فيآخر أمتي رجال يركبون على السروج كأشباه الرحال ينزلون على أبواب المساجد )* 
> *فتلك السروج العظام ليست رحالاً بلفظ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإنما كأشباه الرحال؟ التي هي جمع رحل.*
> *ولذلك فإنَّ قوله "كأشباه الرحال " فيه اشارة الى انها مركوبات جديدة لم يرها النبي، ألا وهي السيارات والتي يركب عليها الناس إلى أبواب المساجد.*
> *ولم يعرف عن المسلمين أنهم شدوا البغال والجمال أو الخيول ووضعوا عليها السروج العظيمة، ليذهبوا بها إلى المساجد. فلا شك أن هذه الوسيلة للمواصلات غير هذه .*
> *والحديث يصف أن الركوب يكون على السروج لا على الخيول أوالجمال أو غيرها من الحيوان. حيث نجد أنَّ هذا الوصف ينطبق اليوم على السيارات ذات المقاعدالتي تشبه السروج العظيمة و التي يركب الناس عليها إلى أبواب المساجد.*


*قلت: (القائل عبد* *القادر مطهر):*
*هذا الحديث الذي* *أوردت:*
*سيكون في آخر أمتي رجال يركبون على السروج كأشباه* *الرحال ينزلون على أبواب المساجد؛*
*أخرجه ابن حبان في صحيحه، ولكن مع بعض* *الإختلاف في الألفاظ، قال:*
*أخبرنا أبو يعلى، قال: حدثنا أبو خيثمة، قال: حدثنا عبد**الله بن يزيد المقرئ، قال:* *حدثنا عبد الله بن عياش بن* *عباس،* *قال: سمعت أبى يقول:* *سمعت عيسى بن هلال الصدفي، وأبا عبد الرحمن الحبلي* *يقولان:*

*سمعنا عبد الله بن عمرو يقول: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:*

*سيكون في* *أخر أمتي رجال يركبون على* *سروج**(* *وليس: السروج )، كأشباه* *الرجال* *( وليس: الرحال )، ينزلون على أبواب المساجد،* *نساؤهم كاسيات عاريات، على رؤوسهن كأسنمة البخت العجاف، إلعنوهن! فإنهن ملعونات، لو**كان وراءكم أمة من الأمم، خدمهن نساؤكم، كما خدمكم نساء الأمم قبلكم.* *اهـ.*
*صحيح* *ابن حبان – 5753.* 
*كما أخرجه الإمام أحمد بن حنبل في مسنده، مع بعض الإختلاف في ألفاظه أيضًا،* *قال:*

*حدثنا* *عبد الله بن يزيد، حدثنا عبد الله بن عياش بن عباس القتباني، قال: سمعت أبي، يقول:* *سمعت عيسى بن هلال الصدفي، وأبا عبد الرحمن الحبلي، يقولان: سمعنا عبد الله بن* *عمرو، يقول: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: سيكون في آخر أمتي رجالٌ* *يركبون على السروج، كأشباه* *الرجال**(* *وليس: الرحال* *)، ينزلون على* *أبواب* *المسجد**(* *وليس أبواب المساجد* *)، نساؤهم كاسيات عاريات، على رءوسهم كأسنمة البخت العجاف، العنوهن! فإنهن ملعونات،* *لو كانت وراءكم أمةٌ من الأمم، لخدمن نساؤكم نساءهم، كما يخدمنكم نساء الأمم* *قبلكم.* *اهـ.*
*مسند أحمد* *- 6786.*
*والحديث أخرجه أحمد في مسنده، وابن حبان في* *صحيحه، من طريق عبد الله بن يزيد المقرئ، حدثنا* *عبد الله بن عياش* *بن عباس القتباني، قال سمعت أبي يقول: سمعت عيسى بن هلال الصدفي، وأبا عبد الرحمن* *الحبلي يقولان: سمعنا عبد الله بن عمرو يقول: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *يقول: فذكر الحديث.*


*وأخرجه الطبراني مختصرًا، بدون جملة الشاهد،* *في معاجمه: الصغير والأوسط، وقال:**لا يُروى هذا* *الحديث عن عبد الله بن عمرو إلا بهذا الإسناد، تفرد به عبد الله بن* *عياش.*

*وأخرجه الحاكم – 8346 من طريق عبد الله بن* *وهب، عن عبد الله بن عياش، به. وقال:*
*صحيح على شرط* *الشيخين.*

*وتعقبه الذهبي بقوله:*
*عبد الله وإن كان* *قد احتج به مسلم، فقد ضعفه أبو داود والنسائي،* *وقال أبو حاتم:* *هو قريب من ابن لهيعة.*
*والحديث مداره عند الجميع على:* *عبد**الله بن عياش بن عباس، أبو حفص المصري القتباني،* *عن* *أبيه.**وعبد الله* *بن عياش بن عباس أبو حفص المصري* *القتباني:*



*قال ابن ماكولا:**منكر الحديث؛ قاله* *ابن يونس. اهـ.*

*الإكمال**6/72.* 


*ومثله في تهذيب التهذيب* *5/307.*

*وذكره البخاري في التاريخ الكبير، ولم يذكر* *فيه جرحًا ولا تعديلا.*
*التاريخ الكبير 5/151.*
*وذكره ابن حبان في* *الثقات 7/51 رقم 8962.*
*وقال ابن أبي حاتم:* *سألت أبي عنه فقال:*
*ليس بالمتين، صدوق، يكتب حديثه، وهو قريب* *من ابن لهيعة. اهـ.*
*الجرح والتعديل 5/126.*
*وقال أبو عبيد الآجري:* *سألت أبا داود عن عبد الله بن عَيَّاش بن* *عبَّاس القِتْبَاني، فقال:*
*ضعيف الحديث.* *اهـ.*
*سؤالات أبي عبيد الآجري لأبي داود 2/184.*
*وقال الحافظ* *الذهبي:*
*صالح الحديث.* *اهـ.*
*المغني في الضعفاء* *1/350.*
*وقال أبو محمد ابن* *حزم:*
*ليس معروفًا بالثقة. اهـ.*


*المحلى بالآثار* *7/357.**وقال* *الحافظ ابن حجر:*

*صدوق يغلط، أخرج له مسلم في* *الشواهد.* *اهـ.*
*تقريب التهذيب 1/533.*

*وعليه فالحديث لا يصح، لإطباق ثلاثة أئمة من أهل الشأن، على* *تضعيفه:* 

*وهم النسائي وأبو داود وابن يونس،**والأخير بلديِّه، وأعرف الناس بحاله، كما إن إليه المرجع، في الحكم على أهل* *مصر؛*

*قال هذا القول الأخير: الشيخ محمد* *عمرو عبد اللطيف رحمه الله تعالى في:* *أحاديث ومرويات في* *الميزان**3/6.*
*وقد حسن الحديث: الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله* *تعالى في الصحيحة – 2683.* 


*كما صححه الشيخ* *أحمد شاكر رحمه الله تعالى في تحقيقه للمسند 12/36.*

*وقد ضعفه الشيخ* *شعيب الأرنؤوط* *رحمه الله تعالى في تعليقه على* *مسند الإمام أحمد. المسند 2/223.*
*كما ضعفه في تعليقه* *على الإحسان في تقريب صحيح ابن حبان. الإحسان 13/64.*
*وضعفه الشيخ مقبل بن هادي الوادعي رحمه الله تعالى،* *قال:*
*أما ما**جاء في: العنوهن! فإنهن ملعونات، فأنا على ضعف الحديث.* *اهـ.*
*تحفة* *المجيب على أسئلة الحاضر والغريب** -* *أسئلة أصحاب لودر – السؤال 87.*
*وضعفه الدكتور محمد بن تركي التركي عضو* *هيئة التدريس بجامعة الملك سعود، قال:*
*هذا الحديث إسناده ضعيف، فمداره على عبد**الله بن عياش، وهو ضعيف،* *ضعفه عدد* *من الأئمة.* *اهـ.*
*موقع الإسلام اليوم** –* *الفتاوى.*
*ولم يذكره الشيخ مصطفى العدوي في أي من* *كتابيه: الصحيح المسند من أحاديث الفتن والملاحم وأشراط الساعة، وجامع أحكام* *النساء، رغم أن الحديث على شرطه في الكتابين، مما يدل على ضعفه* *عنده.*
*وضعفه من مشايخ ملتقى أهل* *الحديث:*
*الشيخ* *خالد بن عمر الفقيه الغامدي،*
*على هذا* *الرابط:**http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...65&postcount=6*

*والشيخ محمد* *الأمين، على هذا الرابط:**http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpost.php?p=75848&postcount  =5*
*والشيخ عبد الله بن* *جابر الحمادي، على هذا الرابط:**http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpost.php?p=39798&postcount  =3*
*والشيخ إبراهيم أبو* *أنس، على هذا الرابط:**http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpost.php?p=75848&postcount  =5*


*تنبيهٌ:**أما حديث:* *تكون إبلٌ للشياطين، وبيوت ٌ**للشياطين، فأما إبلُ الشياطين فقد رأيتها، يخرج أحدكم بجنيباتٍ معه قد أسمنها، فلا* *يعلو بعيرًا منها، ويمر بأخيه قد انقطع به، فلا يحمله. وأما بيوت الشياطين فلم* *أرها؛*
*والذي قال عنه* *الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله تعالى في الصحيحة - 93، بأن المقصود ببيوت الشياطين:* *السيارات،*



*فهذا الحديثُ لا يصحُ؛ لأنه منقطعٌ بين* *سعيد بن أبي هند، وأبي هريرة؛*
*قال ابن أبي حاتم الرازي في المراسيل:*
*سمعت أبي يقول: سعيد* *بن أبي هند لم يلق أبا هريرة.* *اهـ.*


*المراسيل – 266.**ولهذا فقد تراجع الشيخ الألباني عن تصحيحه،* *ونقله إلى الضعيفة – 2303.*




*تنبيهٌ ثانٍ:**جاء الحديث الذي استشهد به أخونا محمد المبارك،* *بلفظ* *الرجال* *في بعض النسخ،* *وبلفظ* *الرحال* *في بعضها الآخر، وقد قيلت أقوالٌ في أيهما أرجح، ليس* *هذا موضع ذكرها. فمن أرادها فلينظرها في السلسلة الصحيحة – 2683.*

*يتـبــع*

----------


## عبد القادر مطهر

*رد على: الأحاديث الصحيحة ممَّا ورد في المخترعات* *الحديثة* *- 3*

*وقال الأخ الفاضل محمد المبارك حفظه الله* *تعالى:*


> *وفي لفظٍ آخر: ( سيكون فيآخر أمتي رجال يركبون على السروج كأشباه الرحال ينزلون على أبواب المساجد )* 
> *فتلك السروج العظام ليست رحالاً بلفظ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإنما كأشباه الرحال؟ التي هي جمع رحل.*
> *ولذلك فإنَّ قوله "كأشباه الرحال " فيه اشارة الى انها مركوبات جديدة لم يرها النبي، ألا وهي السيارات والتي يركب عليها الناس إلى أبواب المساجد.*
> *ولم يعرف عن المسلمين أنهم شدوا البغال والجمال أو الخيول ووضعوا عليها السروج العظيمة، ليذهبوا بها إلى المساجد. فلا شك أن هذه الوسيلة للمواصلات غير هذه .*
> *والحديث يصف أن الركوب يكون على السروج لا على الخيول أوالجمال أو غيرها من الحيوان. حيث نجد أنَّ هذا الوصف ينطبق اليوم على السيارات ذات المقاعدالتي تشبه السروج العظيمة و التي يركب الناس عليها إلى أبواب المساجد.*


*قلت: (القائل عبد* *القادر مطهر):*
*هذا الحديث الذي* *أوردت:*
*سيكون في آخر أمتي رجال يركبون على السروج كأشباه* *الرحال ينزلون على أبواب المساجد؛*
*أخرجه ابن حبان في صحيحه، ولكن مع بعض* *الإختلاف في الألفاظ، قال:*
*أخبرنا أبو يعلى، قال: حدثنا أبو خيثمة، قال: حدثنا عبد**الله بن يزيد المقرئ، قال:* *حدثنا عبد الله بن عياش بن* *عباس،* *قال: سمعت أبى يقول:* *سمعت عيسى بن هلال الصدفي، وأبا عبد الرحمن الحبلي* *يقولان:*
*سمعنا عبد الله بن عمرو يقول: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:*
*سيكون في* *أخر أمتي رجال يركبون على* *سروج**(* *وليس: السروج )، كأشباه* *الرجال* *( وليس: الرحال )، ينزلون على أبواب المساجد،* *نساؤهم كاسيات عاريات، على رؤوسهن كأسنمة البخت العجاف، إلعنوهن! فإنهن ملعونات، لو**كان وراءكم أمة من الأمم، خدمهن نساؤكم، كما خدمكم نساء الأمم قبلكم.* *اهـ.*

*صحيح* *ابن حبان – 5753.*
*كما أخرجه الإمام أحمد بن حنبل في مسنده، مع بعض الإختلاف في ألفاظه أيضًا،* *قال:*
*حدثنا* *عبد الله بن يزيد، حدثنا عبد الله بن عياش بن عباس القتباني، قال: سمعت أبي، يقول:* *سمعت عيسى بن هلال الصدفي، وأبا عبد الرحمن الحبلي، يقولان: سمعنا عبد الله بن* *عمرو، يقول: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: سيكون في آخر أمتي رجالٌ* *يركبون على السروج، كأشباه* *الرجال**(* *وليس: الرحال* *)، ينزلون على* *أبواب* *المسجد**(* *وليس أبواب المساجد* *)، نساؤهم كاسيات عاريات، على رءوسهم كأسنمة البخت العجاف، العنوهن! فإنهن ملعونات،* *لو كانت وراءكم أمةٌ من الأمم، لخدمن نساؤكم نساءهم، كما يخدمنكم نساء الأمم* *قبلكم.* *اهـ.*

*مسند أحمد* *- 6786.*
*والحديث أخرجه أحمد في مسنده، وابن حبان في* *صحيحه، من طريق عبد الله بن يزيد المقرئ، حدثنا* *عبد الله بن عياش* *بن عباس القتباني، قال سمعت أبي يقول: سمعت عيسى بن هلال الصدفي، وأبا عبد الرحمن* *الحبلي يقولان: سمعنا عبد الله بن عمرو يقول: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *يقول: فذكر الحديث.*
*وأخرجه الطبراني مختصرًا، بدون جملة الشاهد،* *في معاجمه: الصغير والأوسط، وقال:*
*لا يُروى هذا* *الحديث عن عبد الله بن عمرو إلا بهذا الإسناد، تفرد به عبد الله بن* *عياش.*
*وأخرجه الحاكم – 8346 من طريق عبد الله بن* *وهب، عن عبد الله بن عياش، به. وقال:**صحيح على شرط* *الشيخين.*
*وتعقبه الذهبي بقوله:*
*عبد الله وإن كان* *قد احتج به مسلم، فقد ضعفه أبو داود والنسائي،* *وقال أبو حاتم:* *هو قريب من ابن لهيعة.*
*والحديث مداره عند الجميع على:* *عبد**الله بن عياش بن عباس، أبو حفص المصري القتباني،* *عن* *أبيه.*
*وعبد الله* *بن عياش بن عباس أبو حفص المصري* *القتباني:*

*قال ابن ماكولا:*
*منكر الحديث؛ قاله* *ابن يونس. اهـ.*
*الإكمال**6/72.*
*ومثله في تهذيب التهذيب* *5/307.*
*وذكره البخاري في التاريخ الكبير، ولم يذكر* *فيه جرحًا ولا تعديلا.*


*التاريخ الكبير 5/151.*
*وذكره ابن حبان في* *الثقات 7/51 رقم 8962.*
*وقال ابن أبي حاتم:* *سألت أبي عنه فقال:*
*ليس بالمتين، صدوق، يكتب حديثه، وهو قريب* *من ابن لهيعة. اهـ.*
*الجرح والتعديل 5/126.*
*وقال أبو عبيد الآجري:* *سألت أبا داود عن عبد الله بن عَيَّاش بن* *عبَّاس القِتْبَاني، فقال:*
*ضعيف الحديث.* *اهـ.*
*سؤالات أبي عبيد الآجري لأبي داود 2/184.*
*وقال الحافظ* *الذهبي:*
*صالح الحديث.* *اهـ.*
*المغني في الضعفاء* *1/350.*
*وقال أبو محمد ابن* *حزم:**ليس معروفًا بالثقة. اهـ.*
*المحلى بالآثار* *7/357.*
*وقال* *الحافظ ابن حجر:*
*صدوق يغلط، أخرج له مسلم في* *الشواهد.* *اهـ.**تقريب التهذيب 1/533.*
*وعليه فالحديث لا يصح، لإطباق ثلاثة أئمة من أهل الشأن، على* *تضعيفه:**وهم النسائي وأبو داود وابن يونس،*
*والأخير بلديِّه، وأعرف الناس بحاله، كما إن إليه المرجع، في الحكم على أهل* *مصر؛*
*قال هذا القول الأخير: الشيخ محمد* *عمرو عبد اللطيف رحمه الله تعالى في:* *أحاديث ومرويات في* *الميزان**3/6.*
*وقد حسن الحديث: الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله* *تعالى في الصحيحة – 2683.*
*كما صححه الشيخ* *أحمد شاكر رحمه الله تعالى في تحقيقه للمسند 12/36.*
*وقد ضعفه الشيخ* *شعيب الأرنؤوط* *رحمه الله تعالى في تعليقه على* *مسند الإمام أحمد. المسند 2/223.*


*كما ضعفه في تعليقه* *على الإحسان في تقريب صحيح ابن حبان. الإحسان 13/64.*
*وضعفه الشيخ مقبل بن هادي الوادعي رحمه الله تعالى،* *قال:*
*أما ما**جاء في: العنوهن! فإنهن ملعونات، فأنا على ضعف الحديث.* *اهـ.*
*تحفة* *المجيب على أسئلة الحاضر والغريب** -* *أسئلة أصحاب لودر – السؤال 87.*
*وضعفه الدكتور محمد بن تركي التركي عضو* *هيئة التدريس بجامعة الملك سعود، قال:*
*هذا الحديث إسناده ضعيف، فمداره على عبد**الله بن عياش، وهو ضعيف،* *ضعفه عدد* *من الأئمة.* *اهـ.*
*موقع الإسلام اليوم** –* *الفتاوى.*
*ولم يذكره الشيخ مصطفى العدوي في أي من* *كتابيه: الصحيح المسند من أحاديث الفتن والملاحم وأشراط الساعة، وجامع أحكام* *النساء، رغم أن الحديث على شرطه في الكتابين، مما يدل على ضعفه* *عنده.*
*وضعفه من مشايخ ملتقى أهل* *الحديث:*
*الشيخ* *خالد بن عمر الفقيه الغامدي،**على هذا* *الرابط:**http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...65&postcount=6*
*والشيخ محمد* *الأمين، على هذا الرابط:**http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpost.php?p=75848&postcount=5*
*والشيخ عبد الله بن* *جابر الحمادي، على هذا الرابط:**http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpost.php?p=39798&postcount=3*
*والشيخ إبراهيم أبو* *أنس، على هذا الرابط:**http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpost.php?p=75848&postcount=5*
*تنبيهٌ:*
*أما حديث:* *تكون إبلٌ للشياطين، وبيوت ٌ**للشياطين، فأما إبلُ الشياطين فقد رأيتها، يخرج أحدكم بجنيباتٍ معه قد أسمنها، فلا* *يعلو بعيرًا منها، ويمر بأخيه قد انقطع به، فلا يحمله. وأما بيوت الشياطين فلم* *أرها؛*
*والذي قال عنه* *الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله تعالى في الصحيحة - 93، بأن المقصود ببيوت الشياطين:* *السيارات،*
*فهذا الحديثُ لا يصحُ؛ لأنه منقطعٌ بين* *سعيد بن أبي هند، وأبي هريرة؛*
*قال ابن أبي حاتم الرازي في المراسيل:*
*سمعت أبي يقول: سعيد* *بن أبي هند لم يلق أبا هريرة.* *اهـ.*
*المراسيل – 266.*
*ولهذا فقد تراجع الشيخ الألباني عن تصحيحه،* *ونقله إلى الضعيفة – 2303.*
*تنبيهٌ ثانٍ:*
*جاء الحديث الذي استشهد به أخونا محمد المبارك،* *بلفظ* *الرجال* *في بعض النسخ،* *وبلفظ* *الرحال* *في بعضها الآخر، وقد قيلت أقوالٌ في أيهما أرجح، ليس* *هذا موضع ذكرها. فمن أرادها فلينظرها في السلسلة الصحيحة – 2683.*
*يتـبــع*

----------


## عبد القادر مطهر

رد على: الأحاديث الصحيحة ممَّا ورد في المخترعات الحديثة - 4
وقال الأخ الفاضل محمدالمبارك حفظه الله تعالى:


> وسائل الاتصال الحديثة:1ـ الجوال و البيجر
> عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( والذي نفسي بيده لا تقوم الساعة حتى تكلِّم السباع والإنس ، وحتى تكلِّم الرجل عذبة سوطه وشراك نعله ، وتخبره فخذه بما أحدثه أهله ) . رواه الترمذي و قال حسن غريب ، و صححه ابن حبان و الحاكم .و المعلوم أن الجوال او البيجر إنما يُوضعان في الجيب الملاصق للفخد .


*قلت (القائل عبد* *القادر مطهر):*
*أولا:* *سياق* *حديث الترمذي أخي الكريم هو كما يلي، لا كما* *أوردته:*
*والذي نفسي بيده، لا تقوم الساعة حتى تكلِّم* *السباعُ* *الإنسَ،* *( وليس:* *السباع والإنس )،* *وحتى* *تكلِّم الرجل عذبة سوطه، وشراك نعله، وتخبره* *فخذه* *بما* *أحدث* *( وليس: أحدثه ) أهله* *من* *بعده**.* *(** بزيادة من بعده ).*
*ثانيًا: تفسيرك* *عذبة السوط، وشراك النعل، والفخذ، الواردة في الحديث السالف* *الذكر:*
*بالجوَّال* *والبيجر!!*
*وقولك:*
*والمعلوم أن* *الجوال* *أو البيجر، إنما يُوضعان في الجيب الملاصق للفخذ!!*
*فإنه لا يخفى أخي* *الكريم، ما في هذا من التكلف، فإن الأصل في الألفاظ أن تُحملُُ على*
*ظاهرها، إلا أن* *يصرفها صارفٌ.*
*فما الذي أخرج هذه الثلاثة عن ظاهرها؟* *وأنها مقصودةٌ مجازًا، لا حقيقةً؟*
*وهل مجرد وضع* *البيجر والجوال في الجيب الملاصق للفخذ، كافٍ لصرف معاني عذبة*
*السوط، وشراك النعل،* *والفخذ، من الحقيقة إلى المجاز؟*
*كما إن البيجر والجوال، لا**يُوضعان* *بالضرورة* *في الجيب الملاصق للفخذ، بل قد* *يوضعان في*
*جيب القميص الملاصق للصدر، أو في الحزام حول* *الخصر.*
*فهل سيتغير الأمر أخي الكريم؟ ويختلف تفسير**الحديث في هذه الحالة؟*
*وإليك سياق الحديث كاملا، كما في* *مسند أحمد – 11365 عن* *أبي* *سعيد الخدري*
*t**قال:*
*عدا* *الذئب على شاةٍ فأخذها، فطلبه الراعي فانتزعها منه، فأقعى الذئب على ذنبه، قال: ألا*
*تتقي الله! تنزع مني رزقًا ساقه الله إلي! فقال: يا عجبي ذئب مقعٍ على ذنبه، يكلمني* *كلام*
*الإنس؟! فقال الذئب: ألا أخبرك بأعجب من ذلك؟ محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بيثرب،*
*يخبر الناس بأنباء ما قد سبق! قال: فأقبل الراعي يسوق غنمه حتى دخل المدينة، فزواها* *إلى*
*زاوية من زواياها، ثم أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبره، فأمر رسول الله* *صلى الله*
*عليه وسلم فنودي: الصلاة جامعة! ثم خرج فقال للراعي: أخبرهم! فأخبرهم،* *فقال رسول*
*الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:*
*صدق!* *والذي نفسي بيده لا* *تقوم الساعة،* *حتى يكلم السباعُ الإنس، ويكلم الرجلَ* *عذبة*
*سوطه،* *وشراكُ نعله، ويخبره فخذُهُ، بما أحدث أهله* *بعده.*
*وفي الحديث: تكليمُ الذئب للصحابي رضي الله عنه،* *وإخباره صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن*
*السباع سوف تكلِّم ُ**الإنسَ.*
*وإن في هذا لقرينةٌ قويةٌ، على أن الكلام* *من الثلاثة؛ عذبة السوط، وشراك النعل، والفخذ؛*
*هو على الحقيقةِ لا* *المجاز!*
*وهل سيبقى بيجرٌ أو جوالٌ أخي الكريم، قبل* *قيام الساعة؟!*
*وكل* *الأجهزة، والآلات، والأسلحة الحديثة، سوف تتعطل أو**تُدمَّر؟!*
*وحروب المهدي عليه السلام آخر الزمان، إنما ستكون على الخيول، وبالسيوف* *والحراب؟!*
*ودليلنا قول النبي* *r**في الملحمة:*
*فبينما هم يقتسمون الغنائم،* *قد علقوا* *سيوفهم بالزيتون،* *إذ صاح* *فيهم الشيطان: إن*
*المسيح قد خلفكم في أهليكم. مسلم**- 7278.*
*وقول* *النبي* *r**أيضًا:*
*فيبعثون عشرة فوارس* *طليعة،*
*قال رسول* *r:*
*إني لأعرف أسماءهم وأسماء آبائهم،* *وألوان خيولهم، هم خير فوارس* *على ظهر الأرض*
*يومئذ.* *مسلم – 7281.*
*وقول النبي* *r**في نزول عيسى**u**، وقتله الدجال:*
*فإذا رآه عدو الله، ذاب كما يذوب الملح* *في الماء، فلو تركه لانذاب حتى يهلك،* *ولكن*
*يقتله الله بيده، فيُريهم دمه في حربته.* *مسلم**- 7278.*
*ثم إنه مما يُفْهَمُ من قوله:* *فيُخبره* *فخذه بما أحدث أهله من بعده؛* *أن هذا الإخبار هو من*
*قبيل التجسس على الأهل، وأنه يحصل* *بدون علمهم، ورغمًا عنهم!*
*لا كما يفعل البيجر* *والجوَّال، اللذان لا يتكلمان أصالةً، وإنما تبعًا، إذا اتصل الطرف* *الآخر.*
*يتبــــع*

----------


## عبد القادر مطهر

رد على: الأحاديث الصحيحة ممَّا ورد في المخترعات الحديثة - ال 5 والأخير

وقال الأخ الفاضل محمد المبارك حفظه الله تعالى: 



> الانفاق الارضية:
> 
> روى ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف حدثنا غندر عن شعبة عن يعلى بن عطاء عن أبيه قال: (كنت آخذا بلجام دابة عبد الله بن عمرو فقال: كيف أنتم إذا هدمتم البيت فلم تدعوا حجرا على حجر؟! قالوا: ونحن على الإسلام؟! قال: وأنتم على الإسلام. قال: ثم ماذا؟ قال: ثم يبنى أحسن ما كان. فإذا رأيت مكة قد بعجت كظائم ورأيت البناء يعلو رؤوس الجبال فاعلم أن الأمر قد أظلك).
> اخرجه ابن ابي شيبه و الأزرقي في أخبار مكة ، و له عدة طرق وهو خبر جيد .


*قلت (القائل عبد القادر مطهر):*

*قولك أخي الكريم:* *وله عدة* *طرق،* *يُوحي بأنه قد جاء من أكثر من طريق، وهذا غير صحيح،*
*فليس له إلا طريق واحدة؛* *أخرجها ابن أبي شيبة،* *قال:*
*حَدَّثَنَا غُنْدَرٌ، عَنْ شُعْبَةَ، عَنْ* *يَعْلَى بْنِ عَطَاءٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، قَالَ: كُنْتُ آخِذًا بِلِجَامِ دَابَّةِ* *عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو، فَقَالَ: كَيْفَ أَنْتُمْ إِذَا هَدَمْتُمَ الْبَيْتَ،* *فَلَمْ تَدَعُوا حَجَرًا عَلَى حَجَرٍ، قَالُوا: وَنَحْنُ عَلَى الإِسْلاَم؟ قَالَ:* *وَأَنْتُمْ عَلَى الإِسْلاَم، قلت: ثُمَّ مَاذَا؟ قَالَ: ثُمَّ يُبْنَى أَحْسَنَ* *مَا كَانَ،*
*فَإِذَا رَأَيْت مَكَّةَ* *قَدْ بُعجَتْ كَظَائِمَ،* *وَرَأَيْت الْبِنَاءَ يَعْلُو رُؤُوسَ الْجِبَالِ،* *فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الأَمْرَ قَدْ أَظَلَّك.* *اهـ.*
*مصنف ابن أبي شيبة* *- 38387.*
*وقولك أخي الكريم: وهو خبر جيد، ليس بجيد!*
*فإن هذا الأثر لا**يصح؛*
*لأن* *مداره على: يعلى بن عطاء العامري، عن أبيه عطاء العامري الليثي ويُقال* *الطائفي؛*
*وعطاء: مجهول.*
*قال أبو الحسن بن القطان* *عنه:*
*مجهول الحال. ما روى عنه غير ابنه* *يعلى.* *اهـ.*
*تهذيب* *التهذيب 7/196.*
*ومثله في بيان الوهم والإيهام في كتاب* *الأحكام 5/664.*
*وقال الحافظ* *الذهبي:*
*لا يُعرف إلا بابنه.* *اهـ.*
*ميزان الاعتدال**3/78.*
*وقال الحافظ ابن* *حجر:*
*مقبول.* *اهـ.*
تقريب التهذيب 1/677.
*قلت (القائل عبد القادر* *مطهر):*
*ومعنى مقبول عند ابن حجر: أنه مقبولٌ إذا* *تُوْبِعَ؛ وإلا فَلَيِّنٌ.* 
وقال الأخ الفاضل محمد المبارك حفظه الله تعالى: 





> وقوله: (بعجت كظائم)، أي: حفرت قنوات. ذكره ابن الأثير, وابن منظور, وغيرهما من أهل اللغة.
> وهي تلك الأنفاق الأرضية في جبال مكة وتحت أرضها، وكذلك الأنابيب الضخمة لتمرير مياه زمزم، والتبريد الهوائي ، فمثل هذا الغيبيات التي أخبر بها الصحابي الجليل لا يمكن أن تصدر إلا عن توقيف، لا عن رأي شخصي، أي أنه سمعها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. كما في الحديث ارتفاع البناء على غير المعهود من قبل ، و الله أعلم


*قلت (القائل عبد القادر* *مطهر):*
*ومعنى الكظائم؛ قال المرتضى الزبيدي* *رحمه الله تعالى:*
*والكظامة، بالكسر: فم الوادي، الذي* *يخرج منه الماء، حكاه ثعلب.*
*وقيل: أعلى الوادي بحيث ينقطع. وأيضًا: مخرج البول من* *المرأة.*
*وأيضًا: بئر بجنب بئر. وفي الصحاح: إلى جنبها بئر، وبينهما مجرى في بطن* *الأرض، أينما كانت، كذا في المحكم. وفي الصحاح: في باطن الوادي. وفي بعض نسخه: في* *بطن الوادي كالكظيمة، كسفينة، عن ابن سيده، والجمع: الكظائم.*
*وقيل الكظامة:* *القناة تكون في حوائط الأعناب.*
*وقيل: ركايا* *الكرم، وقد أفضى بعضها إلى بعض، وتناسقت كأنها* *نهر.*
*وقيل: قناة في باطن الأرض، يجري فيها* *الماء.*
*قال أبو عبيدة: سألت الأصمعي عنها،*
*وأهل* *العلم من أهل الحجاز، فقالوا:*
*هي آبار متناسقة* *تُحفر ويباعد ما بينها،*
*ثم* *يُخرق ما بين كل بئرين بقناة، تؤدي*
*الماء من الأولى إلى* *التي تليها تحت*
*الأرض، فتجتمع مياهها جارية، ثم تخرج*
*عند منتهاها، فتسيح على وجه* *الأرض.*
*وفي التهذيب: حتى يجتمع الماء إلى*
*آخرهن، وإنما ذلك من عَوَزِ الماء، ليبقى*
*في كل بئر ما يحتاج إليه أهلها، للشرب*
*وسقى الأرض، ثم يخرج فضلها إلى التي*
*تليها، فهذا معروف عند أهل* *الحجاز.*
*وفي حديث عبد الله بن عمرو: إذا رأيت*
*مكة قد بعجت كظائم، وساوى بناؤها*
*رؤوس الجبال، فاعلم أن الأمر قد*
*أظلك؛*
*أي: حفرت قنوات.* *اهـ.*
*تاج العروس من جواهر القاموس* *33/363 - 364.*
*ومثلُهُ في لسان العرب* *12/519.*
*وقريبٌ منه، ما جاء في غريب الحديث لابن* *سلام 1/269.*
*ومعنى القنوات؛ قال المرتضى الزبيدي* *رحمه الله تعالى:*
*والقناة: الرمح، قال الليث: ألفها* *واو.*
*وقال الأزهري: القناة من الرماح، ما كان* *أجوف، كالقصبة.*
*ولذلك قيل للكظائم التي* *تجري تحت الأرض: قنوات.*
*ويُقال لمجاري مائها: القصب، تشبيهًا* *بالقصب الأجوف. والجمع: قنوات. اهـ.*
*تاج العروس من* *جواهر القاموس 39/349.*
*وقال ابن عباس رضي الله* *عنه:*
*معنى النفق: السَرَبُ.* *اهـ.*
*تفسير ابن أبي حاتم**- 7279.*
*وقال ابن* *منظور:*
*النفق: سَرَبٌ في الأرض مشتق إلى موضع* *آخر.*
*وفي التهذيب: له مَخْلَصٌ إلى مكان* *آخر.*
*وفي المثل: ضل دريص نفقه: أي* *جُحره.*
*وفي التنزيل: فإن استطعت أن تبتغي نفقًا* *في الأرض. والجمع: أنفاق. اهـ.*
*لسان العرب 10/357.*
*وهكذا يتبين أن الكظائم غير* *الأنفاق!*
*وعليه فحتى لو صح الأثر، فإن* *تفسير الكظائم أخي الكريم، التي هي قنوات الماء،* *بتلك الأنفاق الأرضية في جبال مكة* *وتحت أرضها، وكذلك الأنابيب الضخمة لتمرير مياه زمزم، والتبريد الهوائي،** مما لا**دليل عليه!*
*كيف وهذا الأثر لا يصح، والله* *المستعان!*
*انتهى.*
*هذا والله* *أعلم،*
*وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله* *وصحبه وسلم.*
*وكتبه: أبو أسامة عبد القادر بن عبد**الله مطهر.*

----------


## محمد المبارك

سلسلة : "القول المبهَّر في توجيه رد الأخ الفاضل عبدالقادر بن مطهَّر"


الحمد لله رب العالمين ، و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين
، فقد سرَّتني عناية أخينا الشيخ الفاضل عبدالقادر بن مطهَّر ببحثي المتواضع عن " الاحاديث الصحيحة ممَّا ورد في المخترعات الحديثة ..!! "
إلاَّ أنَّ رد أخينا الشيخ عبدالقادر تتعاوره عدَّة ملاحظات بسيطة رأيتُ أن أورِدها كتعقيب بسيط على "رد الأخ الفاضل " على شكل "وقفات" مختصرة لتكمل الاستفادة بالموضوع و الرد عليه ، فبالله المستعان ، وعليه التكلان .

----------


## محمد المبارك

الوقفة الأولى: 

و هي وقفة اجمالية :
و هي : أنَّ الأخ الكريم أسمى مشاركته المباركة "بالرد على: الأحاديث الصحيحة ممَّا ورد في المخترعات الحديثة "

و هذا فيما أرى غير مناسب .

لأنَّ الرد إمَّا أن يكون:

1ـ رداًّ للأحاديث نفسها و هذا لا يجوز قطعاً ، لأنَّنا لا نملك لحديث رسول الله رداًّ و لا تحويلاً ، إذ أن جملة الأحاديث المذكورة ليس فيها ما هو باطل أو موضوع .

2ـ وإمَّا أن يكون رداًّ لتصحيح تلك الأحاديث ، و أنا لم أصحِّح شيئاً من تلك الأحاديث ـ من تلقاء نفسي ـ بل اتَّبعت من قوَّى تلك الأحاديث أو صحّحها من أهل العلم .

3ـ أو أن يكون رداّ َ لتفسير و توجيه تلكم الأحاديث ، و جملة ما فيه من توجيه الأحاديث اعتمدتُ فيه على اقوال اهل العلم في ذلك ، و سيأتي الحديث عنها بالتفصيل

----------


## توتي

جزاك الله خير ولكن في قولك أن : (المآثر )التي يركب عليها الناس هي قريبة من لفظ (المواتر) فبعيد جدا لأن كلمة (مواتر ) جمع (موتر) وهو بالأنجليزيmotor  .
اما قولك ان السوط المتكلم والفخذ هو نفسه (البيجر) و (الجوال) فعجيب غريب مضحك !!
فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال (سوطه) وهو السوط المعروف ثم كيف جعلت الفخذ هو نفسه البيجر لمجرد ان موضعه دائما على الفخذ؟! بل ان البيجر لايستقبل كلاما ولايرسل كلاما وقد انقرض ولم يعد يستخدم !!
فالواجب على كل مكلف ان يتقي الله فيما يقول وينقل ولايقحم احاديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في امور لا علاقة لها بها وليست من مدلولاتها, بل السوط هو السوط والفخذ هو الفخذ المعروفان ، اما المآثر والرحال فهي بلا شك تدل على السيارات ونحوها مما يركب اليوم وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد ،،،،،،،،،

----------


## محمد المبارك

> جزاك الله خير ولكن في قولك أن : (المآثر )التي يركب عليها الناس هي قريبة من لفظ (المواتر) فبعيد جدا لأن كلمة (مواتر ) جمع (موتر) وهو بالأنجليزيmotor  .


هداك الله يا توتي

لم يرد في الحديث  مآثر

الذي في الحديث  : المياثر 

قال العلماء : هي شيء تجعله النساء في رحال بعولتهن كالقطائف

و قد ورد ان النبي عليه الصلاة و اسلام نهى عن التختم بالذهب 
ولبس القسي  والميثرة الحمراء

----------


## محمد المبارك

> اما قولك ان السوط المتكلم والفخذ هو نفسه (البيجر) و (الجوال) فعجيب غريب مضحك !!
> فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال (سوطه) وهو السوط المعروف ثم كيف جعلت الفخذ هو نفسه البيجر لمجرد ان موضعه دائما على الفخذ؟! بل ان البيجر لايستقبل كلاما ولايرسل كلاما وقد انقرض ولم يعد يستخدم !!
> فالواجب على كل مكلف ان يتقي الله فيما يقول وينقل ولايقحم احاديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في امور لا علاقة لها بها وليست من مدلولاتها, بل السوط هو السوط والفخذ هو الفخذ المعروفان ، اما المآثر والرحال فهي بلا شك تدل على السيارات ونحوها مما يركب اليوم وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد ،،،،،،،،،



 يا توتي حفظك الله 

ليتك عملت بنصيحتك 
و لم  تتقحم فيما ليس لك به علم
فكلام الجوارح اختص الله يه يوم القيامة دون سائر الأزمان .

قال عز و جل :
( اليوم نختم على افواههم و تكلمنا أيديهم و تشهد أرجلهم بما كانو يكسبون )

فالصارف عن ظاهر لحديثه  هو  نص القرآن كما ترى 
بارك الله فيك

----------

